# 2018 VW Atlas Prices Paid



## DrivinginNY (Jun 6, 2017)

As more people start purchasing this vehicle, it would be helpful to post what everyone is paying. This has been done on the Piloteers website under "2017 Pilot prices paid" and it looks to be very good aid in shopping around. I copied part of the post that contains the template that they use:

*"To have this thread be helpful to everyone using it, it would be super-helpful if buyers posting here could include the details others need to make a valid comparison. This includes:

1. Your city or region and/or dealer location
2. Trim level purchased and identification of options/accessories purchased (AWD? Honda Sensing? Trailer hitch? Etc.)
3. Your price paid
4. Sticker price (MSRP) (or discount you received from MSRP) including the options/accessories included in your price paid
5. Invoice price comparison (if you know it)
6. Any other details that you think would be useful to others, such as doc. fees paid and dealer experiences/recommendations.

Out-the-Door (OTD) price has little-to-no meaning to others reading here, especially without the context of taxes and accessories.

I hope this request doesn't come across as snobby or demanding. Just a friendly request to maximize the benefit of this thread's existence. Thanks!"*

Thanks all!


----------



## jkueter (Feb 12, 2008)

Atlas SE Msrp $38165.00 
Saving $2000.00 
Sales price $36165.00
dealer fee $449.00
Taxable amount $36614.00 X 6.25%
Sales tax $2288.37
Reg, title, new plates $170.00 if you transfer plates it will be less $35.00
out the door price $39072.37 

In MA


----------



## jkueter (Feb 12, 2008)

jkueter said:


> Atlas SE Msrp $38165.00
> Saving $2000.00
> Sales price $36165.00
> dealer fee $449.00
> ...


Haven't signed yet, but looking at it I have to ask why the dealer fee is taxable.


----------



## DrivinginNY (Jun 6, 2017)

jkueter said:


> Atlas SE Msrp $38165.00
> Saving $2000.00
> Sales price $36165.00
> dealer fee $449.00
> ...


Is it SE (MSRP $34,990), SE 4motion (MSRP $36,790), or Se with technology (MSRP 37,090)? What extras brought it up to $38,165?


----------



## jkueter (Feb 12, 2008)

DrivinginNY said:


> Is it SE (MSRP $34,990), SE 4motion (MSRP $36,790), or Se with technology (MSRP 37,090)? What extras brought it up to $38,165?


SE 4Motion, with the delivery fee/destination charges ($37,715) + monster mats and trunk liner with cargo blocks.


----------



## 2018_Atlas_SEL (Jun 7, 2017)

2018 Atlas SEL 4Motion
Sticker: $44165
Paid: $41785
Gateway to the West


----------



## DrivinginNY (Jun 6, 2017)

2018_Atlas_SEL said:


> 2018 Atlas SEL 4Motion
> Sticker: $44165
> Paid: $41785
> Gateway to the West


Good price. Congratulations.


----------



## 75Rod75 (Jun 17, 2017)

York, PA
SEL PREMIUM
MSPR: 50,815
Paid: $47,200


----------



## DrivinginNY (Jun 6, 2017)

75Rod75 said:


> York, PA
> SEL PREMIUM
> MSPR: 50,815
> Paid: $47,200


Good price. Was that with the black rims?


----------



## 75Rod75 (Jun 17, 2017)

No. Regular rims. 
Monster mats, CarGo blocks & mat, Trunk net, wheel lock nuts, hazard kit & rooof cross bars.


----------



## cofre_atlas (Jun 20, 2017)

*SE with technology, San Francisco*

San Francisco, CA
SE with technology, FWD, Deep black pearl with black interior
paid: $35,965
sticker: ~$38,400
invoice: ~37,000
Bought at VW San Francisco. Price was conditional to financing with VW Bank.


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

Garden Grove, CA. I've been in contact with my sales guy Nathan for several months leading up to the Atlas release and I finally took delivery of my SEL Premium today and I absolutely love it. This is my 4th VW and by far the best, most straight forward, least pressure and honest car sales experience I've had. I leased it and got a decent discount off MSRP considering it's a brand new model and there are no incentives right now.


----------



## DrivinginNY (Jun 6, 2017)

GjR32 said:


> Garden Grove, CA. I've been in contact with my sales guy Nathan for several months leading up to the Atlas release and I finally took delivery of my SEL Premium today and I absolutely love it. This is my 4th VW and by far the best, most straight forward, least pressure and honest car sales experience I've had. I leased it and got a decent discount off MSRP considering it's a brand new model and there are no incentives right now.


What do you consider a decent discount? It would be helpful to others shopping for the same trim/options to have more information as they do their shopping.


----------



## GTi_4_Life (Dec 24, 2004)

Does anybody know what Partner Pricing would be on an SEL Premium?


----------



## OmegaEikon (May 30, 2013)

1. Southern NH/ Northeastern MA
2. AWD SEL
3. 41565
4. $44,165 (Monster Mat, Cargo Blocks, Luggage Net, Roadside Assistance Kit, Wheel Lock and Dust caps)
5. Invoice price comparison: Dealer Claimed 42,200ish
6. 540 in Admin Fees, I had a quote at 41000ish but I could not take advantage of the recent grad discount


----------



## hoobafrank (Feb 22, 2006)

1. Middleton, WI
2. SEL 4Motion
3. $42,665
4. $44,165 (monster mats, luggage nets, roadside assistance kit, wheel locks & dust caps)
5. Dunno invoice
6. Doc Fee: $195, Tax: $2,192.30, Non-tax Fee: $99, Trade: $3,000


----------



## DrivinginNY (Jun 6, 2017)

It looks like people are posting some pretty good deals. It's seems odd that people are getting decent deals considering no incentives while some dealers are posting that the vehicles are flying off the lot in a day. Maybe it's selling better in some parts of the country than others?


----------



## dieselpwr (Mar 7, 2004)

DrivinginNY said:


> It looks like people are posting some pretty good deals. It's seems odd that people are getting decent deals considering no incentives while some dealers are posting that the vehicles are flying off the lot in a day. Maybe it's selling better in some parts of the country than others?


It's likely regional. Some areas have a bunch of dealers in a small radius, so more competition means better prices.


----------



## atlas7 (May 29, 2017)

This is the way to best pricing and I am proud to participate in this price matching...I ordered mine in April and still waiting till it gets here. Now that we are at week 27 things "should" be happening in Chattanooga. We will see as I am still being told 5-6 months for my SEL Premium, Blue with gold seats a few accessories that online said $51K...$45K will be my price or maybe another brand of vehicle, we will see.


----------



## DtPuma (Dec 21, 2016)

atlas7 said:


> This is the way to best pricing and I am proud to participate in this price matching...I ordered mine in April and still waiting till it gets here. Now that we are at week 27 things "should" be happening in Chattanooga. We will see as I am still being told 5-6 months for my SEL Premium, Blue with gold seats a few accessories that online said $51K...$45K will be my price or maybe another brand of vehicle, we will see.


In that case, enjoy driving another car. I don't see you getting a 5k discount on a new Atlas, unless they sell you a ton of crap on the back end. 2k off is the most that any dealer is doing without some back-end trickery. Your only hope is that VW starts discounting them to the level that they are discounting Touaregs right now- which is highly unlikely unless they just don't sell. (Which isn't the case, as the Western US can't keep them on the lots). Regardless, good luck, and if they offer you 5k off of sticker, make sure you see where they are making the money from, because it sure isn't from VW incentives.


----------



## DrivinginNY (Jun 6, 2017)

DtPuma said:


> In that case, enjoy driving another car. I don't see you getting a 5k discount on a new Atlas, unless they sell you a ton of crap on the back end. 2k off is the most that any dealer is doing without some back-end trickery. Your only hope is that VW starts discounting them to the level that they are discounting Touaregs right now- which is highly unlikely unless they just don't sell. (Which isn't the case, as the Western US can't keep them on the lots). Regardless, good luck, and if they offer you 5k off of sticker, make sure you see where they are making the money from, because it sure isn't from VW incentives.


I am already looking at other cars. I have nothing against the dealers but VW is handling this launch horribly. They're not supplying enough vehicles or giving incentives to bring people over to the brand. Just because VW loyalists are willing to pay near retail doesn't mean that everyone else won't just hop into a Honda Pilot or even a Q7 after realizing they need to pay out the nose or wait until 2018 to get the Atlas they want at a fair price. The Jetta craze of the 90's is over and VW needs to work a little bit harder to get mainstream business.


----------



## DtPuma (Dec 21, 2016)

You're absolutely right that they need to discount their cars more if they want to move them more quickly. All I am saying is that they won't do that until they stop selling out. I would anticipate larger discounts happening in the next MY, but not before.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

DrivinginNY said:


> bring people over to the brand
> VW needs to work a little bit harder to get mainstream business.


I think they're doing that with the 6 year bumper to bumper warranty 

And discounting a car that you (literally) _just_ launched (and is selling)....that would seem pretty desperate


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

Hey, I have ann idea... why not just post what model people have bought and what they paid? If you want to compare brands start a different topic


Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## teqniq (Sep 2, 2003)

Has anyone in this thread done a Factory Order? If so, were you able to get a better price than MSRP?


----------



## Atlas_Shrugged (Jul 11, 2017)

Hi - I just bought a 2018 Atlas Launch White with black leather yesterday.

VW essentially ate some of my existing lease payments ($3,300), but with $0 down and only paying dealer fees, tax, title, reg my monthly lease payment is $523 tax included for 36 months 10k miles.

Not sure if this is a good deal, the MSRP was $37,735.


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

Did the dealer upgrade your seats? Launch is only available with cloth seats from factory.

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jkueter (Feb 12, 2008)

der_apoteker said:


> Did the dealer upgrade your seats? Launch is only available with cloth seats from factory.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


I saw some dealer in St Louis had done just that.


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

DrivinginNY said:


> As more people start purchasing this vehicle, it would be helpful to post what everyone is paying. This has been done on the Piloteers website under "2017 Pilot prices paid" and it looks to be very good aid in shopping around. I copied part of the post that contains the template that they use:
> 
> *"To have this thread be helpful to everyone using it, it would be super-helpful if buyers posting here could include the details others need to make a valid comparison. This includes:
> 
> ...


Please keep this topic informative and on the topic so it can be a useful reference to potential buyers. 
Moved all the Pilot Vs discussions to this topic.
Pilot vs Atlas - Pros and Cons list and test drive and cost opinionsThanks!


----------



## bluedanube (Aug 27, 2003)

1. San Francisco Bay Area
2. Launch Edition - FWD, Reflex Silver
3. 33050 (36 month lease, 2500 down, 423.89/month) (residual value 21273)
4. 34830 (base Launch Edition + rubber mats, roadside kit, first aid kit)
5. 33583
6. Used Roadster.com as broker, took deliver 6/30/2017


----------



## atlas7 (May 29, 2017)

teqniq said:


> Has anyone in this thread done a Factory Order? If so, were you able to get a better price than MSRP?


I did a factory order (in April) but all that was required was a "refundable down payment" with no cars in site and NO VIN...price to be determined at arrival date which now is September??? Probably by the time it gets here the model year will have passed:banghead:


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

atlas7 said:


> I did a factory order (in April) but all that was required was a "refundable down payment" with no cars in site and NO VIN...price to be determined at arrival date which now is September??? Probably by the time it gets here the model year will have passed:banghead:


The Atlas is a *2018* model. Therefore even it arrives this September, it will still be a 2018 and will remain a 2018 until the middle of next year.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2009)

atlas7 said:


> I did a factory order (in April) but all that was required was a "refundable down payment" with no cars in site and NO VIN...price to be determined at arrival date which now is September??? Probably by the time it gets here the model year will have passed:banghead:


What are you trying to get trim, color, options?


----------



## cgvalant (Nov 14, 2005)

Atlas is on the vw partner program website now! Partner price on SEL premium with black wheels is $47,129 including destination. Wait for their next round of incentives and you can get a hell of a deal! Just join the SCCA for a few bucks.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## joemarcum (Jun 2, 2017)

*Incentives?*

Thoughts on the incentives you mentioned? 

One interesting note is the VW Partner program portal permits building an Atlas with Captains Chairs and/or R-Line. 

Side note, disappointed to see the R-Line option will not be available for SEL Premium. I'd want all options plus the external R-Line look.


----------



## teqniq (Sep 2, 2003)

cgvalant said:


> Just join the SCCA for a few bucks.
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Does anyone in here have experience with ordering a new car through the partner program site with SCCA? Do you need to be a member of SCCA for a minimum period of time before being able to take advantage of the partner program? (Like the 6mo grace period with ACNA for buying Audis..)


----------



## cgvalant (Nov 14, 2005)

Nope, I signed up for SCCA the day I bought my GTI.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## GTi_4_Life (Dec 24, 2004)

1. Philadelphia, purchased at Piazza VW of Ardmore. Dealer was Neil Fisher, gave me a hell of a deal on an SEL Premium. 

2. SEL Premium with 20" Black Mejorada wheels, Cargo liner with blocks, Cargo net, Emergency kit, and Monster Mats
3. Paid $46,612.53
4. Sticker $50,280
5. Not sure, but I have Partner Pricing so I would think around $47,100 for invoice maybe
6. Piazza VW of Ardmore really worked with me to give me PP even though the SEL Premium has been selling for MSRP or more around here. I highly recommend talking to Neil Fisher, great guy didn't disappoint.


----------



## Atlas_Shrugged (Jul 11, 2017)

der_apoteker said:


> Did the dealer upgrade your seats? Launch is only available with cloth seats from factory.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


Yes they did, I have black leather. I think the upgrade was $2700.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## rhgti1 (Sep 8, 2004)

1. San Francisco Bay Area
2. SEL Premium 4Motion, Black wheels
3. Paid $50,070
4. MSRP $50,070

Put in an order on April and waited till August. Dealer knew I am eager to get the car so not much room for negotiation. Was told there was a waitlist for SEL Premiums, and if I am not interested, there are multiple others willing to pay MSRP. Being this is the Bay Area I tend to believe this


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

Atlas_Shrugged said:


> Yes they did, I have black leather. I think the upgrade was $2700.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


good quality for aftermarket?


----------



## Atlas_Shrugged (Jul 11, 2017)

Yes, I can't complain. To me it looks OEM. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## blerg (Aug 16, 2017)

1. SF Bay Area 
2. SE with Tech, front wheel drive (not 4 Motion)
3. Partner Price 36770
4. MSRP 38015 Sticker, also got free roof racks and monster mats, did not purchase any dealer add ons


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2009)

cgvalant said:


> Atlas is on the vw partner program website now! Partner price on SEL premium with black wheels is $47,129 including destination. Wait for their next round of incentives and you can get a hell of a deal! Just join the SCCA for a few bucks.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


To be clear as per VW and the partner program website the Atlas is NOT eligible for partner pricing this is the disclaimer from the website: http://www.vwpartnerprogram.com/vw/partner/program/partner/program

†The Golf R, #PinkBeetle, and all new 2015 TDI vehicles are excluded from the VW Partner Program. Additionally, the 2018 VW Atlas is excluded under the Program during its launch period until further notice. Other models may be periodically excluded and can be verified by your local VW dealer or Program HQ. Additionally, Audi vehicles are not included in this Offer.


----------



## pav636 (Jan 30, 2017)

*Is this a good deal?*

-SEL 4motion
-Red w/black wheels
-Monster mats
-Roof Racks
-HD Trunk liner with blocks
-Monster Mats
MSRP - $45380

I got them down to $43380 is this a good deal?


----------



## atlas7 (May 29, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> What are you trying to get trim, color, options?


I ordered the blue with gold seats SEL Premium w/some mats and 4motion and splash guards and side window deflectors. I do not want to pay more than $45K


----------



## GiddyGTI (Sep 28, 2005)

Nyc
Se tech awd
Msrp 40185
Sale 36860
Final 40599

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

GiddyGTI said:


> Se tech awd
> Msrp 40185
> Final price 40599
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


 Originally Posted by *DrivinginNY* 
_As more people start purchasing this vehicle, it would be helpful to post what everyone is paying. This has been done on the Piloteers website under "2017 Pilot prices paid" and it looks to be very good aid in shopping around. I copied part of the post that contains the template that they use:

*"To have this thread be helpful to everyone using it, it would be super-helpful if buyers posting here could include the details others need to make a valid comparison. This includes:

1. Your city or region and/or dealer location
2. Trim level purchased and identification of options/accessories purchased (AWD? Honda Sensing? Trailer hitch? Etc.)
3. Your price paid
4. Sticker price (MSRP) (or discount you received from MSRP) including the options/accessories included in your price paid
5. Invoice price comparison (if you know it)
6. Any other details that you think would be useful to others, such as doc. fees paid and dealer experiences/recommendations.

Out-the-Door (OTD) price has little-to-no meaning to others reading here, especially without the context of taxes and accessories.

I hope this request doesn't come across as snobby or demanding. Just a friendly request to maximize the benefit of this thread's existence. Thanks!"*

Thanks all!_


----------



## kennydou (Aug 30, 2017)

GiddyGTI said:


> Nyc
> Se tech awd
> Msrp 40185
> Sale 36860
> ...


Hi, Can you PM me the dealer information? Also in NYC and are in the market for the same trim (SE w/tech and 4Motion)

Thanks


----------



## dbjb (Sep 10, 2017)

1. Sacramento, Ca
2. SE w/Tech V6 FWD (R-line, Captain Chairs, Rubber Mats, Roadside & First Aid Kits)
3. $38,693 Price paid
4. $41,005 MSRP
5. $39,018 Invoice
6. I printed and provided my partner pricing certificate. Unsure if they actually used it. Either way, paid below invoice price on the first R-line in my area (as I know it)


----------



## paukyducky (Sep 11, 2017)

DrivinginNY said:


> As more people start purchasing this vehicle, it would be helpful to post what everyone is paying. This has been done on the Piloteers website under "2017 Pilot prices paid" and it looks to be very good aid in shopping around. I copied part of the post that contains the template that they use:
> 
> *"To have this thread be helpful to everyone using it, it would be super-helpful if buyers posting here could include the details others need to make a valid comparison. This includes:
> 
> ...



Thanks for all the data all, this is probably a stupid question...
Quick question, people are posting price paid, is that Out the door? Or just the car price before taxes and fees?

Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## paukyducky (Sep 11, 2017)

How is this pricing for
SE 4Motion with Tech
MSRP: $39,815.00
Car Price: $36,659.69


----------



## rodolan (Jan 17, 2007)

paukyducky said:


> How is this pricing for
> SE 4Motion with Tech
> MSRP: $39,815.00
> Car Price: $36,659.69


Sounds pretty good to me. Do you mind saying where? Thanks


----------



## ref001 (Sep 20, 2017)

1) Harrisburg, PA
2) Platinum Grey SEL Premium w/ captains chairs, cargo block mats, splash guards, and wheel locks
3)Price Paid - $45,243
4) MSRP -$50,625
5) Invoice (according to TrueCar) - $48,583

6) Received all my quotes online asking for best price (contacted 6 dealers within 60 miles of my area). The winning dealership applied the VW Partner discount and recent college grad discount to get to this price. 

Car was part of dealer allocation that was previously ordered to sell on their lot. I did not get to choose color (Platinum Grey with Titan Black Interior). I also got them to remove the additional pricing from the nonsense add ons aka wheel locks, cargo block mats, and splash guards that I would not have ordered. I didnt necessarily want the captains chairs (I can see a benefit, but would not have ordered them), but couldnt get them to reduce the price on these. 

My car is "in transit" with an ETA of 10/6, but the GM said it can possibly arrive earlier.


----------



## jdeguire (Mar 26, 2015)

- Brunswick, Ohio http://www.brunswickvolkswagen.com/
- Atlas SEL with 4MOTION
- $44,208 PAID (before tax)

I got this price through the VW Partner's Program.

Full Details:
Atlas SEL with 4MOTION
DEEP BLACK PEARL
TITAN BLACK V-TEX LEATHERETTE
2nd-row Captain's Chairs
R-Line Appearance
Splash Guards
Monster Mats


----------



## acidrider (Jul 8, 2011)

Looks like Americans are getting pretty good deals <invoice

Any Canadians that can share what prices they are paying?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## dieselpwr (Mar 7, 2004)

jdeguire said:


> - Brunswick, Ohio http://www.brunswickvolkswagen.com/
> - Atlas SEL with 4MOTION
> - $44,208 PAID (before tax)
> 
> ...


what was MSRP? 46 something?


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

ref001 said:


> 1) Harrisburg, PA
> 2) Platinum Grey SEL Premium w/ captains chairs, cargo block mats, splash guards, and wheel locks
> 3)Price Paid - $45,243
> 4) MSRP -$50,625
> ...


Did you end up getting the car?


----------



## ref001 (Sep 20, 2017)

Yes I received the car! It came in yesterday!!! No hiccups on price. They even me gave the high end of KBB for my trade-in. Highly recommend them as a dealer. No BS from anyone at the dealer, just quick no nonsense car sales. The dealer was Sutliff VW in Harrisburg, PA.

I absolutely love driving the car as well! Slightly sluggish compared to the competition, but feels more solid and smooth behind the wheel IMO. Over the last two days I drove 200 miles so far and am averaging 20 mpg since taking ownership. However since using premium gas since my second fill up I noticed slightly improved power and better fuel economy averaging 24 mpg since I switched to premium gas.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

ref001 said:


> Yes I received the car! It came in yesterday!!! No hiccups on price. They even me gave the high end of KBB for my trade-in. Highly recommend them as a dealer. No BS from anyone at the dealer, just quick no nonsense car sales. The dealer was Sutliff VW in Harrisburg, PA.
> 
> I absolutely love driving the car as well! Slightly sluggish compared to the competition, but feels more solid and smooth behind the wheel IMO. Over the last two days I drove 200 miles so far and am averaging 20 mpg since taking ownership. However since using premium gas since my second fill up I noticed slightly improved power and better fuel economy averaging 24 mpg since I switched to premium gas.


man their prices are good (on their website). We should've bought my wife's TIG SEL P there , couldve save us $3K. However, it doesn't seem they have anymore SEL P Atlas. 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## RDIRTYTOO (Oct 5, 2007)

18 atlas sel
window sticker 43180.00
20'' blk wheels, roadside kit, trunk mat w/blocks, monstermats, tow pkg
price otd 39,285 and some change

south florida


----------



## wooble (Oct 18, 2017)

Chicago area
2018 Atlas SEL Premium
+Rubber mats package
+Luggage net
+Roadside Assistance Kit

MSRP: $49,885
Paid: $47,000 + taxes and fees


----------



## schwick80 (May 18, 2015)

Atlanta Area
2018 SE w/tech 4 Motion

Sticker : $40,000
Price Paid: $36,500 + taxes

Monster Mats included


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubstro (Oct 21, 2017)

Dallas/Fort Worth Area

2018 Atlas SEL Premium 
+Roadside Assistance Kit

MSRP: $49,500
Paid: $45,000 + 895 Dealer Adds (Tint and protection film) + taxes and fees = ~$49,200 OTD


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

I was at VW few weeks ago. Sticker price on SEL 43k and change. They immediately said 39k. I probably could go lower then that if I actually wanted a car. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rodolan (Jan 17, 2007)

Picked up an SE with Tech R-Line pkg. 40020.00 msrp. paid 37450.00 plus tt&l plus got 1.9 % for 60 mo. I know others have done better but those R-Line pkg. are hard to find, i had to travel out of state to get this one.


----------



## Daekwan (Nov 5, 2017)

*Not the best deal.. but also not the worse.*

Just purchased a 2018 Atlas SEL 4MOTION with 2nd Row Captain Chairs, Emergency Roadside kit and Factory/Monster Rubber mats as only 3 options. Sticker was $44,610. Paid $40,103 including freight + TTL. Was able to finance the entire amount.. so walked out the dealership without paying a dime.

Based on the prices others were getting here, my aim was to shoot for 10% off MSRP including freight + TTL and I got exactly that deal. Also got a decent deal for my trade, the highest offer of any dealer and recouped the tax savings from trade in thanks to the tax laws in MD. Two other dealers only offered $9000-9500 for the trade. This dealer basically gave me $11,000 trade in cancel out the extra $500 he added onto the destination fee. Finally VW financing gave us 2.9% APR for 72 months.. and it was necessary to finance through VW to get that rate. Its a pretty damn good rate at the cheapest credit union I could find for 72months.. was advertising 2.24%. Anyways.. here is the paperwork in case anyone wants to match the deal at that local dealer or buy from Alexandria VW near Washington, DC.


----------



## Daekwan (Nov 5, 2017)

edyvw said:


> I was at VW few weeks ago. Sticker price on SEL 43k and change. They immediately said 39k. I probably could go lower then that if I actually wanted a car.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There are several dealers that will immediately tell you they can do a 43K SEL for 39K. There is nothing special from that quote. Here is a dealer selling MSRP $43K Atlas **advertised** for $39K all day long: https://www.vwking.com/searchnew.aspx?Type=N&Make=Volkswagen&Model=Atlas&Trim=3.6L+V6+SEL

The problem with that price is its pretty much impossible to get. Once you sit down at the negotiation table you will find that in order for the dealer to go that low.. they've pre-applied about $3000 worth of various VW incentives to the "internet price" in order to get that rate. $750 Military/Veteran. $750 for College Graduate. $750 for VW financing. $500 for VW loyalty. $500 for VW Employee Partner Program. Etc, etc. And here's my personal favorite: FREIGHT. Yes the same $925 freight charge is included in the MSRP sticker.. but somehow not included when dealers quote their "best" or "internet" price freight isn't included. Read the fine print on every vehicle listed from the same dealer I linked to above:

_*****Internet prices plus tax, tags, title, freight, and $300 dealer processing fee. All prices includes all available rebates and incentives, loyalty/conquest discounts, bonus cash (for current month) and cannot be combined with special financing. All prices are exclusive internet prices only and requires approved financing/leasing through VW Credit Inc. Additional conditional offers may be available to those who qualify and may lower the sales price. Customers may not qualify for any or all of these incentives, which would affect the current Internet price. Please contact a sales consultant for all details. Occasionally, pricing and data errors may occur on various vehicles and offers. Upon notification, such errors and omissions will be promptly removed or fixed. All prices, specifications and availability are subject to change without notice._

Right now to land 10% off sticker INCLUDING freight is about as good as it gets. If you or a family member work for VW.. you can get the 13% employee discount. Even then.. they are simply going to lowball your trade to make some more $$$ back. We all know TTL is also not included in quoted prices.


----------



## juched (Nov 12, 2004)

acidrider said:


> Looks like Americans are getting pretty good deals <invoice
> 
> Any Canadians that can share what prices they are paying?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Bought the Comfortline for Stock Price ($43790 with V6/AWD), but they included some accessories for free ($500 trailer bike rack from Thule, Monster Mats, Back Muddy Buddy, and $100 off the alloy snow tire bundle I purchased). 

Overall, not much off the price. That price is before Freight/PDI, AC/Tire Tax, HST and the Tire package.


----------



## Atlas123 (Sep 18, 2017)

I got $1500 off an SEL Premium in the upper midwest. Discount required using VW Finance. I had asked around and no one was willing to beat it.


----------



## mAtlas (Nov 19, 2017)

1. Seattle area
2. Blue SEL Premium with 2nd row captain's chairs, trunk-liner with cargo blocks.
3. Price paid - $45,999
4. MSRP - $50,040


----------



## AtlasRLine (Nov 20, 2017)

1. Chicago area
2. SEL AWD R-Line
3. 41,545 (paid)
4. 46,045 (MSRP)

Used college grad (500) and VPP through SCCA membership (500)

Seems a good price given relatively lower availability of the R-Line package


----------



## bugzy (May 29, 2000)

San Diego, CA
Pure White - VW Atlas SE FWD, plus Monster Mat (only)
MSRP - $36,310
Discount - $3000 off MSRP
Paid - $33,310 + tax/licenses/docs (1.9% APR)
OTD - Under $37k


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

After looking here, i got ****ed lol. Went to Tynan's VW (Avoid at all costs) and they took me for a ride man. I believed that they had the only sel prem around because they did, but i paid $55k out the door with tax. And my pre-tax was basically MSRP save like $50. Looking on here, I guess I should have tried to source one and save.


----------



## Tone337 (May 2, 2002)

You should get a minimum of $2500-$3000 off sticker, just to start. All of the dealers here (Mpls.) advertise those savings on their website, before any negotiation.
Make sure you use Truecar or something similar and show them the data. Dealers love uneducated consumers.


----------



## Cobra1237 (Mar 26, 2005)

Milwaukee, WI Area
Blue - VW Atlas SEL 4MO
R-Line (Wheels only), Monster Mats
MSRP - $45,884.00
Discount - $3174 off MSRP
Paid - $42,710 + tax/licenses/docs (1.9% APR)


----------



## jdk1 (Nov 21, 2017)

I'm in the MPLS area- I've been to at least 3 dealers, walked out of one. The best I've been able to do on an SEL is 2,950 off and that is without taking their 1.9 deal. With 1.9 it's 500 less than that. Are you seeing better deals in the area?


----------



## fotchpd (Feb 19, 2004)

After reading through this i dont feel i did too bad.

New Haven, CT Area
Black - VW Atlas SE /Tech 4motion 
R-Line, Bench, Monster Mats (think most come with the mats)
MSRP - $42,245.00
Paid - $37,900 + tax


----------



## yukijpn (Sep 20, 2017)

Los Angeles area, South California
VW Atlas V6 SEL FWD (Blue Exterior/Black Interior)
Option: Monster mat w/ Heavy Duty Trunk Liner & VW CarGo Blocks, Road Assistance Kit
MSRP - $42,185.00
Discount - $4,218 off MSRP (10%)
Paid - $37,967 + tax/licenses/docs


----------



## standerby (Nov 27, 2017)

1. MD
2. SE 4motion w/ technology
3. $37300 OTD with 6% tax
4. $38900


----------



## speedstar8D (Nov 5, 2017)

Covina, CA
SEL Premium
TOURMALINE BLUE METALLIC
GOLDEN OAK LEATHER
Paid: MSRP Breakdown
Base MSRP 
$48,490
Factory Installed Options
$505
Freight Delivery Charge
$925
Total MSRP
$49,920
Guaranteed Savings
Certified Dealer MSRP Discount
-$3,438
Total Guaranteed Savings
-$3,438
Subtotal before Dealer Fees & Accessories
$46,482
Dealer Fees & Accessories
Dealer Document Preparation Charge
$80
3M Protection
$398
Data Dots
$398
Total Dealer Fees & Accessories
$876
Total Before Tax
$47,358


----------



## vadimlitv (Aug 29, 2017)

Looking for one in the PNW. From what I gathered mAtlas that got his Premium for 46k is a VERY good deal.... Most dealers around don't discount premiums at all.


----------



## sMartino (Sep 16, 2010)

SEL 4 motion
42000 OTD (including all taxes and fees)


----------



## matsavol (Jul 26, 2015)

Dallas/Fort Worth area, Texas
SEL Premium (custom built/order) 
$3K off the MSRP. (Did not need any financing deals, loyalty bonus, graduation, etc. for this discount.)


----------



## Burningmustard1 (Dec 7, 2017)

Is 10% off MSRP still a good target? 

I am seeing a lot of real low e-prices (13%-14% off MSRP), but those of course include all sorts of incentives that most won't qualify for. One dealer had an Uber incentive included. Not sure what that is.

Looking for a 4 Motion SE Tech R-Line, and thinking $37,500 + TTL would be a nice price.

Thanks!


----------



## ireyes (Nov 10, 2017)

Did anyone had to negotiate dealer add ons (aka: Addendums) from Total Price?


----------



## RBurns237 (Dec 7, 2017)

Northern New Jersey
Atlas SEL 4Mo Blk & Tan, Bench, Both Type of Mats, Emergency Roadside kit, Three Free Oil Changes
MSRP $43,985
Paid $41,485 + (Dealer Doc/Tax/Reg)


----------



## grekannon (Nov 20, 2017)

Not purchased yet, still doing the best OTD price dance. Not as easy as I thought based on what I'm looking for.

I got this from a dealer that would order for me, unsure how long it would take to order:

MSRP: $50,040
Sale Price: $45764.59
Sales Tax: $1392.44
Tag: $103
Doc Fee: $649.97
OTD: $47910

Here is what I"m looking for:

2018 Atlas SEL Premium. 
Acceptable colors, Blue, Silver, Red, Grey, Black
Interior colors: Any
Second Row: Bench seating

I'm working a dealer that has Red/Black/bench, but won't come down. Supply is limited for bench second row, thus my problem. 

I'm in the Raleigh NC area.


----------



## cgvalant (Nov 14, 2005)

grekannon said:


> Not purchased yet, still doing the best OTD price dance. Not as easy as I thought based on what I'm looking for.
> 
> I got this from a dealer that would order for me, unsure how long it would take to order:
> 
> ...


I'm in the Raleigh area and will be pulling the trigger on one of these once we close on our new house. What dealers have you been dealing with?

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## sMartino (Sep 16, 2010)

This is a good price. Is this from Leith VW in Cary? 



grekannon said:


> Not purchased yet, still doing the best OTD price dance. Not as easy as I thought based on what I'm looking for.
> 
> I got this from a dealer that would order for me, unsure how long it would take to order:
> 
> ...


----------



## grekannon (Nov 20, 2017)

cgvalant said:


> I'm in the Raleigh area and will be pulling the trigger on one of these once we close on our new house. What dealers have you been dealing with?
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


I have sent messages to 20 dealers in NC and surrounding states.


----------



## grekannon (Nov 20, 2017)

sMartino said:


> This is a good price. Is this from Leith VW in Cary?


No, this is from Durham.


----------



## John4378 (Jun 11, 2014)

Just ordered one here in Houston. King VW in Maryland was pretty aggressive as well.

SEL Premium (V6)
Black / Black
Black wheels
2nd row bench
mud flaps / monster mats / etc.
MSRP: ~$51k
Price agreed to: $47.5k

*Includes destination, but not taxes.

Initially I wanted the captains chairs in the 2nd row for easy access to 3rd row, but after seeing in person how easy VW's new system is - captain's chairs not needed (for us).


----------



## penet05 (Oct 22, 2009)

John4378 said:


> Just ordered one here in Houston. King VW in Maryland was pretty aggressive as well.
> 
> SEL Premium (V6)
> Black / Black
> ...


Which dealer did you order from?


----------



## rob97ag (Dec 3, 2017)

John4378 said:


> Initially I wanted the captains chairs in the 2nd row for easy access to 3rd row, but after seeing in person how easy VW's new system is - captain's chairs not needed (for us).


Agreed. The access to the third row is the best I have seen in a three-row vehicle. And, the third row leg room is surprisingly good (compared to say, the Ford Explorer. I am 6'3" and could sit back there pretty easily.


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

Fallston, MD

SEL V6 4Motion Premium 

Black on Black, Bench 2nd Row

Black Wheel Package

Monster Mats

Vw Credit 72M/2.9%

MSRP: $50,935
Discount: $5,515
Sale Price: $45,420

Got lucky and our local dealer had a customer order that the buyer backed out of. Exactly what me and the wife wanted. 

Really happy with the deal and truck.


----------



## ireyes (Nov 10, 2017)

John4378 said:


> Just ordered one here in Houston. King VW in Maryland was pretty aggressive as well.
> 
> SEL Premium (V6)
> Black / Black
> ...


John - did you try to haggle with the dealer in Houston to match the price of the dealer from MD. I also notice that King VW has the best price drops on the Atlas, I will be going the local dealer here in DFW to try haggle with them on the price. I'll keep my fingers cross to see if they are willing to match King VW discounts.


----------



## Jefjag150 (Dec 21, 2017)

Chicagoland area
Atlas sel 4motion 
Black on black
$44000 Msrp
$38355 paid
$41560 otd


----------



## Mamiya (Dec 23, 2017)

Jefjag150 said:


> Chicagoland area
> Atlas sel 4motion
> Black on black
> $44000 Msrp
> ...


Do you mind sharing which dealer you bought your car from? Thanks!


----------



## Harleydavidson19 (Dec 23, 2017)

Just had to leverage 3 different dealers against each other. Just make sure discounted price includes destination as one seemed cheaper until I went there and then they said the $925 deatination was extra. Ended up in a se tech r line with tow. 
Msrp $42,795 
Invoice $40,190. 
Then pull out the $925 destination and multiply the msrp by 2% to get dealer hold back of $873.
Add the $925 back in and subtract HB and the $750 rebate for going vw credit at 2.9 for 72 to get selling price $38,522. 
I wish I could have got that other person deal and got an R line Sel for same price. I don’t have that kind of luck I guess. I guess 4,273 off msrp isn’t terrible though. Probably could have worked them for $500 more.


----------



## Jefjag150 (Dec 21, 2017)

Mamiya said:


> Do you mind sharing which dealer you bought your car from? Thanks!


Elgin vw.

This was 1st vehicle I bought using mostly internet pricing, and I really liked doing it that way, they came with a very competitive price right from the get go. Just a little haggling and got another $750 rebate for using vw financing and I was at what I felt was a good number.
Not all dealers will give internet pricing, but I found a couple that did and was able to check them against each other. It is true you ahave to watch what's in the deal and what is not (destination fee) but once I knew exactly what I wanted and the colors the deal was done. The only extra dealer thing they got me on was the vin etching on the glass which was $259 which they say they put on every car they sell, other than that it was tax, title, license and doc fee and I added the $259 into my sale price on here, as the deal for the vehicle itself was $38100


----------



## Harleydavidson19 (Dec 23, 2017)

Elgin VW internet and Joliet are almost dead even with discounts. See Sam if you go to Joliet. He is the sales manager and great to deal with. Elgin was 2k off for what I wanted on trade.


----------



## Mamiya (Dec 23, 2017)

Jefjag150 said:


> Elgin vw.
> 
> This was 1st vehicle I bought using mostly internet pricing, and I really liked doing it that way, they came with a very competitive price right from the get go. Just a little haggling and got another $750 rebate for using vw financing and I was at what I felt was a good number.
> Not all dealers will give internet pricing, but I found a couple that did and was able to check them against each other. It is true you ahave to watch what's in the deal and what is not (destination fee) but once I knew exactly what I wanted and the colors the deal was done. The only extra dealer thing they got me on was the vin etching on the glass which was $259 which they say they put on every car they sell, other than that it was tax, title, license and doc fee and I added the $259 into my sale price on here, as the deal for the vehicle itself was $38100


Thanks for all the info! I saw on their website that they offer more than $6000 off metro for SEL model. Do they honor the internet price? I think a couple hundred extra as you described above is fine. I live about 3 hour from there. So I want to make sure those prices will be honored and they are not playing tricks before I drive to there.


----------



## Harleydavidson19 (Dec 23, 2017)

Mamiya said:


> Thanks for all the info! I saw on their website that they offer more than $6000 off metro for SEL model. Do they honor the internet price? I think a couple hundred extra as you described above is fine. I live about 3 hour from there. So I want to make sure those prices will be honored and they are not playing tricks before I drive to there.


If Elgin they honored their pricing with exception you have to add destination of $925 back in. If trading in just be careful they wanted to offer me much less but I am sure if you fight hard enough they will come to your numbers. They want to move units, it is year end. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jefjag150 (Dec 21, 2017)

Harleydavidson19 said:


> If Elgin they honored their pricing with exception you have to add destination of $925 back in. If trading in just be careful they wanted to offer me much less but I am sure if you fight hard enough they will come to your numbers. They want to move units, it is year end.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I Agree with Harley, I had a verbally established price on vehicle and out the door price, then the day I was to make the trip down there to purchase I check their website and see price went down another $900. I called them and asked for that price,it then came out they took destination out to drop the internet price to keep up with what other dealers were doing. I definitely expressed my displeasure with those tactics but in the end still bought from there, at the verbally established price. Once I got there to purchase there was no bs they did not even try to push any sort of paint or fabric protection, only asked about purchasing some maintenance schedule prepay type thing. I didn't even attempt to trade in as I knew it would not be high enough for me, I'll just sell it myself.
I know nothing of Joliet as they unfortunately were not even on my dealership radar( wish they were now as they have 2 blue r lines that I would have loved to see before making my purchase)


----------



## Jefjag150 (Dec 21, 2017)

Mamiya said:


> Thanks for all the info! I saw on their website that they offer more than $6000 off metro for SEL model. Do they honor the internet price? I think a couple hundred extra as you described above is fine. I live about 3 hour from there. So I want to make sure those prices will be honored and they are not playing tricks before I drive to there.


Make sure u read fine print or just call and ask about destination. As stated above I had them email me a breakdown of everything for otd price, there were no tricks when got there. (FYI I dealt with Jim ). Good luck


----------



## wooble (Oct 18, 2017)

Jefjag150 said:


> I Agree with Harley, I had a verbally established price on vehicle and out the door price, then the day I was to make the trip down there to purchase I check their website and see price went down another $900. I called them and asked for that price,it then came out they took destination out to drop the internet price to keep up with what other dealers were doing. I definitely expressed my displeasure with those tactics but in the end still bought from there, at the verbally established price. Once I got there to purchase there was no bs they did not even try to push any sort of paint or fabric protection, only asked about purchasing some maintenance schedule prepay type thing. I didn't even attempt to trade in as I knew it would not be high enough for me, I'll just sell it myself.
> I know nothing of Joliet as they unfortunately were not even on my dealership radar( wish they were now as they have 2 blue r lines that I would have loved to see before making my purchase)


Joliet (Hawk) is one of the bigger volume dealerships in the area I think. I ended up going down there from the city since they were pretty much the only dealer within driving distance from me that had an SEL Premium without the captains chairs option in inventory. They pitched all the standard dealer add-ons just one time but didn’t push hard at all after I said no. That was refreshing.


----------



## Smdenboer (Dec 25, 2017)

*Atlas S 2.0t*

Just bought an Atlas S 2.0t for $27700 + tax, title, and fees.


----------



## Harleydavidson19 (Dec 23, 2017)

Hawk was great. Sam and Joey were a pleasure to work with. Very low pressure and easy to work with. The dealership overall experience felt more original then dealing with a typical dealer in area. All the other places seem to care about numbers and making a sale where they wanted to make aure you were in the right vehicle.


----------



## wooble (Oct 18, 2017)

Harleydavidson19 said:


> Hawk was great. Sam and Joey were a pleasure to work with. Very low pressure and easy to work with. The dealership overall experience felt more original then dealing with a typical dealer in area. All the other places seem to care about numbers and making a sale where they wanted to make aure you were in the right vehicle.


I agree, my salesperson, the sales manager, and even other staff who weren’t directly involved in my sale, all were genuinely friendly and wanted me to be a satisfied customer. They understood that I came in knowing exactly what I wanted, so they didn’t waste my time or theirs and got straight to talking numbers.


----------



## Harleydavidson19 (Dec 23, 2017)

Oh keep in mind it wasn’t a 4 hour finance project either. I bet from the time I said lets do this. I was out of there in 20 minutes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poiuyt123 (Dec 26, 2017)

*Philly suburbs*

Atlas SEL 4 motion
MSRP 44300
Paid- 38900 

Most dealers wouldn't go below high 39900, some wouldn't go below 40000.


----------



## Shiki87 (Jul 3, 2017)

Seems in bigger areas you're getting quite discounts. 
Glad that I don't work there :laugh:

SEL 4 motion for 39k, that seems like a pretty sweet deal and nothing we'll offer, not even close.


----------



## vadimlitv (Aug 29, 2017)

So finally got one. I was shopping around for almost 9 months,(looking at different models as well). Got a great deal for PNW. 
Got it at Lithia Medford, OR
Atlas SEL Premium
Sicker: ~50150
OTD: 46700
With the special financing offered at the moment. 
I had a similar and even better quotes, but that didn't include the special financing and no outside financing. 
So all things considered I think it's a great deal for PNW. 

If anyone is looking in PNW, let me know, I can refer you to the right person.


----------



## atlas titan (Dec 15, 2017)

vadimlitv said:


> So finally got one. I was shopping around for almost 9 months,(looking at different models as well). Got a great deal for PNW.
> Got it at Lithia Medford, OR
> Atlas SEL Premium
> Sicker: ~50150
> ...


wow.. that is a crazy deal.... 46700 includes taxes and all fees??? if so.... i would need to find some way to ship it to ny


----------



## Shiki87 (Jul 3, 2017)

atlas titan said:


> wow.. that is a crazy deal.... 46700 includes taxes and all fees??? if so.... i would need to find some way to ship it to ny


Impossible with taxes and everything. Just impossible.


----------



## vadimlitv (Aug 29, 2017)

46700 with all fees except the registrations which was ~270 if I remember correctly. Keep in mind Oregon has NO TAX on new cars YET (in 2018 they are adding a 0.05% tax) 

So the fact that I was saving another ~2500 for buying before 2018 and me having a recent problem with another car pushed me to buy, and I found this deal. 

For those that are interested, like I said PM me and I will send you the info of the person I worked with. It was the best experience ever and no BS at all.


----------



## vadimlitv (Aug 29, 2017)

Also keep in mind if you are out of state, they will tax according to your state.


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

2018 Atlas SE W/ Tech + Tow + Rline
Brookdale VW
MSRP $42935
$38,751

that included supplier pricing, new grad bonus and VW certificate for sticking with VW. We owed $20k on our Sportwagen and every dealership we've talked to was giving us $13-14k, these guys went big and offered $16,750 and that sealed the deal.

$499/mo with $2500 down on a 3 year lease with $3250 of negative equity to boot on trade.


----------



## sigmachi96 (Jan 1, 2018)

*18 Atlas SEL Premium (White/Shetland) purchased 12/30/17*

Purchased a 18 Atlas SEL Premium (White/Shetland) from Herzog Meier (Beaverton, Oregon -- dealt directly with one of the sales managers, Patrick McCauley) -- no Washington dealership had this color combo and the one that did, didn't want to sell it at a discount.

Selling price ($46,712 with the VW Partner program discount of $500 below dealer invoice and $750 for financing through VW). Included front hood deflector, monster mats and rear cargo protector. MSRP sticker was $49,900. Paid another $2,185 for extending the warranty to 10 years or 100K miles and the 1st three milestone services (10K miles, 20K miles, 30K miles).


----------



## msuterski (Jan 4, 2018)

1. Connecticut
2. 4Motion SEL
3. about $39800
4. MSRP $43,980

$43k OTD (6.35% tax)


----------



## ireyes (Nov 10, 2017)

Has anyone purchase the vehicle service protection plan for their Atlas and is it worth purchasing the plan even if VW offers the 6yr/72K limited warranty on new Atlas?


----------



## Gator9469 (Jan 7, 2018)

I spoke to Elgin (Sandy). She told me the online advertised price included: $500 new grad, $500 military and did not include $925 destination. So the online price is NOT accurate. I am in Austin, TX. After a few minutes of discussing with. 
Charles Maund, they offered:

2018 SEL
MSRP $42,185, this included floor mats and a few other small items
Purchase price: $38,000 (does not include tax fees, non-tax fees, etc)
Charles Maund has $3,779 discount on their web site.

Dealer was paying fees to transfer vehicle from another dealer or price could have been a little lower. VW is offering good incentives to dealers, I think they must be getting at least $3K from VW. I was told these incentives could change on Tuesday (Jan. 9). Wife decided she wanted a 2018 Pilot, but we were both really impressed with the Atlas. I would have shopped this deal with a few other VW dealers with a target of $37K. It was way too easy to get $4K off.


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

I typically try to get out the door (all taxes and fees) for the MSRP or close to it. That my rule of thumb but sometimes thing change if I know that the dealer is getting a rebate etc.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CobaltSky (Jan 16, 2018)

I have a deposit down on an SEL coming in (MSRP $44,235) for $39,999 in Denver CO. 
It has: 
Roadside Assistance Kit
Set Of 4 Monster Mats W/Logo
Heavy Duty Trunk Liner W/Vw Cargo Blocks
Luggage Net
Rear Bumper Applique In Chrome

That includes destination charge. Dealer Handling (doc fee), taxes and government fees are extra.

There are ZERO SEL 4Motions in Platinum Gray at Colorado dealers right now so I got one that was in the pipeline. How did I do?


----------



## TiGeo (Apr 7, 2008)

Tourmaline Blue Shetland interior SEL 4Motion with Monster Mats in Virginia

$44085 MSRP
-$3285 discount
$350 shipping from PA (none in VA)
$95 Muddy Buddy cargo mat
$325 base carrier bars for roof rack
$218 splash guards
$549 processing fee
$1757 sales tax (4.15%)
$140 DMV fees
$44237 OTD

Felt like I did ok. Hard to bargain for more when no dealers have the exact one on the lot..we don't buy new cars very often so when I do it I get what I want even if it costs a little more. Close to USAA/True Car price. Told had to finance through VW go get max discount... not sure there...I never finance at dealers (never have in my life) so a little uncomfortable there but went with it for best OTD vs. my bank or cash.

How did I do?


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Randawg (Jan 20, 2018)

*Atlas purchased 12/21/2017*

Atlas SEL R-Line with 4Motion
White
Seattle area

MSRP: $42,690.00
R-Line adder: $1,960.00
Matts, splash guards, cargo net, etc: $725.00
Total $46,300.00
Less negotiated dealer pricing: -$1500.00

Base Price Paid: $44,800.00 
Licensing: $701.00 (thanks Sound Transit)
Tax: $4,354.94
Doc Fee: $150.00
VW Care: $1,285.00+ tax

Out the door for just over $50k


----------



## duke9nuke (Aug 17, 2008)

1. San Jose, Ca
2. Blue, Golden oak black rims SEL Premium 
3. 49935 msrp 
4. 45935 price paid (not otd)


----------



## dpru (Jan 20, 2018)

San Francisco
SEL 4Motion White / Shetland (monster mats / cargo blocks)
$43,985 MSRP
$38,835 cash price
OTD $42,893

Required standard VW financing of 5+%, however we can refinance after 4 months through our credit union so it ended up being a no brainer


----------



## TiGeo (Apr 7, 2008)

dpru said:


> San Francisco
> SEL 4Motion White / Shetland (monster mats / cargo blocks)
> $43,985 MSRP
> $38,835 cash price
> ...


Interesting. My deal too is contingent on 4.9% standard VW financing which is ****ty to me. I have 2.5 through my credit union but they told me if I don't go with the VW it's $1250 more due to loss of incentives. Same...can refi in a few mos (I'm just paying it off). I am curious if this loan is a simple interest loan or has some crappy contingency to prevent you from paying it off/refiing without getting their interest. I'll find out when I go to close this deal this week and may not take it if that is the case. BTW that is a very good price compared to my deal for the same vehicle...congrats!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

The dealer tells you that you can't refi right away, just to make sure that they get paid ("commission") on the loan

The truth is, you can sign the paperwork thru your dealer and then go straight to your bank and refi it thru them right away.
I'd probably wait just a few days until VW Credit processes the loan and all that, but you definitely don't have to wait months to do it


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

snobrdrdan said:


> The dealer tells you that you can't refi right away, just to make sure that they get paid ("commission") on the loan
> 
> The truth is, you can sign the paperwork thru your dealer and then go straight to your bank and refi it thru them right away.
> I'd probably wait just a few days until VW Credit processes the loan and all that, but you definitely don't have to wait months to do it


I'll read all the paperwork and make sure I understand before signing...I am more concerned with the interest not being simple, fees, etc. with paying off early/refiing. I get why the dealers do it and make something on the backend when they aren't making it on the front. So I take it the current incentive of 1.9%/60 can't be combined with the full "rebates" involved in some of the low prices I see? It's so much easier to buy a car for cash (to the dealer) even if that is part cash/part loan from your bank...saves a lot of hassle and keeps the deal more honest.


----------



## evilla (Jan 4, 2012)

Location: Houston, TX
Trim: Launch Edition V6 4-Motion
MSRP: $36,410.00
Purchased price: $31,246.00
(Total = $30687 base + $300 VW accessory + $259 dealer add-ons)
Out the door: $33,640.37 ( Includes GAP at $359 and $122 trade-in credit)
Deal was contingent upon choosing VW credit at 3.89% (was told that I should wait a few months before considering refi)


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

evilla said:


> Location: Houston, TX
> Trim: Launch Edition V6 4-Motion
> MSRP: $36,410.00
> Purchased price: $31,246.00
> ...


Yeah...the more I read that more I get it...they need you to keep it a certain time period so they get their kick-back but it's not written that way. I have no issue with them making money but I don't want to pay anymore interest than I have to when I have the means to pay it off/pay very little interest.


----------



## evilla (Jan 4, 2012)

KarstGeo said:


> Yeah...the more I read that more I get it...they need you to keep it a certain time period so they get their kick-back but it's not written that way. I have no issue with them making money but I don't want to pay anymore interest than I have to when I have the means to pay it off/pay very little interest.


:thumbup:


----------



## dpru (Jan 20, 2018)

Thanks, I was surprised at how aggressive the TrueCar offers got. And it ends up being <$400 worth of interest over the 4 months (if that even is required), which I’m happy to pay considering the up front savings. I have nothing but positive things to say about my dealer experience.

Btw I have to say this thread has been incredibly helpful for me. Thanks everyone for keeping us all informed!


----------



## bugzy (May 29, 2000)

TiGeo said:


> Interesting. My deal too is contingent on 4.9% standard VW financing which is ****ty to me. I have 2.5 through my credit union but they told me if I don't go with the VW it's $1250 more due to loss of incentives. Same...can refi in a few mos (I'm just paying it off). I am curious if this loan is a simple interest loan or has some crappy contingency to prevent you from paying it off/refiing without getting their interest. I'll find out when I go to close this deal this week and may not take it if that is the case. BTW that is a very good price compared to my deal for the same vehicle...congrats!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


End of November, I faced same issue. When finally working on paperwork they finally said interest rate would be 3.9%. I'm like WTF, there's incentive for 1.9%. Then they said they can't do the deal with that 1.9% incentive rate. I was pissed. Sales Manager went ahead and adjusted their prices and gave me the 1.9%. I guess I'm lucky they were able to give me what I wanted.

But totally, the extra rebate incentives normally they don't provide without the higher interest rates. I guess it's one or the other.

I'm glad was able to get our SE otd for under $37k. Really love our Atlas.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

bugzy said:


> End of November, I faced same issue. When finally working on paperwork they finally said interest rate would be 3.9%. I'm like WTF, there's incentive for 1.9%. Then they said they can't do the deal with that 1.9% incentive rate. I was pissed. Sales Manager went ahead and adjusted their prices and gave me the 1.9%. I guess I'm lucky they were able to give me what I wanted.
> 
> But totally, the extra rebate incentives normally they don't provide without the higher interest rates. I guess it's one or the other.
> 
> I'm glad was able to get our SE otd for under $37k. Really love our Atlas.


Really glad to hear that this isn't just me. I am used to deals like Ford etc. do....X dollars off or X low-rate financing...either but always very up front. This seems a bit hidden in terms of the cash back incentives involved is all. It will only be a few hundred in interest and like mentioned above, well worth the OTD price I am getting.


----------



## bugzy (May 29, 2000)

KarstGeo said:


> Really glad to hear that this isn't just me. I am used to deals like Ford etc. do....X dollars off or X low-rate financing...either but always very up front. This seems a bit hidden in terms of the cash back incentives involved is all. It will only be a few hundred in interest and like mentioned above, well worth the OTD price I am getting.


Yeah. I really hate not having the info up front. The industry could really overhaul the way they do things. It's really meant to nickel and dime the "dumber" buyers. But for those that understand the "true" cost of a purchase, I find it frustrating. I pre-calculated the true cost of our car purchase, only to find out they hide the incentives with so many conditions. Showing a "online" sale price with incentives that don't apply to many people, that's just frustrating. I understand it's marketing. I really wish it was much easier to get the out the door pricing.

I think would be less time wasting dealerships times, if people simply knew what the price was before we stepped in the doors.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

bugzy said:


> Yeah. I really hate not having the info up front. The industry could really overhaul the way they do things. It's really meant to nickel and dime the "dumber" buyers. But for those that understand the "true" cost of a purchase, I find it frustrating. I pre-calculated the true cost of our car purchase, only to find out they hide the incentives with so many conditions. Showing a "online" sale price with incentives that don't apply to many people, that's just frustrating. I understand it's marketing. I really wish it was much easier to get the out the door pricing.
> 
> I think would be less time wasting dealerships times, if people simply knew what the price was before we stepped in the doors.


100% with you. I hate it. I buy vehicles so in-frequently (and often they have been used). I always want the same thing via email from dealers...a breakdown of the OTD price starting with the MSRP at the top and including everything involved. I get the back-end crap they try to sell you not being on there (ext. warranty, pre-paid maint, etc.) but the front end costs are so straightforward...just let buyers know what your best deal is...and if I shop it around...so be it. I always give the first dealer I do the test drive with etc. the opportunity to make the deal. I also get the average consumer i buys new cars too frequently and often based on the payment alone...never ever pays the off and just trades in every few years so for them, I guess this strategy works well for that but for someone who fully understands the true cost, it's a PITA. I have always put at least 20% down and paid off my cars in less than 5 years and then drive them for at least 10. That OTD number is all that matters to me...I already know what I can and can't afford when I set foot on the lot. I have learned to not tell them I am paying cash (cash to them regardless b/c my loans are checks from my bank to them) as this can reduce how much they will drop the price b/c they know the won't make anything off of you in the F&I office. I believe that the auto industry will move away from the current system to something more transparent/easier in the future.


----------



## Nora16 (Jan 23, 2018)

evilla said:


> Location: Houston, TX
> Trim: Launch Edition V6 4-Motion
> MSRP: $36,410.00
> Purchased price: $31,246.00
> ...


Would you mind PM me who are the dealer and sales you bought the car from? Thanks!


----------



## Daekwan (Nov 5, 2017)

Really sucks that dealers make you go through so many hoops and hurdles only tack on fees at the end and make the price so far away from what you expected you dont even want to buy the vehicle anymore.

My technique is to do everything by email. Walking into a dealership gives them leverage as their goal is to keep you there as long as possible until you sign whatever deal is on the table. Where as with email you unlimited time and its incredibly easy to compare numbers. Be sure to get everything OTD priced to include any financing, rebates, discounts, etc. If you have a question.. reply back to the email and keep the chain going. Once you've gotten the best price.. use the price as ammo for the next dealer to see if they will meet or beat the deal. Putting a dealer vs another dealer is perhaps the best tool for guaranteeing you got a good deal. 

We made the mistake of walking into the dealer to purchase our '18 Atlas and they threw a good $4,000 on top of the advertised price. Basically discounts that we didnt qualify for. They also through the 3.9% financing rate at us and lowballed us on trade. Just 24 hours later I took those same numbers to another dealer.. had a preapproved loan from a credit union for 3.5% and our trade appraised by Carmax and purchased the exact same vehicle for over $3000 less than the first dealer. Even better they gave us 2.9% financing through VW and $2000 more on the trade. The difference in the monthly payment over 72 months.. dropped by $100!!! 

Wife was so proud of me. I was actually pissed that we stepped into the dealership instead of doing everything over email.. but being a brand new vehicle the only way to even get a look at an Altas four months ago was to head to the dealer. I hadnt seen any on the local streets or at car shows. Hard to figure out what you want to pay for.. and what you want to skip.. when you havent even seen the car in person.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Daekwan said:


> Really sucks that dealers make you go through so many hoops and hurdles only tack on fees at the end and make the price so far away from what you expected you dont even want to buy the vehicle anymore.
> 
> My technique is to do everything by email. Walking into a dealership gives them leverage as their goal is to keep you there as long as possible until you sign whatever deal is on the table. Where as with email you unlimited time and its incredibly easy to compare numbers. Be sure to get everything OTD priced to include any financing, rebates, discounts, etc. If you have a question.. reply back to the email and keep the chain going. Once you've gotten the best price.. use the price as ammo for the next dealer to see if they will meet or beat the deal. Putting a dealer vs another dealer is perhaps the best tool for guaranteeing you got a good deal.
> 
> ...


We visited 6 dealers over the last month test driving cars...no drama there. Easy. Go in, tell them you are interested in XYZ car and that you would like to see/drive one. When we finish, I thank them, get whatever other info I need, say have a nice day and I'll let you know if we decided to go with it. Out.


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

KarstGeo said:


> We visited 6 dealers over the last month test driving cars...no drama there. Easy. Go in, tell them you are interested in XYZ car and that you would like to see/drive one. When we finish, I thank them, get whatever other info I need, say have a nice day and I'll let you know if we decided to go with it. Out.


Yup, this is how to do it.

We were looking for a specific configuration that was hard to find, had 3 dealers looking for us. When one came through with exactly what we wanted I stated my price and terms over email and they accepted before I stepped in the dealership.

People just need to tell them what you are willing to pay, not let them tell you how much it is lol

You have to pay taxes and tags, everything else is up to the dealer.


----------



## Daekwan (Nov 5, 2017)

golfzex said:


> Yup, this is how to do it.
> 
> We were looking for a specific configuration that was hard to find, had 3 dealers looking for us. When one came through with exactly what we wanted I stated my price and terms over email and they accepted before I stepped in the dealership.
> 
> ...


Except they lie.

Every dealer I've ever had give me a quoted price on a NEW vehicle over phone/email.. tosses in some added fees when you actually get to the dealership and its time to sign the paperwork. 


A dealers entire motivation is to get you into the dealership. At that point it becomes negotiation process that often involves as much patience as it does payment. My personal favourite being document, processing, and prep fees that get added on with no warning. "Oh we didn't tell you about the $199 paint protection fee we add to all vehicles?". Hell the dealer we bought our Atlas from even changed the numbers so much that he pushed the destination fee up to $1425.. after he agreed to give me an additional $500 for my trade-in from a previous phone conversation. When I asked to remove the $500 increase in destination.. he said he would also have to remove it from the trade. Considering this was a pretty rare 2 row captain chair package exactly what my wife wanted.. I didn't want to spend the rest of my saturday fighting over a $500 discrepancy on a $40,000 purchase.


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

Daekwan said:


> Except they lie.
> 
> Every dealer I've ever had give me a quoted price on a NEW vehicle over phone/email.. tosses in some added fees when you actually get to the dealership and its time to sign the paperwork.
> 
> ...


Then you walk out, I did that once to the first salesman that tried to help us at the dealer. After the sales manager called me and I explained how his saleman was changing numbers and being overly pushing he apoligized and ask me to let him be our sales guy. Done.

We paid no extra fees, just Dest ($925 i think), tags, taxes.

He even gave me the monster mats for free.

It all comes down to how much you feel ike fighting lol


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

I get it all in an email first with a complete, OTD breakdown. Easy. If they try to add things you just refuse the deal. I have never had that happen. However, I always keep things easy...I buy a car...I don't trade or deal with financing...those are separate things I do outside of the dealership and makes it harder for them to move numbers around/hide things. The "processing fee" is 100% built in profit and I don't dick with it...I just make sure they take what amounts to that off the price i.e. They come back with $3K off and on their OTD breakout they show a $500 processing fee. I come back and ask them to drop the price by $3.5K. As long as they are in the ballpark of TrueCar etc. I'm good.


----------



## evilla (Jan 4, 2012)

Daekwan said:


> Except they lie.
> 
> Every dealer I've ever had give me a quoted price on a NEW vehicle over phone/email.. tosses in some added fees when you actually get to the dealership and its time to sign the paperwork.
> 
> ...


The same happened to me. They just kept moving around where they were going to get profit, from the price of the vehicle, to the dealer fees, to financing, to who knows where else each time I countered the offer. They were not very transparent. In the end, I just let it go because it was under national average on true car OTD.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Finalized the deal today. Atlas is in the driveway. Deal was exactly what it was when I made it last week before they located the car. Declined all crappy warranties etc. Drove home happy. The end.


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

KarstGeo said:


> Finalized the deal today. Atlas is in the driveway. Deal was exactly what it was when I made it last week before they located the car. Declined all crappy warranties etc. Drove home happy. The end.


I love happy endings. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Nora16 (Jan 23, 2018)

Houston
FWD SE w/ Tech + autodimming rear view + trailer hitch
MSRP 39275
Purchased price 34271+ttl


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

Nora16 said:


> Houston
> FWD SE w/ Tech + autodimming rear view + trailer hitch
> MSRP 39275
> Purchased price 34271+ttl


Good to see another $5k plus discount 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

I think for the standard/common SEs etc. getting large discounts when dealers have 20 on the lot should be expected; when you are moving up to SELs/SEL Premiums where deales have only a few/ordering/special options etc...you will not see those large discounts.


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

KarstGeo said:


> I think for the standard/common SEs etc. getting large discounts when dealers have 20 on the lot should be expected; when you are moving up to SELs/SEL Premiums where deales have only a few/ordering/special options etc...you will not see those large discounts.


We got a Premium and our discount was over 5k. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TiGeo (Apr 7, 2008)

golfzex said:


> We got a Premium and our discount was over 5k.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Wow!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## atlas titan (Dec 15, 2017)

Having a hard time find a dealer that would discount a sel p bench in the northeast region. Couple of dealers wanted msrp
:banghead:


----------



## Shiki87 (Jul 3, 2017)

As soon as we get one SEL premium in, it goes pretty much in 2-3 days. Of course we'll ask for sticker. 
On the other side, there's few S models that sits for few months and again of course you'll get some discount.

Supply and demand, simple as that. When one *stupid* Civic Typer R can have 10-15k$ markup, well at least others can be sold for msrp.


----------



## ponchorage (Jan 30, 2018)

*Cash off for using VW financing*

I've seen several people say that they received additional cash off for using VW financing. Could anyone elaborate on that? Was it because you took a higher interest rate? I see the amount varies but seems to be somewhere in the $750-$1250 range. I'm probably going to buy an Atlas in the next couple of days and want to be armed with the best information I can get. Thanks!


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

atlas titan said:


> Having a hard time find a dealer that would discount a sel p bench in the northeast region. Couple of dealers wanted msrp
> :banghead:



You can find a SEL P w/ bench ??


----------



## ireyes (Nov 10, 2017)

ponchorage said:


> I've seen several people say that they received additional cash off for using VW financing. Could anyone elaborate on that? Was it because you took a higher interest rate? I see the amount varies but seems to be somewhere in the $750-$1250 range. I'm probably going to buy an Atlas in the next couple of days and want to be armed with the best information I can get. Thanks!


I'm on the same boat as you but I've seen much higher dealer discounts in Texas (West Fort Worth) up to $4,250 off the SE w/ Tech. See http://www.southwestvolkswagen.com/...ar=&maxYear=&minPrice=&maxPrice=&vehicleType=


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

ireyes said:


> I'm on the same boat as you but I've seen much higher dealer discounts in Texas (West Fort Worth) up to $4,250 off the SE w/ Tech. See http://www.southwestvolkswagen.com/...ar=&maxYear=&minPrice=&maxPrice=&vehicleType=


Fine print indicates that freight is included (good!....some keep it out of their internet price only to add it back in) and that you can't get the max discount using the low-APR VW financing...that was my deal, I had to use higher-rate financing to get the best discount but that's cool...it will be paid off in a few mos. Also, what is their doc fee? I'm sure it's at least $600 and non-negotiable. Just some things to consider i.e. the OTD price is v. important when looking at deals.


----------



## dpru (Jan 20, 2018)

ponchorage said:


> I've seen several people say that they received additional cash off for using VW financing. Could anyone elaborate on that? Was it because you took a higher interest rate? I see the amount varies but seems to be somewhere in the $750-$1250 range. I'm probably going to buy an Atlas in the next couple of days and want to be armed with the best information I can get. Thanks!


The way it worked for me was having the internet sales guys competing for the biggest $ discount off MSRP. Of course they baked things like student discount into their offers (which I didn’t qualify for), but my employer is a partner so the manager was able to swap that out 1:1. Ultimately, when I was presented an offer sheet with nearly $5,200 off (for an SEL), I knew it would be impossible to get the advertised 1.9%.

I do wonder how it would have played out had I not tipped my hand about my credit union offering 2.2%. I bet they would have lowered the discount considerably (by $1K+) in order to get a more competitive rate that I would accept. But at the end of the day, dealer made enough money on financing and I knew I could refinance soon thereafter, so a win win in my book.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

ponchorage said:


> I've seen several people say that they received additional cash off for using VW financing. Could anyone elaborate on that? Was it because you took a higher interest rate? I see the amount varies but seems to be somewhere in the $750-$1250 range. I'm probably going to buy an Atlas in the next couple of days and want to be armed with the best information I can get. Thanks!


What I was given was called "VW Dealer's Choice Financing"....it was 4.9%/72 mos. That is really ****ty to me vs. the 2.5% I had through my bank but I took it to get the biggest discount as I was going to pay it off in a few mos.; my FICO is north of 800 so no issue there. If not, I could always just re-fi with my bank. My guess is they just jacked the rate to get a kickback...good for them...I'm fine with that b/c of my situation (able to just buy it/finance somewhere else). There isn't a lot of transparency with this so buyer beware. They said that if I financed myself or paid cash, it would be $1250 added to their best deal.


----------



## natb (Jan 31, 2018)

Bay Area, CA
White - VW Atlas SE FWD
MSRP - $36,300
Discount - $4300 off MSRP
Paid - $32,000 + tax/licenses/docs


----------



## ponchorage (Jan 30, 2018)

Where: Salt Lake City Area, Ken Garff in Orem (Devin and Johnny were GREAT to work with.)
Model + Options: AWD SE w/ Tech + Monster mats with trunk liner and cargo blocks + roadside assistance kit
Price paid: $36,725
Sticker price (MSRP) $40,185 ($3460 discount)
Don't know invoice
Doc fees: $299
Taxes: $2549.02
Registration $240.41
VW Care: $187
Got tint for $1
Out the door: $40,001.43

The vehicle we bought had almost 3k miles on it so we got a little bit of a discount for that. Went with a higher rate (4.88%) for 6 months to get a bigger discount.


----------



## kkress (Sep 11, 2017)

This was an ordered car, 2.0L SEL with black 20" wheels and monster floor mats package. Was ordered about 6 months ago, deal finally completed 2/12. Used VW Partner pricing (500 under invoice) and dealer gave a little more. I was quite happy as they could have easily gave me nothing since I'm asking them for the car. Since I ordered the MSRP went up a little (probably first of year). To make up they gave me first 3 services for free. If I did VW finance, it would have lessened the discount by $500, I did not. It was a long process but we did finally get exactly what we wanted for a price better than I thought we'd get when first set out.

Where: Cincinnati, OH Area, Joseph VW
Model + Options: 2.0L 4 cyl FWD SEL, 20" black wheels, Monster mats with trunk liner and cargo blocks, VW Care 10/20/30k service visits, lifetime powertrain warranty through dealer
Price paid: $37,680
Sticker price (MSRP) $41,615 ($3,935 discount, 9.5% + $350 in service)
Invoice : $39,809?
Doc fees: $250
Taxes: $2,749.93
Registration $33.50
VW Care: $0
Out the door: $40,713.43


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^
See that's interesting, I had a couple dealers willing to give me $4k off MSRP (on a lease), but didn't have the car I wanted...._but _the dealer that has the car I actually want wouldn't really budge other than the current incentives & my F&F pricing


----------



## Burningmustard1 (Dec 7, 2017)

I saw this under the Pricing Details section for an online ad. Is this some strategy to qualify for lease cash but then immediately pay cash and buyout the lease with no penalty? Or just some 'ePrice' nonsense?

***All internet prices based on initially leasing the vehicle with no fee or penalties to convert to cash or finance at a later date.***


----------------------------------------
All pricing details are posted on the showroom floor for each specific car for a completely transparent sales process. *All internet prices based on initially leasing the vehicle with no fee or penalties to convert to cash or finance at a later date.* Cash, credit union, or special rates pricing maybe a little more. See store for pricing or visit or showroom for our transparent posted pricing. Military and first responders can take an ADDITIONAL $500 as our way of saying thank you. Internet prices may incorporate VW loyalty if applicable. All internet prices incorporate a $1000 savings for trading in a vehicle of any make or model greater than 2006.
----------------------------------------------------


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

Burningmustard1 said:


> I saw this under the Pricing Details section for an online ad. Is this some strategy to qualify for lease cash but then immediately pay cash and buyout the lease with no penalty? Or just some 'ePrice' nonsense?
> 
> ***All internet prices based on initially leasing the vehicle with no fee or penalties to convert to cash or finance at a later date.***
> 
> ...


Theres a larger lease cash bonus. So the dealer can advertise a lower price.

I'd be more pissed about them advertising the $1000 savings fore the trade vehicle.


----------



## Burningmustard1 (Dec 7, 2017)

shawshank redemption said:


> Theres a larger lease cash bonus. So the dealer can advertise a lower price.
> 
> I'd be more pissed about them advertising the $1000 savings fore the trade vehicle.


Right, so does that mean the dealer is collecting the lease cash from VW, then immediately cancelling the lease and shifting to a cash purchase with no penalty. Therefore using the lease cash as either additional dealer profit, or passing it to the customer as a typical cash incentive. 

Just found that wording interesting.


----------



## CobaltSky (Jan 16, 2018)

This is a screen grab of the ad I used to parlay a price match on a gray one they had in the delivery pipeline. There were exactly 0 Gray SELs in the state at the time. This one sold hours after I got that deal locked in. Mine had a $44,235 MSRP. I got it for $39,999 (including the destination charge). I got the 1.9% financing as well for that price.


----------



## TSelanne (Feb 12, 2018)

wooble said:


> Chicago area
> 2018 Atlas SEL Premium
> +Rubber mats package
> +Luggage net
> ...


Which dealership was this?


----------



## supershredder (Feb 20, 2018)

Smdenboer said:


> Just bought an Atlas S 2.0t for $27700 + tax, title, and fees.


Would you care to share more specifics? My dealer won't work with me toward this target number.
Thanks!


----------



## Daekwan (Nov 5, 2017)

I see alot of people posting prices, but leaving out most of the transaction variables. It doesn't matter how much the dealer supposedly knocked off MSRP.. if we dont know complete OTD price including TTL. Dealers are famous for knocking big discounts off the MSRP.. only to add it right back in with a bunch of BS fees like doc, prep, paint protection fees or taking away rebates that you do not qualify for. Its also incredibly helpful to post the entire purchase invoice.. which will itemize every number including MSRP, discounts, trade-in, payoffs, fees, taxes, tags, license & registration, etc.. hell even financing rates & terms. That way people can look a what you actually paid for the vehicle.. and adjust the numbers as needed for their own purchase to determine whats a great price and what is an ok price.

Posting that you vote X vehicle, for Y amount of dollars.. without OTD (and invoice) basically tells us nothing. For all we know you got a seriously lowballed on a trade and the price was only available if you were a NASA certified Astronaut.


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

Burningmustard1 said:


> Right, so does that mean the dealer is collecting the lease cash from VW, then immediately cancelling the lease and shifting to a cash purchase with no penalty. Therefore using the lease cash as either additional dealer profit, or passing it to the customer as a typical cash incentive.
> 
> Just found that wording interesting.


It means you are leasing the Atlas at that price. Once the lease is consummated, you can then refi it to a finance at your bank or credit union.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Daekwan said:


> I see alot of people posting prices, but leaving out most of the transaction variables. It doesn't matter how much the dealer supposedly knocked off MSRP.. if we dont know complete OTD price including TTL. Dealers are famous for knocking big discounts off the MSRP.. only to add it right back in with a bunch of BS fees like doc, prep, paint protection fees or taking away rebates that you do not qualify for. Its also incredibly helpful to post the entire purchase invoice.. which will itemize every number including MSRP, discounts, trade-in, payoffs, fees, taxes, tags, license & registration, etc.. hell even financing rates & terms. That way people can look a what you actually paid for the vehicle.. and adjust the numbers as needed for their own purchase to determine whats a great price and what is an ok price.
> 
> Posting that you vote X vehicle, for Y amount of dollars.. without OTD (and invoice) basically tells us nothing. For all we know you got a seriously lowballed on a trade and the price was only available if you were a NASA certified Astronaut.


Exactly. It's a complete breakout starting at MSRP and ending with out-the-door including (IMHO) financing rate and any add-ons etc. itemized. If you get $5K off MSRP but are paying 10% interest rate and bought a $2K warranty that's worth $1K this isn't that great of a deal. I suspect most of hte crazy deals aren't that great in the end. Also, make sure you state if this is a lease or not as this is obviously important in an apples/apples comparo.


----------



## shawn525 (Aug 24, 2012)

Atlas SE w/ Tech R-Line White 
Price with dealer add ons: $40,880
discount:$2000
6yr/72K maintenance: $2300
Paintless dent repair: $458
Tire and Rim road haz: $651
Total including Tax & Fees: $47.3K

Dealer:Hendricks VW Frisco TX
APR: 2.9%

I am not sure if I got a good deal. I have 60 days to cancel the maintenance package.

Folks - please let me know your thoughts! thanks in advance


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

shawn525 said:


> Atlas SE w/ Tech R-Line White
> Price with dealer add ons: $40,880
> discount:$2000
> 6yr/72K maintenance: $2300
> ...


First of all, worrying about the best deal now is not a fruitful exercise b/c someone always gets a better deal but also keep in mind someone else didn't get as good a deal as you did. $2K doesn't seem too bad as most of what I have seen seems to be in the $2-3K range in terms of straight discount off of MSRP. The 6 year maintenance in the end will save you a few bucks but is contingent on you keeping the vehicle that long. I did some calcs on it based on the maint. schedule and what I thought it would cost and that sounds about right but of course the devil is in the details w/r to what is actually included in that $2300.


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

KarstGeo said:


> Exactly. It's a complete breakout starting at MSRP and ending with out-the-door including (IMHO) financing rate and any add-ons etc. itemized. If you get $5K off MSRP but are paying 10% interest rate and bought a $2K warranty that's worth $1K this isn't that great of a deal. I suspect most of hte crazy deals aren't that great in the end. Also, make sure you state if this is a lease or not as this is obviously important in an apples/apples comparo.


Posted this a few pages back but:

Fallston, MD

SEL V6 4Motion Premium

Black on Black, Bench 2nd Row

Black Wheel Package

Monster Mats

Vw Credit 72M/2.9%

MSRP: $50,935 includes Dest and all fees
Discount: $5,515
Sale Price: $45,420 includes Dest and all fees

Only thing added to the Sale Price is tax and tags. We paid no extra fees.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Same as above; posted back a few pages but to me, this is what you want to see here so you can do comparisons.

2018 VW Atlas SEL 4-Motion Tourmaline Blue Metallic w/Shetland interior	$42,690.00 (off sticker)
Monster mats + cargo mat + blocks	$280.00 (off sticker)
Roadside assistance kit	$85.00 (off sticker)
Luggage net	$100.00 (off sticker)
Freight	$925.00 (off sticker)
MSRP	$44,080.00 (off sticker)
Discount	($3,280.00)
Shipping	$350.00 (from out-of-state dealer transfer)
Muddy Buddy cargo mat	$94.50 (dealer)
VW Splash guards	$218.00 (dealer, installed)
VW Base carrier bars	$328.50 (dealer, installed)
Processing fee	$549.00
Taxable total	$42,340.00 
VA sales tax @ 4.15%	$1,757.11 
DMV	$140.15 
Total OTD	$44,237.26
VW "dealer's choice" financing @4.9% for 72 mos. - the pricing above was contingent on this financing and of course this is a crappy rate they are making money on (vs. the 2.5%/60 mos I had from my bank) but worth the discount b/c it's paid off in a few mos. anyway.


----------



## DubSilk (Aug 25, 2013)

2018 VW Atlas SEL 4-Motion Tourmaline Blue Metallic w/Shetland interior R-Line (V6)
Monster mats + cargo mat + blocks	
Roadside assistance kit	
Luggage net 
Chrome Plate
Door Edge Guards
Window Guards
Price $42,9xx

Doc Fee: $150

1.9% VW Finance --> beware of the jacked up rate based on car pricing.

No Trade.

* Not the best deal, but (1) we were under the gun (last car was totaled) and (2) my wife really wanted the Blue, and I could only find 5 or so R-Lines across the country.
*Left out tax and title since that will differ based on location.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

DubSilk said:


> 2018 VW Atlas SEL 4-Motion Tourmaline Blue Metallic w/Shetland interior R-Line (V6)
> Monster mats + cargo mat + blocks
> Roadside assistance kit
> Luggage net
> ...


Yes - that was my feeling with the higher rate...they will make their money back on it is the intention b/c they can offer whatever rate they want as well as not reduce the price as much if you don't take it. Just math...I did it and was ok with it b/c again, I could have paid cash. If I was going to keep the loan for 5 years I would have used my bank and taken a little less discount b/c it would have been cheaper in the end. Tricky tricky!


----------



## z4dave (Jan 29, 2018)

18 SEL 4-motion, R-line, Monster mats, cargo mat, blocks
MSRP: $46,195
+$80 doc fee

- $4,700 off
2.89% interest
CA


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

z4dave said:


> 18 SEL 4-motion, R-line, Monster mats, cargo mat, blocks
> MSRP: $46,195
> +$80 doc fee
> 
> ...


So OTD = 41,575 + TTL?


----------



## z4dave (Jan 29, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> So OTD = 41,575 + TTL?


yeah


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

z4dave said:


> yeah


That's a good deal.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugar Bear (Jul 17, 2016)

z4dave said:


> 18 SEL 4-motion, R-line, Monster mats, cargo mat, blocks
> MSRP: $46,195
> +$80 doc fee
> 
> ...



which dealer? 
were looking for as much a base model white ass possible that gives us RLine and capt chairs


----------



## thenew3 (Jun 18, 2006)

z4dave said:


> 18 SEL 4-motion, R-line, Monster mats, cargo mat, blocks
> MSRP: $46,195
> +$80 doc fee
> 
> ...


Which dealer in CA?


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

*2.0T SE prices paid*

I didnt see any of these in the "prices paid" thread. I know this model is "order only" and wonder if anyosne out there has purchased one and if they paid full MSRP or if their dealer worked with them?

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## z4dave (Jan 29, 2018)

thenew3 said:


> z4dave said:
> 
> 
> > 18 SEL 4-motion, R-line, Monster mats, cargo mat, blocks
> ...


Oakland


----------



## MMeachGLI (Feb 1, 2014)

I have my vehicle on order. I’m using the friends and family discount. I have a close friend that works for VW.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlas titan (Dec 15, 2017)

51100 OTD includes ny tax t l fees 
sel prem w/ cap chair

PA dealer.


----------



## FSonic (Jan 20, 2009)

Today we bought an SE, 6 cylinder, no extras other than the rubber mats, for 35,000 out the door. By out the door, I mean tax, title, fees included, which I think is the only definition of OTD. 
Dealer was in Columbus OH. Not MAG, not Byers, so there is only one other one. The color we wanted (red) with black interior was not available so we special ordered it. I'm happy with that.


----------



## Sugar Bear (Jul 17, 2016)

who has a white on black interior// rline// captain seats// engine doesnt matter in the lowest trim possible lol ?? 

what did you pay?


----------



## kkress (Sep 11, 2017)

I ordered 2.0L SEL and fortunately they worked with me, even with the VW Partner Pricing. I know they were pushing for making sales of the Atlas, but it seems like maybe they've relaxed a bit. Good luck.

Posted in the full "prices paid" thread.

This was an ordered car, 2.0L SEL with black 20" wheels and monster floor mats package. Was ordered about 6 months ago, deal finally completed 2/12. Used VW Partner pricing (500 under invoice) and dealer gave a little more. I was quite happy as they could have easily gave me nothing since I'm asking them for the car. Since I ordered the MSRP went up a little (probably first of year). To make up they gave me first 3 services for free. If I did VW finance, it would have lessened the discount by $500, I did not. It was a long process but we did finally get exactly what we wanted for a price better than I thought we'd get when first set out.

Where: Cincinnati, OH Area, Joseph VW
Model + Options: 2.0L 4 cyl FWD SEL, 20" black wheels, Monster mats with trunk liner and cargo blocks, VW Care 10/20/30k service visits, lifetime powertrain warranty through dealer
Price paid: $37,680
Sticker price (MSRP) $41,615 ($3,935 discount, 9.5% + $350 in service)
Invoice : $39,809?
Doc fees: $250
Taxes: $2,749.93
Registration $33.50
VW Care: $0
Out the door: $40,713.43


----------



## slowpoke748r (Jun 10, 2005)

North Jersey - VW of Union

SE V6 4Motion

OTD $37,113.87
Atlas $33,842.20
NJ Taxes $2,360.67
NJ Registration $416.00
VW of Union Documentation fees $495.00 

Went to truecar.com, signed in and VW of Union had $4000 off any in stock Atlas. This was October of 2017


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Sugar Bear said:


> who has a white on black interior// rline// captain seats// *engine doesnt matter* in the lowest trim possible lol ??
> 
> what did you pay?


You can only get the R-line package on the V6, btw


----------



## Burningmustard1 (Dec 7, 2017)

Looks like there is a new incentive available through April 2nd. 

*Volkswagen of America, Inc. will pay a $1,000 Volkswagen Bonus when you purchase or lease a new, unused 2018 Atlas through a participating dealer from March 1, 2018 to April 2, 2018. Bonus applied toward MSRP and is not available for cash.


----------



## m72777277 (Mar 4, 2018)

*Stoked*

Atlas SE with Tech, V6 AWD
Options + accessories: captain's chairs, 5k hitch, monster mats, trunk liner, cargo cubes

MSPR: 41,360

Discount: -5,000

Price: 36,360
Doc fee: 402
Reg/title: 132
Tax: 2,297

OTD: $39,192:laugh:

Stoked!!


----------



## m72777277 (Mar 4, 2018)

Burningmustard1 said:


> Looks like there is a new incentive available through April 2nd.
> 
> *Volkswagen of America, Inc. will pay a $1,000 Volkswagen Bonus when you purchase or lease a new, unused 2018 Atlas through a participating dealer from March 1, 2018 to April 2, 2018. Bonus applied toward MSRP and is not available for cash.


Yes, just had this applied to my purchase today.


----------



## MMeachGLI (Feb 1, 2014)

2.0T SE w/ Tech

$36k OTD

-VW partners discount ($500 below invoice)
-$2k down
-$1,500 trade in
- $1,000 VW promotion




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simonecoelho (Feb 26, 2018)

Atlas SEL 4Motion
$38,485 + taxes
$42,300 OTD

San Francisco Bay area
$5k down


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

simonecoelho said:


> Atlas SEL 4Motion
> $38,485 + taxes
> $42,300 OTD
> 
> ...


That's really good...better than I did on the same vehicle!


----------



## Sugar Bear (Jul 17, 2016)

Sugar Bear said:


> who has a white on black interior// rline// captain seats// engine doesnt matter in the lowest trim possible lol ??
> 
> what did you pay?





snobrdrdan said:


> You can only get the R-line package on the V6, btw


damn ok well rline isnt a necessity (its for the wife) but the white on black/ captain chairs is a must.... lowest trim


----------



## bukit (Mar 6, 2018)

Atlas SEL Premium, Pure White, Titan Black
Heritage VW, Union City, GA
Purchase date - 03/06/18
MSRP - $50135
Discount - $5350
Purchase price - $44,785
Taxable fees - $69.95
Doc Fee - $698 (GA Dealers have ridiculous doc fees)
Tax - $633.71 (reduced since I had a trade-in)
Non taxable fees - $21
Out the door - $46,207.66

Options:
Monster Mats, trunk liner, CarGo blocks
Luggage net
Roadside Assistance kit


----------



## Ttone74 (Oct 7, 2015)

What kind of Lease payments have you guys gotten? My wife wants a V6 SE 4 motion. Any idea?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Ttone74 said:


> What kind of Lease payments have you guys gotten? My wife wants a V6 SE 4 motion. Any idea?


Good info here:
https://forums.edmunds.com/discussi...8-volkswagen-atlas-lease-deals-and-prices/p35

But if you read the page before....leasing for the Atlas got terrible this month


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

bukit said:


> Atlas SEL Premium, Pure White, Titan Black
> Heritage VW, Union City, GA
> Purchase date - 03/06/18
> MSRP - $50135
> ...


Nice!

Glad to see another 5k+ discount on a Premium, no one believed me lol.


----------



## amini9 (Mar 4, 2018)

SE w/ Tech 4MOTION
- R-line package
- monster mats
- roadside kit
- medical kit (not sure if accessory or included with car)
- cargo blocks


MSRP was 42380, selling price was 37000

ended up leasing for roughly 408 a month with 1300 down


----------



## Burningmustard1 (Dec 7, 2017)

amini9 said:


> SE w/ Tech 4MOTION
> - R-line package
> - monster mats
> - roadside kit
> ...


Sounds like a good deal. What part of the country?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

amini9 said:


> SE w/ Tech 4MOTION
> - R-line package
> - monster mats
> - roadside kit
> ...


I would think leasing isn't really applicable to a "prices paid" thread as this is a monthly payment more than anything i.e. (price - residual-downpayment)/mos


----------



## amini9 (Mar 4, 2018)

Burningmustard1 said:


> Sounds like a good deal. What part of the country?


California



KarstGeo said:


> I would think leasing isn't really applicable to a "prices paid" thread as this is a monthly payment more than anything i.e. (price - residual-downpayment)/mos


From my experience getting the Atlas as well as previous cars.. with leases, the interest rate can drastically change the monthly payment, which is why I put my monthly payment as well (base money factor, no markup in my case). 

I had a dealer willing to beat the discount but would not lower their money factor. It was a difference of 25 bucks a month... significant in my opinion.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

amini9 said:


> I had a dealer willing to beat the discount but would not lower their money factor.


The bank sets the money factor & residual. The dealer can mark it up, for profit, but they can't lower it below that
They'd have to discount the car more instead


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

All good points on why for this thread on purchase price leasing isn't applicable.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wooble (Oct 18, 2017)

It’s all derived from a final selling price, though, so I’d argue that leases are just as applicable as deals that required higher-APR VW financing (as long as all the details are included).


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

wooble said:


> It’s all derived from a final selling price, though, so I’d argue that leases are just as applicable as deals that required higher-APR VW financing (as long as all the details are included).


Ok, good point on that.


----------



## wooble (Oct 18, 2017)

KarstGeo said:


> Ok, good point on that.


At least everyone here seems to understand that! It kills me when dealers sell people on monthly payments rather than price. Too easy to bury all kinds of markup in the math.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

wooble said:


> At least everyone here seems to understand that! It kills me when dealers sell people on monthly payments rather than price. Too easy to bury all kinds of markup in the math.


Well for lots of folks....as a engineer once said in a meeting to our group..."math is hard". ahahahahanha


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2017)

SEL P w/ bench, color Blue/Golden Oak
New Jersey area
MSRP $50,135
Discount $3800
Sale price $46,335


Only thing added to the sale price is state tax, DMV reg. We paid no extra fees. Added side steps $1298


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MadeinChattanooga (Mar 15, 2018)

*Atlas SE 3.6 4Motion in Atlanta*

MSRP: $36790
Roadside Assistance Kit: $85
Destination: $925
Sticker Total: $37800
Dealer Service Chg: 599
Total: $38399

Paid: $32,899 +tax&tag 

Got 1.9% for 60 months


----------



## hotshoe32 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Atlas S 2.0T FWD*

2018 Atlas S 2.0T
MSRP: 31,875
Discount + Rebate: 4,690

On the Road Price: 29,524


----------



## jt203 (Oct 8, 2009)

Area: CT 
Atlas SEL Premium: $50,760 (includes switch to black rims)
Savings: $3,299
Sales Price: $47,461
Doc Fee: $425

Thoughts on discount?

So I ended up pay 47261, including black wheels ($280 no charge) and also got 3 year free maintenance ($499 no charge). 

Took delivery today.

Super excited and happy!


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

jt203 said:


> Area: CT
> Atlas SEL Premium: $50,760 (includes switch to black rims)
> Savings: $3,299
> Sales Price: $47,461
> ...


I bought the same one, look at my post a page or so back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tedd4u (Feb 20, 2018)

*Atlas SE*

Atlas SE
- Monster Mats
- Heavy duty trunk liner, cargo blocks
- First Aid kit
- Roadside kit

MSRP 34,990
Sticker 36,035
Cash price 30,851 (includes $1,000 VW rebate)
Incl. tax/tag/fees (out the door) 34,113
Brought my own lender

San Francisco Bay Area, CA


----------



## chodite (Oct 11, 2001)

Area: Baltimore, MD
Atlas SEL Premium: $51,000 
(incl. Captains Chairs, which come in at $600-$800ish)
Savings: $0
... but negotiated an extra $2,000 on trade-in

In other words, I got hosed. Dealer wouldn't even honor the $1,000 VW bonus on a new Atlas purchase, which runs this month. Claimed "there are no discounts on the Premium. Supply, demand... blah blah." :sly:


----------



## MadeinChattanooga (Mar 15, 2018)

*Just posted for SE 3.6 4Motion without tech*

I purchased mine but forgot to mention negotiated in aftermarket homelink since that was the only feature of the tech package I really wanted on the SE other than AWD.


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

MadeinChattanooga said:


> I purchased mine but forgot to mention negotiated in aftermarket homelink since that was the only feature of the tech package I really wanted on the SE other than AWD.


They swapped out the rear view mirror for the one with Homelink?

The only reason I ask is that I did that in my wife’s SE/Tech for about $265 and 10 minutes of install time.


----------



## linclonli (Mar 16, 2018)

Atlas SE AWD with tech
- Monster Mats
- Heavy duty trunk liner, cargo blocks
- First Aid kit
- Roadside kit

Sticker 40185
Final price 35000 + TTL

Boston Area, MA


----------



## MadeinChattanooga (Mar 15, 2018)

*"Free" Homelink switcheroo*

Actually, that was supposed to be the deal to get the homelink in the rearview mirror. I left "Big Blue" at the dealer, they gave me a free Atlas loaner for the weekend even because they outsource the homelink installation to a vendor who wasn't available on the weekend, and then I got the call a couple of days later saying the mirror was not compatible with the SE model due to the wiring in the mirror and they had to put the homelink in the headliner instead. I originally wasn't happy with that solution but it actually looks pretty ok. I think I probably got duped though.


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

MadeinChattanooga said:


> Actually, that was supposed to be the deal to get the homelink in the rearview mirror. I left "Big Blue" at the dealer, they gave me a free Atlas loaner for the weekend even because they outsource the homelink installation to a vendor who wasn't available on the weekend, and then I got the call a couple of days later saying the mirror was not compatible with the SE model due to the wiring in the mirror and they had to put the homelink in the headliner instead. I originally wasn't happy with that solution but it actually looks pretty ok. I think I probably got duped though.


If you have the rain sensor it’s a 10 minute install as there is wiring already run to the rain sensor. If you don’t then you have to run the wires that come in the kit behind the headliner, down the A-pillar and to the headlight switch. I had the rain sensor so it was a quick swap out.

HomeLink, compass and nighttime auto-dimming.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

bajan01 said:


> If you have the rain sensor it’s a 10 minute install as there is wiring already run to the rain sensor. If you don’t then you have to run the wires that come in the kit behind the headliner, down the A-pillar and to the headlight switch. I had the rain sensor so it was a quick swap out.
> 
> HomeLink, compass and nighttime auto-dimming.


If I had not got the SEL I would have definitely go this..compass..auto dim...Homelink. VERY USEFUL!


----------



## MadeinChattanooga (Mar 15, 2018)

*That's what I thought*



bajan01 said:


> If you have the rain sensor it’s a 10 minute install as there is wiring already run to the rain sensor. If you don’t then you have to run the wires that come in the kit behind the headliner, down the A-pillar and to the headlight switch. I had the rain sensor so it was a quick swap out.
> 
> HomeLink, compass and nighttime auto-dimming.


Agree it would have been better if they had gone that route since I do have the rain sensor. Here's what is looks like as a standalone unit.


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

MadeinChattanooga said:


> Agree it would have been better if they had gone that route since I do have the rain sensor. Here's what is looks like as a standalone unit.


Pic not showing.

I am surprised that they didn’t go my route as I purchased my kit online from a VW dealership...

https://parts.vwofnaples.com/p/Volk...Mirror-with-HomeLink/68023762/000072548F.html


----------



## fincoop (May 22, 2001)

Dealer informed me that price is going up April 3 by $950. I’m in Canada, not sure if this applies to USA also. 

Also not sure if it’s bunk to get me to buy before April 3 but I doubt it 🙂.


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

We just picked up my wife's black pearl/Shetland sel premium.

Black wheels
Captains chairs in 2nd row
Monster and regular mats
Roadside kit
Cargo blocks

50400 all in, out the door.

Funny story on 3 dealers:

First, we dropped my wife's 13 passat tdi se in for buyback at new port richey vw in Tampa. They had a withe/black premium on the lot. While "working out the numbers", the salesman found our car in Florida, but wanted msrp plus tax for it. No go. I found the vehicle on cars.com in Bradenton. 

Next, I go to my preferred dealer (from whom we ordered the same vehicle) reeves vw in Tampa and let them know we found a vehicle, where it was, and to work out a swap for on of their premiums. They had a week and a half to figure out the deal. But after many calls and texts regarding what is going on with the swap were not returned, we decided to drive to Bradenton.

We ended up at Bob boast vw in Bradenton. We ended up buying the car today. I have to say, WHAT A GREAT EXPERIENCE! Super nice, non pushy, finance guy was above board, sales manager came over to congratulate and give a goody bag, my kids got little wind up vw cars to play with, etc.

A little over 3 Hrs later, we left with the prize! We test drove, negotiated, bought, and took delivery (car was detailed while we were doing paperwork) all in that span of time.

Reeves screwed the pooch by not communicating properly and by not doing anything to move the swap forward.

We finally got a call back from reeves while we were driving the new atlas home.
A litany of excuses followed.
Boast vw is being difficult
They are not answering their phone.
They found another black/Shetland atlas but it will be 3-4 weeks.

When pressed if they actually ordered our car, we got the run around. I take it that never even ordered our car.

If my tiguan wasn't coming from VWOA directly (due to a lemon law buyback) I would buy from Bob boast, they were that good to work with.

The other thing I learned from this experience is that most salespeople don't know as much as we do about their own products.


----------



## kain2thebrain (Mar 25, 2018)

Atlas SEL w/4Motion

Pure White/Shetland

MSRP: 44,085
PAID: 38,110

Total Out the Door: 40334

Buyers Story: Worked out a deal online with a dealer 2 hrs away. They had a Pure White/Black Interior w/ Captains Chairs. Drove up and it had sold from under me. Found another vehicle 2 hrs away, they gave me the same discount and did a dealer swap.

My biggest problem with finding SEL w/4Motion in my area is that they all seemed to be dealer demo units. First dealer tried to sell me one with 4500 miles as "new". Actually think I'm happier with the Shetland interior.


----------



## dpru (Jan 20, 2018)

kain2thebrain said:


> Atlas SEL w/4Motion
> 
> Pure White/Shetland
> 
> ...


Had a similar experience with a SEL 4Motion combo interior with the black wheel package. The GM of a dealer that shall not be named seemed to think that the more he drove the “special” demo car, the more value it retained. “We have dealers calling us from throughout CA trying to find this car...” etc. Odometer read over 2k and he would barely budge off MSRP. We laughed our way out the door to a better dealer...


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

fincoop said:


> Dealer informed me that price is going up April 3 by $950. I’m in Canada, not sure if this applies to USA also.
> 
> Also not sure if it’s bunk to get me to buy before April 3 but I doubt it 🙂.


January 1st is the price changes for the US. Not sure about Canada.

Atlas went up by $250 this year


----------



## chodite (Oct 11, 2001)

Passatsquared said:


> We just picked up my wife's black pearl/Shetland sel premium.
> 
> Black wheels
> Captains chairs in 2nd row
> ...



Good stuff! Congrats. 

Dumb question - what's the difference between a "buy back" and a "trade in?"


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

chodite said:


> Good stuff! Congrats.
> 
> Dumb question - what's the difference between a "buy back" and a "trade in?"


VW bought back about 500k TDI cars


----------



## juicedz4 (Apr 2, 2004)

Brought our SEL 4-motion home today. 

38,300 before taxes and fees. Upstate ny

Dan


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

juicedz4 said:


> Brought our SEL 4-motion home today.
> 
> 38,300 before taxes and fees. Upstate ny


That is a v good deal. What was your OTD?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## juicedz4 (Apr 2, 2004)

KarstGeo said:


> That is a v good deal. What was your OTD?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Something like $41,641 with tax, registration, etc.

8% tax and like 277 in "fees". 


I did the 3.9% for 60mo to get the best deal thru vw and then Im going to refi locally once I get the title at 1.97 for 60mo

Dan


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

juicedz4 said:


> Something like $41,641 with tax, registration, etc.
> 
> 8% tax and like 277 in "fees".
> 
> ...


Nice! Any accessories included in that price? That is very good.


----------



## juicedz4 (Apr 2, 2004)

KarstGeo said:


> Nice! Any accessories included in that price? That is very good.


No. It just came with standard fare... both sets of mats and the trunk "car go" mat system thinger. 

Dan


----------



## kain2thebrain (Mar 25, 2018)

juicedz4 said:


> Something like $41,641 with tax, registration, etc.
> 
> 8% tax and like 277 in "fees".
> 
> ...


About the same as mine (lower taxes and fees here) and I'm doing the same in regards to financing. They told me I could have 1.9% or $1000 off and 3.9%. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jayin0507 (Apr 5, 2018)

1. Hawaii/ Tony Volkswagen
2. Reflex Silver V6 SEL 4Motion, Captian seats, trunk liner with cargo blocks, mojo and monster mats 
3. $42,417
4. $2606 off the MSRP
5. Original sticker price was around $48K then they brought it down to $45023 but then I did a True Car comparison there and got it for $42,217


----------



## Ssikca (Feb 26, 2018)

*Included Mats*



juicedz4 said:


> No. It just came with standard fare... both sets of mats and the trunk "car go" mat system thinger.
> 
> Dan


Can anyone chime in to indicate if the standard carpet floor mats were included with their Atlas if Monster mats were included? My Atlas had the monster mats included on the sticker rather than a optional add-on. Should I have gotten both sets? Seems like it was treated as a substitution for me.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Ssikca said:


> Can anyone chime in to indicate if the standard carpet floor mats were included with their Atlas if Monster mats were included? My Atlas had the monster mats included on the sticker rather than a optional add-on. Should I have gotten both sets? Seems like it was treated as a substitution for me.


Yes, the carpeted ones were included with mine and it has the Monster Mats as well.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

jayin0507 said:


> 1. Hawaii/ Tony Volkswagen
> 2. Reflex Silver V6 SEL 4Motion, Captian seats, trunk liner with cargo blocks, mojo and monster mats
> 3. $42,417
> 4. $2606 off the MSRP
> 5. Original sticker price was around $48K then they brought it down to $45023 but then I did a True Car comparison there and got it for $42,217


The SEL (not premium) would not be $48K MSRP so not sure what's going on there.


----------



## kain2thebrain (Mar 25, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> The SEL (not premium) would not be $48K MSRP so not sure what's going on there.


I assume the destination charge for Hawaii is larger than normal. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kain2thebrain (Mar 25, 2018)

Ssikca said:


> Can anyone chime in to indicate if the standard carpet floor mats were included with their Atlas if Monster mats were included? My Atlas had the monster mats included on the sticker rather than a optional add-on. Should I have gotten both sets? Seems like it was treated as a substitution for me.


I did receive carpeted mats, but only for the first two rows i believe. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

KarstGeo said:


> The SEL (not premium) would not be $48K MSRP so not sure what's going on there.


SEL with R-line package will get up to about 48k


----------



## jayin0507 (Apr 5, 2018)

kain2thebrain said:


> I assume the destination charge for Hawaii is larger than normal.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I was guess that was with the destination charge. Stuff cost more here in Hawaii which sucks. Paradise tax I guess.


----------



## sayemthree (Mar 2, 2006)

The most useful information is which model did you get and how much did you pay under MSRP Telling us the Out the door price does not help because every state has different taxes registration and fees


----------



## 1stOne (Apr 9, 2018)

SE w/Tech, 4motion, and 2nd row captain chairs. NO R-Line, mats or other options / accessories.

My vehicle price ended up being $36,943; $41,000 OTD with taxes (9.25%) and fees. MSRP was $40,690.

$17k down, 60 month VW financing, 2.9%.


----------



## magyarbryce (Jun 14, 2006)

kain2thebrain said:


> I assume the destination charge for Hawaii is larger than normal.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Destination charge is the same, some dealers have market adjustments, but MSRP is the same as mainland. I actually looked at the atlas he bought, I didn't want the captain chairs.


----------



## sayemthree (Mar 2, 2006)

magyarbryce said:


> Destination charge is the same, some dealers have market adjustments, but MSRP is the same as mainland. I actually looked at the atlas he bought, I didn't want the captain chairs.


Paying 3100 under MSRP for a SEL PREM, And a good price on the trade in. No stupid mandatory dealer added on extras either. 1.9 percent financing


----------



## hurleyint921 (Sep 2, 2007)

1stOne said:


> SE w/Tech, 4motion, and 2nd row captain chairs. NO R-Line, mats or other options / accessories.
> 
> My vehicle price ended up being $36,943; $41,000 OTD with taxes (9.25%) and fees. MSRP was $40,690.


Paid the exact same for mine, same options.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

sayemthree said:


> The most useful information is which model did you get and how much did you pay under MSRP Telling us the Out the door price does not help because every state has different taxes registration and fees


OTD with a detailed breakout is always best.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jorman (Apr 12, 2018)

First time poster. I wanted to post this since I got a lot of useful info from this website. Hoping mine will help others score a good deal!

SE 4Motion w/ Tech
2nd Row Captain's Chairs
R-Line
Heavy Duty Trunk Liner with CarGo Blocks
Monster Mats

MSRP (including destination): $42,935
Dealer Discount: $4000 (price matched another dealership)
March Spring Savings from VW: $1000
Employee Discount: $500 (wife works for Kaiser)

Purchase Price of $37,435

I think they got me for an extra $85 for the CarGo Blocks (they listed it at $285 but online has it for $200) but they threw in the Monster Mats for free. Either that or they didn't know it was in the trunk! 

Let me know if you have any questions. I'm in San Jose, CA.


----------



## tntbrd (Apr 2, 2018)

*2018 SEL 4 motion*

We ordered ours so we are waiting; after much going back and forth with dealerships within six hours of where we were and knowing what it was exactly that we wanted we had a dealership two hours away order the car for us and then call to honor the offer we had with another two dealerships. In our case this worked for us, as we were between the week 14 and week 15 ordering cycle. Wife wanted the shetland/black interior and that ended in week 14. She was out of town until week 15 started and I didn't have time to finalize with 4local dealership. So if we waited we couldn't get the interior she wanted. our agreement is:

SEL 4motion
pure white
shetland/black ineterior
captain's chairs
r-line package
bumper applique
Wheel Locks
Trailering Package and NO DEALER ADDS

Not sure if it's a great deal but we are happy with it and that's what's important

MSRP $47,005

$4,000 off MSRP

No dealer adds

Not sure what out the door will be yet as we just ordered Wednesday and not sure of the tax rate in that county in Texas; however, the purchase price is:

$43,005, and again, that seemed to be as well as we would do in this area and it saved me a couple of plane tickets to either San Antonio. $4,000 off MSRP, no trade, not financing-paying cash. We will see what incentives there are at that time and include those then. Maybe there's some, maybe there's none. He did tell me VW is in a SEL build phase currently after having been out of SEL build phase so it may come more quickly than we had anticipated (we actually ordered early to get the interior as it was being discontinued) but I know we are ready to get into this automobile and enjoy it as others have already!


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

SE w/ Tech 4Motion. $4k off MSRP, no BS, high trade $.


----------



## hipchack (Apr 15, 2018)

tntbrd said:


> We ordered ours so we are waiting; after much going back and forth with dealerships within six hours of where we were and knowing what it was exactly that we wanted we had a dealership two hours away order the car for us and then call to honor the offer we had with another two dealerships. In our case this worked for us, as we were between the week 14 and week 15 ordering cycle. Wife wanted the shetland/black interior and that ended in week 14. She was out of town until week 15 started and I didn't have time to finalize with 4local dealership. So if we waited we couldn't get the interior she wanted. our agreement is:
> 
> SEL 4motion
> pure white
> ...


@tntbrd Which dealership are you purchasing from? I'm looking at an SEL 4 motion with captain chairs for $40,330 (MSRP is $45,330) at Ancira VW in San Antonio. Wife wants a white atlas with shetland beige interior, so, we've been waiting a bit for one.


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

chodite said:


> Good stuff! Congrats.
> 
> Dumb question - what's the difference between a "buy back" and a "trade in?"


Sorry for the delay. 

VWOA is buying back my passat due to a noisy a/c issue they can't fix. They elected to buy it back instead of losing in a lemon law hearing. I have them the option to do the right thing. They took it. All I have to do is cut a check for the difference between my car and their offer.


----------



## tntbrd (Apr 2, 2018)

hipchack said:


> @tntbrd Which dealership are you purchasing from? I'm looking at an SEL 4 motion with captain chairs for $40,330 (MSRP is $45,330) at Ancira VW in San Antonio. Wife wants a white atlas with shetland beige interior, so, we've been waiting a bit for one.



Hip,

We were looking at North Park in SA, ultimately we are going with one in Amarillo. The guy I dealt with is Ramiro Guerra; 210/581-1000. He did indicate they could do at least $5,000 off of MSRP currently with the dealer cash. I asked for a quote not including the incentives as I am ordering and who knew what the incentives would be when it arrived. Dealer cash may not actually be available at that time. He shot me an offer of $4,000 off of MSRP, which allowed me to leverage that offer with dealers that were more local to our location. You might try him and see if they would be willing to beat Ancira since they are all located in the same area. Hope that helps.


----------



## tntbrd (Apr 2, 2018)

hipchack said:


> @tntbrd Which dealership are you purchasing from? I'm looking at an SEL 4 motion with captain chairs for $40,330 (MSRP is $45,330) at Ancira VW in San Antonio. Wife wants a white atlas with shetland beige interior, so, we've been waiting a bit for one.


On another note, we ordered specifically when we did because you could not order that interior any longer. The dealership we ordered through, had indicated they knew of two that were being shipped at that time and they were going to try to get those for us. Obviously we aren't getting those two, and I have no idea if they actually did end up getting them or not, but in case you could get Ancira to get one of them for you I thought I would pass this along. The one they sent me the maroney (window sticker) for was going to South Bay VW in National City, California. I don't know if this is still available or if it went to the dealer in Amarillo or not, but they should be able to find it. The Maroney lists the vin as 1V2RR2CA9JC562927. If Ancira doesn't have it maybe they can do a dealer trade for it or if you use North Park they can do the same. 

It's a SEL 4motion, pure white, shetland/black interior

options/packages included:

Rline, second row captain's chairs, trailer hitch extras, monster mats, privacy cover, , splash guards, luggage net, and roadside assistance kit. 

Maybe more than you were looking for with regard to extras:

Maroney lists price as MSRP of $47,600 including the standard destination charge.


----------



## hipchack (Apr 15, 2018)

tntbrd said:


> Hip,
> 
> We were looking at North Park in SA, ultimately we are going with one in Amarillo. The guy I dealt with is Ramiro Guerra; 210/581-1000. He did indicate they could do at least $5,000 off of MSRP currently with the dealer cash. I asked for a quote not including the incentives as I am ordering and who knew what the incentives would be when it arrived. Dealer cash may not actually be available at that time. He shot me an offer of $4,000 off of MSRP, which allowed me to leverage that offer with dealers that were more local to our location. You might try him and see if they would be willing to beat Ancira since they are all located in the same area. Hope that helps.



@tntbrd,

This is great. Thanks. I'm going to start emailing dealerships today. I have noticed white with shetland beige has been difficult to find. We are located near Austin, and San Antonio would not be too difficult of a drive. I also plan to email dealerships in the Dallas area.


----------



## tntbrd (Apr 2, 2018)

hipchack said:


> @tntbrd,
> 
> This is great. Thanks. I'm going to start emailing dealerships today. I have noticed white with shetland beige has been difficult to find. We are located near Austin, and San Antonio would not be too difficult of a drive. I also plan to email dealerships in the Dallas area.


Glad I could be of some help. I hope you find exactly what you're looking for!


----------



## hipchack (Apr 15, 2018)

Finalized a deal:

Dealership is VW North Park in San Antonio (Ramiro - great and easy to work with)

SEL 4motion R-line in tourmaline blue, shetland beige interior
MSRP: $46770
Base price -$5k off MSRP: $41770
options tow package, monster mats, cargo net, road-side assistance kit, rear bumper applique, r-line
Free add-ons (vin etching, NO2, door edge guards)
delivery from San Antonio to Austin free
after TTL: $44836.94

I paid for options that I didn't want, but overall happy with the deal especially to other dealerships.

Another dealership in San Antonio (Ancira - Chris Brown - also great and easy to work with) was going to get me a White SEL 4 motion with shetland beige interior (what we were originally looking for): MSRP $44180 - $4k, OTD $43,973; no add-ons or extra fees. Unfortunately he had to bring it in from transit and estimated it wouldn't get in until early May.

Overall I would not hesitate to work with either dealership. They were both very easy to work and negotiate with. 

Hope that this can help others.


----------



## tntbrd (Apr 2, 2018)

hipchack said:


> Finalized a deal:
> 
> Dealership is VW North Park in San Antonio (Ramiro - great and easy to work with)
> 
> ...


Glad to hear he was able to help you out!


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

hipchack said:


> Finalized a deal:
> 
> Dealership is VW North Park in San Antonio (Ramiro - great and easy to work with)
> 
> ...


The towing package is standard on the SELs.


----------



## hipchack (Apr 15, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> The towing package is standard on the SELs.


It was the factory-installed hitch that cost $325. MSRP was the same as what was quoted from the VW website. I likely could have pushed him more to make the options free (like roadside assistance kit ).


----------



## hipchack (Apr 15, 2018)

Yea. Thanks for the referral. Ramiro asked who had referred me to him. I told him a guy from a forum who says that you're a good guy. heh.


----------



## tntbrd (Apr 2, 2018)

hipchack said:


> Yea. Thanks for the referral. Ramiro asked who had referred me to him. I told him a guy from a forum who says that you're a good guy. heh.


Ill shoot him a text message today. I made it a point when I didn’t buy from him to make sure and tell him I was going to refer him to everyone who needed help. I’m sure he thought it wouldn’t happen.


----------



## tntbrd (Apr 2, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> hipchack said:
> 
> 
> > Finalized a deal:
> ...


But the tow hitch extras are not. $325 option.


----------



## jingranbury (Mar 21, 2018)

*Se w/tech*

Purchased my vehicle 3/17/2018...

SE W/TECH Platinum Metallic...
MSRP 38,625
Options: Monster Mats, Heavy Duty Trunk Liner with CarGO Blocks, Homelink auto dimming/with compass Rearview Mirror...
Sales Price 35,325
Rebate: 1,000 (ended on 4/2/2018)
Final Sales Price 34,300 +TTL... Standard Title and License Fees.. No Dealer Adds, or, pumped up fees...

My out the door price was affected by my Trade-in, where in Texas, the amount of Trade-in value is of 9,000 is subtracted before the 6.25% tax is figured, and, Texas has a small Vehicle Inventory Tax...

Total discount with 1,000 rebate was 4,325...

Purchased from Southwest Volkswagen in Weatherford, TX... This dealership had the largest inventory of Atlas's in my immediate DFW area, where most of the other dealers had very few to choose from...

Southwest Volkswagen is a straight up, no gimmick dealer... I have been in the auto sales business in my past, so I know all the "tricks" of the trade... Especially where you get the price, but then the dealer automatically adds their "tick/tac and whack" package of paint protection scotch guard, pinstripe, etc. and the famous ubiquitous "dealer services" at some astronomical cost... None of this is done at this dealership... The two vehicles I was interested in were waiting for me to test drive... After the test drives, we discussed a final price and value of my Trade-in... It was a "one pencil deal" where the price was finalized $500 below their initial website price, and, the only additional negotiation was over the Trade-in value, which I had them bump up by $1,000 over their initial value (used car managers are notorious at low balling trades)... Finalized the deal, went to lunch while they got the paper work ready and put the vehicle through make ready... Got back from lunch, went to finance, the final contract had no changes from the deal negotiated, and, there was no high pressure in the finance department either... Just a straight up dealer... 

If you are looking for a great deal on a VW, or a different make, such as Ford, Chevy, Nissan, etc. in the Weatherford/DFW area, check out one of the many Southwest dealerships as they are a great dealership to do business with...


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

tntbrd said:


> But the tow hitch extras are not. $325 option.


What are the "tow hitch extras"?


----------



## tntbrd (Apr 2, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> What are the "tow hitch extras"?



Tow hitch extras, or "Trailer Hitch Extras," as it is listed in the order guide (sorry for initially stating the wrong terminology) includes: Hitch Ball & Mount (5,000 lb. tow capacity), 7-Pin Adapter Plug


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

tntbrd said:


> Tow hitch extras, or "Trailer Hitch Extras," as it is listed in the order guide (sorry for initially stating the wrong terminology) includes: Hitch Ball & Mount (5,000 lb. tow capacity), 7-Pin Adapter Plug


Ok got it. Holy $****...$350. The 7-pin adapter was $15 on Amazon (same one) and a hitch ball/mount is probably another $25.


----------



## tntbrd (Apr 2, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> tntbrd said:
> 
> 
> > Tow hitch extras, or "Trailer Hitch Extras," as it is listed in the order guide (sorry for initially stating the wrong terminology) includes: Hitch Ball & Mount (5,000 lb. tow capacity), 7-Pin Adapter Plug
> ...


Yep, I only ordered it on mine because I had read some anctectdotal stories of people who had installed their own aftermarket adapters and they interferes with the backup sensors.


----------



## palmasi1 (May 21, 2001)

2018 Atlas SEL R Line, silver/Black 
Sticker 46,300
Paid 42,000
Plus $500 taxable doc fee
Tax 6.Xpct
Registration 170 or so
Tire fee $7.50

Union VW in N.J. Atlas were selling like hot cakes. They sold another one just while I was there. At least 5 others in stock including a 2.0. 

Very pleased with the experience overall. Walked in off the lot and made a deal.


----------



## loreto (Apr 25, 2018)

*VW Atlas SE Motion, captain´s chairs*

SF Bay Area, Walnut Creek

VW Atlas SE Motion, captain´s chairs

$38,739 msrp + title, taxes, fees = around $42,000

out the door (included title, taxes, fees, etc...) $36,570

Dealers in the south bay wouldn't negociate so I drove to walnut creek and saved almost $6,000


----------



## DCC (Oct 12, 2000)

I don't see or hear of many deals on SEL Premiums...
Is the demand for that model much higher than the lower trim levels?


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

DCC said:


> I don't see or hear of many deals on SEL Premiums...
> Is the demand for that model much higher than the lower trim levels?


Did you read this thread? Me and many others have posted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## byamagata (Aug 2, 2004)

Gervais VW in Lowell, MA 
Just got it today 4/26/18
36/10k Lease
Silver SE 4Motion w/ Tech
MSRP: $40,295
Sale Price: $34,952.83
TTL: $135
Lease Acquisition Fee: $675
Doc Fee: $349
State Inspection: $35
Sale Price w/ Fees: $36,146.13
Trade-in: $1,000
Total: $35,146.13
Residual 58%, MF .0009. => $404/month tax included lease payment

Unbelievable deal


----------



## jayin0507 (Apr 5, 2018)

*Reflex Silver SEL 4Motion to a Deep Black Pearl SEL 4Motion R-Line*



jayin0507 said:


> 1. Hawaii/ Tony Volkswagen
> 2. Reflex Silver V6 SEL 4Motion, Captian seats, trunk liner with cargo blocks, mojo and monster mats
> 3. $42,417
> 4. $2606 off the MSRP
> 5. Original sticker price was around $48K then they brought it down to $45023 but then I did a True Car comparison there and got it for $42,217


Long story short I felt I was taken advantage of when buying our original Atlas and made my unhappiness known to the owner. He then made it up by offering a great trade-in deal for our Atlas and gave us a good price price on the Deep Black Pearl SEL 4Motion R-Line.

1. Hawaii/ Tony Volkswagen
2. Deep Black Pearl V6 SEL 4Motion R-Line, trunk liner with cargo blocks, mojo and monster mats. I miss those captain seats.
3. Trade-In value of the Reflex Silver SEL 4Motion w/ 1,502 miles: $42,500. Out the door price for the Deep Black Pearl SEL 4Motion R-Line: $41,915.97


Although I was unhappy with this dealership they totally made it with this.


----------



## DatacomGuy (Jun 2, 2006)

Not seeing a lot of straight up SEL's (No -P, No R-Line) in here. Curious what deals of late are out there. I'm trying to negotiate on one now and they keep pushing me towards SE w/ Tech.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

^^^I have an SEL "straight up", bought in Jan. got ~3K off but had to take VW financing at a not-so great rate to get that plus they had to bring it from out of state. Happy with the deal overall. It's goign to be paid off in a few months so that rate wasn't a big deal to me as I made out in overall cost this way. I hear now there is an extra $1K off so to me you should be looking at 3-4K off of MSRP on any of the trims. I liked the SEL over the SE w/Tech for the pano sunroof mainly but the other smaller bits it adds are nice too.

2018 VW Atlas SEL 4-Motion Tourmaline Blue Metallic w/Shetland interior	$42,690.00 
Monster mats + cargo mat + blocks	$280.00 
Roadside assistance kit	$85.00 
Luggage net	$100.00 
Freight	$925.00 
MSRP	$44,080.00 
Discount	($3,280.00)
Shipping	$350.00 
Muddy Buddy cargo mat	$94.50 
VW Splash guards	$218.00 
VW Base carrier bars	$328.50 
Processing fee	$549.00 
Taxable total	$42,340.00 
VA sales tax @ 4.15%	$1,757.11 
DMV	$140.15 
Total OTD	$44,237.26


----------



## DatacomGuy (Jun 2, 2006)

KarstGeo said:


> ^^^I have an SEL "straight up", bought in Jan. got ~3K off but had to take VW financing at a not-so great rate to get that plus they had to bring it from out of state. Happy with the deal overall. It's goign to be paid off in a few months so that rate wasn't a big deal to me as I made out in overall cost this way. I hear now there is an extra $1K off so to me you should be looking at 3-4K off of MSRP on any of the trims. I liked the SEL over the SE w/Tech for the pano sunroof mainly but the other smaller bits it adds are nice too.
> 
> 2018 VW Atlas SEL 4-Motion Tourmaline Blue Metallic w/Shetland interior $42,690.00
> Monster mats + cargo mat + blocks $280.00
> ...


I'm looking for FWD, but the 3-4K off is the definitely the type of data i'm looking for. I'm looking at SEL's with MSRP of 41K, asking for sale price of 35-36K and being told i'm insane, but they're not countering. They prefer to try and down-sell me to the SE which is a strategy i dont get.

Supply and demand does seem to be a thing right now though.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

DatacomGuy said:


> I'm looking for FWD, but the 3-4K off is the definitely the type of data i'm looking for. I'm looking at SEL's with MSRP of 41K, asking for sale price of 35-36K and being told i'm insane, but they're not countering. They prefer to try and down-sell me to the SE which is a strategy i dont get.
> 
> Supply and demand does seem to be a thing right now though.


Are these dealer invoice discounts? SCCA membership is $70 and nets you dealer invoice on a VW.


----------



## DatacomGuy (Jun 2, 2006)

syntrix said:


> Are these dealer invoice discounts? SCCA membership is $70 and nets you dealer invoice on a VW.


Honestly the 5-6K i'm asking for are just my starting point, hoping for either acceptance or a counter. If she came back with 4K i'd probably be good with it, as long as the money factor rate is accurate and not jacked up. (I'm going to lease)

I dont know anything about this SCCA thing? Do tell!


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

DatacomGuy said:


> Honestly the 5-6K i'm asking for are just my starting point, hoping for either acceptance or a counter. If she came back with 4K i'd probably be good with it, as long as the money factor rate is accurate and not jacked up. (I'm going to lease)
> 
> I dont know anything about this SCCA thing? Do tell!


It's how many of us got thousands off a MK7.

https://www.scca.com/pages/member-benefits-preview

Click on automotive, scroll down:



> The Volkswagen Partner Program was designed to say thank you to the people who support our brand and contribute to our success. Get behind the wheel of one of our vehicles, and you’ll understand our passion. All current SCCA members and their immediate family members residing in the same household are now eligible to lease or purchase one new Volkswagen vehicle per year at dealer invoice price.


edit: also I've never done a lease with this program, they could jack up the MF in lieu of the discount, too. Just be the sleuth that you are, and I'm sure you'll figure it out. I AM interested in the numbers though, my longtrack needs more room and if we can get an atlas/scca/lease/MF thread with someone in the know, that would be awesome!


----------



## DatacomGuy (Jun 2, 2006)

syntrix said:


> It's how many of us got thousands off a MK7.
> 
> https://www.scca.com/pages/member-benefits-preview
> 
> Click on automotive, scroll down:


Ooooooooh i'm all over this.

Thank you! Will keep thread updated.I have 5 dealerships working on it. 3 aren't trying, 2 are working hard. The 6th wouldn't negotiate and wanted to charge MSRP.:sly:


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

DatacomGuy said:


> Ooooooooh i'm all over this.
> 
> Thank you! Will keep thread updated.I have 5 dealerships working on it. 3 aren't trying, 2 are working hard. The 6th wouldn't negotiate and wanted to charge MSRP.:sly:


I'd just ask them for the numbers up front if you are ready to buy... mention SCCA, COSTCO, USAA (I think you can get USAA without being military on some other products they offer), etc. But your deal is your deal, best of luck!


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

I have USAA and my deal was close to their price...keep in mind the USAA price is based on available stock.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tntbrd (Apr 2, 2018)

DatacomGuy said:


> Honestly the 5-6K i'm asking for are just my starting point, hoping for either acceptance or a counter. If she came back with 4K i'd probably be good with it, as long as the money factor rate is accurate and not jacked up. (I'm going to lease)
> 
> I dont know anything about this SCCA thing? Do tell!


We ordered our SEL 4motion Rline with Captains Chairs and we made a deal at $4,000 off MSRP and there are to be no dealer adds. If there are incentives available when it comes in then they will be added. I think you're spot on with $4,000. I have seen more rarely (if you didn't include incentives) and less than that was quite more common.


----------



## TWong1200 (Apr 3, 2002)

tntbrd said:


> We ordered our SEL 4motion Rline with Captains Chairs and we made a deal at $4,000 off MSRP and there are to be no dealer adds. If there are incentives available when it comes in then they will be added. I think you're spot on with $4,000. I have seen more rarely (if you didn't include incentives) and less than that was quite more common.


That’s a great deal. Mind sharing where? 

I’m looking for the exact same model and they’re hard to find right now, it seems. And, no luck on any substantial discounts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tntbrd (Apr 2, 2018)

TWong1200 said:


> tntbrd said:
> 
> 
> > We ordered our SEL 4motion Rline with Captains Chairs and we made a deal at $4,000 off MSRP and there are to be no dealer adds. If there are incentives available when it comes in then they will be added. I think you're spot on with $4,000. I have seen more rarely (if you didn't include incentives) and less than that was quite more common.
> ...


Yep they’re hard to find now for several reasons; number one is the grille manufacturer burned down. But they’re up and building so they’re producing models and parking them until grilles show up. I Understand that should be soon. Anyway I ordered. So there’s a dealership in San Antonio and a guy I can point you to, or there’s a sales manager that matched San Antonio’s offer in Amarillo or Lubbock pick your poison and I can send you to one. Also had an abilene draper say they’d match. It who knows!


----------



## TWong1200 (Apr 3, 2002)

tntbrd said:


> Yep they’re hard to find now for several reasons; number one is the grille manufacturer burned down. But they’re up and building so they’re producing models and parking them until grilles show up. I Understand that should be soon. Anyway I ordered. So there’s a dealership in San Antonio and a guy I can point you to, or there’s a sales manager that matched San Antonio’s offer in Amarillo or Lubbock pick your poison and I can send you to one. Also had an abilene draper say they’d match. It who knows!


Thanks. Can you PM me the dealer names please? I’m not going to order one. Quite yet. I’d like to check what they have in stock. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tntbrd (Apr 2, 2018)

PM Sent


----------



## TWong1200 (Apr 3, 2002)

After an admitted hard decision between the Explorer and Atlas, lots of negotiating with several Ford dealership, I've decided on an Atlas. 

I finally found one semi-locally that was almost exactly what I wanted. Instead of a Platinum Gray/Titan Black SEL 4Mo R-Line with Captain's Chairs, I ended up landing a deal for $3200 off sticker for a Silver unit instead. 

I pick it up tomorrow. 

$47,660 MSRP
R-Line
Captain's Chairs
Trailer hitch extras
Monster mats, trunk liner, CarGo blocks
Splash guards (set of 4)
Privacy cover for cargo area
Luggage net for cargo area
Roadside assistance Kit

$44,460 +TTL
$48,683 OTD with 1.9 APR

I'm happy with the deal considering I had a really tough time finding an SEL 4Mo Rline with Captain's Chairs in virtually any color in my local area. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jayin0507 (Apr 5, 2018)

They offer the cargo cover now. I can’t seem to find any oem one and when I go to the dealer it is crazy expensive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TWong1200 (Apr 3, 2002)

jayin0507 said:


> They offer the cargo cover now. I can’t seem to find any oem one and when I go to the dealer it is crazy expensive.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess I got lucky with it included. There are some on eBay, I've read. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## someguy1 (May 21, 2018)

*Looking for advice on whats a realistic discount*

I have been looking at this exact configuration: https://www.pugivolkswagen.com/new/...en-Atlas-53119f270a0e0ae74103d6059fc304c2.htm

They quoted me ~46K MSRP at the moment w/o doing a credit check etc. I am going to get the discounted price later this week, but what should I realistically expect? I have been told 1.9% financing and 3-5k off MSRP before taxes. Is that too greedy or too conservative?


----------



## johnxkrn (May 30, 2017)

TWong1200 said:


> Thanks. Can you PM me the dealer names please? I’m not going to order one. Quite yet. I’d like to check what they have in stock.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you please share that dealer info as well? I am located in Southern Cali (City of Ontario to be exact) but none of dealers wants me to put in a order for some reason and if they are willing to put in a order they won't even budget any discount at all telling me about popularity of SEL..

Just like you, I just want to be promised a dealer discount when ordering plus add on the incentives when the vehicle arrives. Looking for $3k~ dealer discount with about $1k incentive (this looks to be the norm recently).

I dont mind driving the car out of state (as long as it is not in East coast or Chicago or something ahha) or even flatbed for extra cost if dealer is willing to work something out.

Looking for SEL fwd on White/Plat/Black with Black Interior but very hard to find around my area.. i see alot of SEL 4motion on Silver.. but I really dont want silver especially if I am dropping 40k plus on a car haha


----------



## Itgb (Jul 18, 2008)

johnxkrn said:


> Can you please share that dealer info as well? I am located in Southern Cali (City of Ontario to be exact) but none of dealers wants me to put in a order for some reason and if they are willing to put in a order they won't even budget any discount at all telling me about popularity of SEL..
> 
> Just like you, I just want to be promised a dealer discount when ordering plus add on the incentives when the vehicle arrives. Looking for $3k~ dealer discount with about $1k incentive (this looks to be the norm recently).


I've also asked around in SoCal about ordering as I can't find what I want on dealer lots. It's the same story, no discount on ordered cars, but I'll give you $3-5k off one on the lot. :screwy:

If you're really set on ordering, some dealers will honor partner program pricing which is at least 5% off.


----------



## TWong1200 (Apr 3, 2002)

johnxkrn said:


> Can you please share that dealer info as well? I am located in Southern Cali (City of Ontario to be exact) but none of dealers wants me to put in a order for some reason and if they are willing to put in a order they won't even budget any discount at all telling me about popularity of SEL..
> 
> Just like you, I just want to be promised a dealer discount when ordering plus add on the incentives when the vehicle arrives. Looking for $3k~ dealer discount with about $1k incentive (this looks to be the norm recently).
> 
> ...


I’ll send you a PM when I get home. I dealt with Ontario VW and the dude was just a cocky asshat. “I’m the only one that has what you want. No markdowns. Here is the price. When do you want to come get it” sorta thing. 

After I told him no thanks.....he continued to call and email me. Don’t deal with them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnxkrn (May 30, 2017)

TWong1200 said:


> I’ll send you a PM when I get home. I dealt with Ontario VW and the dude was just a cocky asshat. “I’m the only one that has what you want. No markdowns. Here is the price. When do you want to come get it” sorta thing.
> 
> After I told him no thanks.....he continued to call and email me. Don’t deal with them.
> 
> ...


I was just there yesterday just to check it out but this "heavy elderly" dude was trying to joke with me and try to push me saying "are you ready to put down $5k deposit if you order?" and I told him yes but he was trying to give me bs again so I just walked off the lot.

Yes please send me the info when you get a chance!


----------



## johnxkrn (May 30, 2017)

Itgb said:


> I've also asked around in SoCal about ordering as I can't find what I want on dealer lots. It's the same story, no discount on ordered cars, but I'll give you $3-5k off one on the lot. :screwy:
> 
> If you're really set on ordering, some dealers will honor partner program pricing which is at least 5% off.


are you referring to the SCAA membership? heard that we can get invoice pricing? do you know if I can push lower under the invoice if I have that invoice pricing?


----------



## DRamrod (Sep 14, 2015)

MSRP: $41,2XX for an 4motion SE w/tech
Memorial Day promo: 8,800 with military discount
Total: 32400 + 925 freight + 599 doc/registration fee. 
Total: 33924 OTD. I’m sales tax ememlt. 

I still think being charged freight is BS; however, after looking at all the dealerships in the DC area, it’s normal.


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

johnxkrn said:


> are you referring to the SCAA membership? heard that we can get invoice pricing? do you know if I can push lower under the invoice if I have that invoice pricing?


SCAA should give you a $500 discount below dealer invoice. Not all models qualify such as a model that you may have to factory order.

And as a side note to some of the comments and to paraphrase "they wont work with me on pricing and discounts" on a factory order. 

Let's think about it logically. Rebates and incentives are available monthly and are subject to change. That means that may be available at a lower/greater or the same rebate or gone completely. 

A factory order at this stage may mean a 2019 model. Do you, as a customer know what the price will be? Because at this time without the order guide the dealer certainly doesn't. Do you know what the rebate may be available in three months? The dealer certainly doesn't know what it may be next month let alone three months from now. 

So what to do? Place your order and in writing agree to a price over/under dealer invoice and any available rebates that are available at date of delivery. If a dealer won't agree to those terms, work with one that will. Alternatively as a customer if you can't agree to those terms, it may be time to wait for something to turn up and work with an in-stock model.


----------



## Itgb (Jul 18, 2008)

johnxkrn said:


> are you referring to the SCAA membership? heard that we can get invoice pricing? do you know if I can push lower under the invoice if I have that invoice pricing?


Yes, the SCCA membership is the easiest route with the partner program. You have 2 options when using it:


No haggle, invoice price - $500
Use it as a $500 discount in addition to negotiated price


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

DRamrod said:


> MSRP: $41,2XX for an 4motion SE w/tech
> Memorial Day promo: 8,800 with military discount
> Total: 32400 + 925 freight + 599 doc/registration fee.
> Total: 33924 OTD. I’m sales tax ememlt.
> ...


Freight is part of the MSRP, we all pay it. Some dealers to show crazy low prices leave it out but then in the fine print say it will be added back in. 34K OTD seems crazy good to me!


----------



## johnxkrn (May 30, 2017)

OZ.IN.USA said:


> SCAA should give you a $500 discount below dealer invoice. Not all models qualify such as a model that you may have to factory order.
> 
> And as a side note to some of the comments and to paraphrase "they wont work with me on pricing and discounts" on a factory order.
> 
> ...


That is what exactly I am trying to do.

But dealers that I have talked to don't even want to put a writing to agree on dealer discount alone. I've asked to put incentives/rebates if available when the car arrives. 
My only concern is that at this pace, if dealers are not getting more 2018 SEL(was told by Bob Baker VW at San Diego), I am pretty much stuck other non SEL models for now until 2019 models arrives, and pretty sure dealers won't also budge on 2019 for awhile. 

Wish I picked it up few months earlier when the availability was much better


----------



## Itgb (Jul 18, 2008)

johnxkrn said:


> Wish I picked it up few months earlier when the availability was much better


Are you checking the vw.com inventory page? It's pretty good with showing not only what is on dealer lots, but what is in transit. If you find something you like that is in transit, check the little star in the corner, go to the "MORE" tab, and then favorites, and it will show you exactly which dealer it is going to. You can also change the zip code to move around the search area if you're willing to go up to OC or LA.

Good luck.


----------



## maktoledo7 (Jun 12, 2018)

*Is this a good deal so far?*

Is this a good deal so far? Waiting for an email with the price out the door.
But it is an SEL fwd. MSRP is 43,725. He emailed me an offer of 39,300. I haven't even negotiated yet or said I have the SCCA discount.
What should my next step be?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

maktoledo7 said:


> Is this a good deal so far? Waiting for an email with the price out the door.
> But it is an SEL fwd. MSRP is 43,725. He emailed me an offer of 39,300. I haven't even negotiated yet or said I have the SCCA discount.
> What should my next step be?


So 39300 + TTL correct? Seems like a reasonable deal to me. Can't hurt to counter, how about 39 OTD?


----------



## maktoledo7 (Jun 12, 2018)

Correct. that price is without ttl


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

maktoledo7 said:


> Is this a good deal so far? Waiting for an email with the price out the door.
> But it is an SEL fwd. MSRP is 43,725. He emailed me an offer of 39,300. I haven't even negotiated yet or said I have the SCCA discount.
> What should my next step be?


Scca will take off another $500 off best negotiated price.


Sent from my mobile office.


----------



## pheenomz4774 (Jun 14, 2018)

*Finding an Atlas R-line*

I am having a hard time actually finding the Atlas I want. I was looking for an R-line SE w/Technology with the biege interior (prefer exterior colors white or blue) and no dealership around me (Orlando) area seems to have one. I used the vw.com inventory page and there are a bunch in a nearby city (Tampa) but there is no way to find out what dealership it's going to for me to contact them. Should I just go to my local dealership and ask them to find one for me and then try and make a deal that way? 

Any feedback is appreciated!


----------



## ChimneyJim (Jul 25, 2012)

Seems like a rare bird. One in San Antonio. You wouldn’t be the first to fly to Texas to by a car. 

https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/738854938/overview?aff=share_other


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryangiggs (Jun 15, 2018)

*First VW*

Long time lurker, first time poster. Really hard to find the model I wanted (DC/MD/VA area) as Atlases in general are hard to find at the moment. Dealer said it should get in first week of July, fingers crossed...

Curious to see what everyone thinks of this deal I just signed the papers for:

$43,010 MSRP
SE w/ Tech 4MOTION - Grey/Black
R-Line
Trailer hitch 
Monster mats, trunk liner
5 year Servicing Plan

$37,871 +TTL
$42,365 OTD

I guess I got a good price, but I feel like others here have gotten a better deal when it first came out. All things considered with the market and limited supply of these vehicles, I personally think it is fair. Not great, not bad.

What's also crazy is that at another dealer, they had 2 CPO Atlases with 10k+ miles. SEL sold for $41,000 and SE w/ Tech asking for $39,000. They did not budge on the price for SE w/ Tech either which is why I went with the new for pretty much cheaper...supply/demand at work


----------



## Itgb (Jul 18, 2008)

pheenomz4774 said:


> I am having a hard time actually finding the Atlas I want. I was looking for an R-line SE w/Technology with the biege interior (prefer exterior colors white or blue) and no dealership around me (Orlando) area seems to have one. I used the vw.com inventory page and there are a bunch in a nearby city (Tampa) but there is no way to find out what dealership it's going to for me to contact them. Should I just go to my local dealership and ask them to find one for me and then try and make a deal that way?
> 
> Any feedback is appreciated!


I posted this earlier... If you find something you like that is in transit, check the little star in the corner, go to the "MORE" tab, and then favorites, and it will show you exactly which dealer it is going to. You’re best chance for a deal is with the dealer that has the one you want.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Ryangiggs said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster. Really hard to find the model I wanted (DC/MD/VA area) as Atlases in general are hard to find at the moment. Dealer said it should get in first week of July, fingers crossed...
> 
> Curious to see what everyone thinks of this deal I just signed the papers for:
> 
> ...


How much is the warranty/service thing? 4Motion?


----------



## Ryangiggs (Jun 15, 2018)

*5 Year servicing plan*

So when they bring you in to financing, they try to sell you different servicing and warranty add-ons outside of the normal "wear and tear" items of the 6 year/72,000 bumper to bumper. These things can be packaged and added to the monthly payment. 

The only one that made sense for me was the "servicing plan" for the first 5 years of the vehicle which was about $1300 but negotiated down to about $1100 (I think the price is the same if you have 4motion or not but I got the 4MOTION):
- oil changes
- 40k service which in my opinion made it worth it - https://www.vcarshops.com/vw-maintenance
- filter and fluid changes
- maintenance checks etc
- more info - https://www.vwserviceandparts.com/volkswagen-maintenance-plans/vw-service-details/ 

Since you have to do maintenance anyway it made sense to get this bc if you had just paid for outright when you needed it, youd end up paying like 30-40% more for it than if you had got this servicing package and added it to your monthly pmt.

So basically, for the first 5 years I shouldnt have to pay for any oil changes or fluids for the car.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Here is the maintenance outline in your manual - didn't include all the cursory checks b/c IMHO, they aren't that critical or necessary to keep your warranty in play.

every 10K	oil/filter change
every 2 years	cabin filter, air filter
every 3 years (then every 2 years)	brake fluid, sunroof track grease (depending on type), 4Motion clutch fluid
every 60K	spark plugs
every 80K	tranny fluid

They aren't losing money at $1300. I get why folks get them but I prefer to pay as I go. The reason I was asking is to evaluate the bare price of the vehicle, hard to compare against others if you start throwing in dealer add-ons, F&I crap, etc.


----------



## pheenomz4774 (Jun 14, 2018)

Itgb said:


> I posted this earlier... If you find something you like that is in transit, check the little star in the corner, go to the "MORE" tab, and then favorites, and it will show you exactly which dealer it is going to. You’re best chance for a deal is with the dealer that has the one you want.


Thanks I used this feature and now have a dealership trying to locate one and get me a good price. I'll post updates if we can settle on a deal!


----------



## DerekBlain (Nov 20, 2000)

*Dealer Price at MSRP - Take it?*

Hello - my So Cal dealer just rec'd the Atlas ordered a few months back per my specs (with no obligation to buy). It's a Black SEL Premium w/AWD, Golden Oak Leather bench seats, w/factory tow pkg, and black 20" rims. 

MSRP is $49.8k and when I asked what pricing would be he said 'sticker'. I read in this thread about people getting a few K off sticker. I've bought 3 cars from this dealership (same salesperson) over the years and take all my VW's there for service. Based on what we're hearing regarding production delays and supply shortage does the 'at MSRP' price seem about right? 

Thanks!

ps. took my 2009 CC to CarMax yesterday for a trade in value...Egads the residual was crap!


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

DerekBlain said:


> Hello - my So Cal dealer just rec'd the Atlas ordered a few months back per my specs (with no obligation to buy). It's a Black SEL Premium w/AWD, Golden Oak Leather bench seats, w/factory tow pkg, and black 20" rims.
> 
> MSRP is $49.8k and when I asked what pricing would be he said 'sticker'. I read in this thread about people getting a few K off sticker. I've bought 3 cars from this dealership (same salesperson) over the years and take all my VW's there for service. Based on what we're hearing regarding production delays and supply shortage does the 'at MSRP' price seem about right?
> 
> ...


In any free market, things are worth what folks will pay for them. If that is MSRP, then yes, that is a fair price and is common with rare/hard-to-find/limited run vehicles. If you think you can get this same thing for less, it's not. How bad do you want it? They know it's rare and that you want it (that's why the ordered it right?) so starting at MSRP seems reasonable. You can always offer less or not buy it. Why not sell your CC on your own and not take the big hit you take on a trade? It's not hard to sell a car.


----------



## johnxkrn (May 30, 2017)

DerekBlain said:


> Hello - my So Cal dealer just rec'd the Atlas ordered a few months back per my specs (with no obligation to buy). It's a Black SEL Premium w/AWD, Golden Oak Leather bench seats, w/factory tow pkg, and black 20" rims.
> 
> MSRP is $49.8k and when I asked what pricing would be he said 'sticker'. I read in this thread about people getting a few K off sticker. I've bought 3 cars from this dealership (same salesperson) over the years and take all my VW's there for service. Based on what we're hearing regarding production delays and supply shortage does the 'at MSRP' price seem about right?
> 
> ...


Do you have SCCA? Heard that will net you $500 under invoice. I am wondering if you can apply now and use it right away?

I am working on ordering an SEL white/black with a socal dealer and dealer said he would do $500 under invoice. Don't think the car is rare as yours but I would never pay MSRP for a car..


----------



## tntbrd (Apr 2, 2018)

DerekBlain said:


> Hello - my So Cal dealer just rec'd the Atlas ordered a few months back per my specs (with no obligation to buy). It's a Black SEL Premium w/AWD, Golden Oak Leather bench seats, w/factory tow pkg, and black 20" rims.
> 
> MSRP is $49.8k and when I asked what pricing would be he said 'sticker'. I read in this thread about people getting a few K off sticker. I've bought 3 cars from this dealership (same salesperson) over the years and take all my VW's there for service. Based on what we're hearing regarding production delays and supply shortage does the 'at MSRP' price seem about right?
> 
> ...





I was willing to travel to get my car, so I worked dealers against dealers as far as six hours from where I live. I got a quote for $4,000 below MSRP and then got a more local dealer to match it. Then I ordered what I wanted. If you want that specific car and you want it now then I guess you pay the premium, if not then work a deal and wait.


----------



## DerekBlain (Nov 20, 2000)

johnxkrn said:


> Do you have SCCA? Heard that will net you $500 under invoice. I am wondering if you can apply now and use it right away?
> 
> I am working on ordering an SEL white/black with a socal dealer and dealer said he would do $500 under invoice. Don't think the car is rare as yours but I would never pay MSRP for a car..



I don't have SCCA but I see where for $95/yr I can sign up today. The site does reference the $500 under invoice as part of the VW Partner program. I've reached out to my dealer to ask if my dealership participates in the program. Reply was yes, but not for ATLAS SEL Premiums and one of the GOLF models. 

At this point, I've responded that with this being the 4th auto I would have purchased at this dealership I'm looking for better than sticker. We'll see how that goes. I think I've arrived at the point where I'm willing to walk. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## DerekBlain (Nov 20, 2000)

DerekBlain said:


> I don't have SCCA but I see where for $95/yr I can sign up today. The site does reference the $500 under invoice as part of the VW Partner program. I've reached out to my dealer to ask if my dealership participates in the program. Reply was yes, but not for ATLAS SEL Premiums and one of the GOLF models.
> 
> At this point, I've responded that with this being the 4th auto I would have purchased at this dealership I'm looking for better than sticker. We'll see how that goes. I think I've arrived at the point where I'm willing to walk. Thanks for the comments.


Deal is done! Went back and forth via text all day and we ultimately settled on $500 over invoice which i'm fine with. I just didn't want to have to post on this thread that I paid sticker haha. It's a small win but i'll take it. 

Picking it up tomorrow and taking advantage of the 1.9% finance rate. Super stoked.


----------



## Brandonossman (Jun 17, 2018)

SE w/ Tech 4 motion
R-line package
Out the door for $40,888


----------



## Burningmustard1 (Dec 7, 2017)

Brandonossman said:


> SE w/ Tech 4 motion
> R-line package
> Out the door for $40,888


Seems like a good deal. May I ask what the price was before TTL. Dealer fees, etc? Also, what part of the country. Thanks!


----------



## acoz (Apr 9, 2018)

Burningmustard1 said:


> Seems like a good deal. May I ask what the price was before TTL. Dealer fees, etc? Also, what part of the country. Thanks!


I am not the poster above you but I have the same model - White Atlas SE w/ Tech 4motion and R-Line. My sale price was 37,900 before ttl/fees. OTD price about 42k in Chicago. (Brutal taxes :banghead


----------



## hemorox (Jun 28, 2018)

acoz said:


> I am not the poster above you but I have the same model - White Atlas SE w/ Tech 4motion and R-Line. My sale price was 37,900 before ttl/fees. OTD price about 42k in Chicago. (Brutal taxes :banghead


Do you mind sharing which dealer you bought from? Thanks!


----------



## acoz (Apr 9, 2018)

My bad! I bought from VW of Orland Park at the end of March.


----------



## tbgti (Oct 23, 2017)

Found one and picked it up today!

Platinum Grey Metallic V6 SEL FWD for $39,000 + TTL. For some reason this one didn’t have the “usual” extras like 1st aid kit, Mojo mats, etc; all fine by me!

SEL was trim of choice because of panoramic roof (wife) and 2” hitch (me). 

I was happy to find a FWD vs 4Motion as I am a huge believer in winter tires. The FWD is cheaper, gets a tick better in fuel economy, doesn’t have the Haldex maintenance and AWD wont help during a slide or for sudden stopping in inclement weather!

Yeah it has the ugly 18” wheels, but I already have a set of black 20” on order to replace! The platinum grey w/ black wheels is a killer combo in my opinion. 

I’ll post a photo when it has 20” black wheels; it’ll be less embarrassing then!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

tbgti said:


> Found one and picked it up today!
> 
> Platinum Grey Metallic V6 SEL FWD for $39,000.
> 
> ...


39K before TTL/extras?

Wow...not much love for the stock 18s around here...I like them and am not much into the larger black wheel thing currently going especially for a family vehicle. To each their own.


----------



## tbgti (Oct 23, 2017)

KarstGeo said:


> 39K before TTL/extras?
> 
> Wow...not much love for the stock 18s around here...I like them and am not much into the larger black wheel thing currently going especially for a family vehicle. To each their own.


Yes, before Tax/Title/license - just edited my original post to clarify. Bought at Highland VW in Indiana and was really happy with the experience. 

As far as the stock 18” wheels - stylistically I like them, there is just a lot of sidewall, especially with the large wheel well. I prefer the black wheels on the Platinum Grey Metallic only; for all other colors I like the R-Line wheels best. With the dark trim around the wheel arches, the black wheels on grey really pops. Plus, it is my wife’s car and she thinks it looks “mean”!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotationalAth (Jul 3, 2018)

I put a downpayment on an out of state Atlas 2.0T FWD SEL, with OTD price tag of ~43750. Unfortunately there are only 6 cars in the entire country available in the 2.0 SEL trim, so I could not haggle much. It's black peal with two tone Sheatland / black interior, and 18" wheels. I feel like I overpaid. The car I am getting has not even hit the dealership yet, it's coming straight from the factory. 

Hope it's a good car!


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

RotationalAth said:


> I put a downpayment on an out of state Atlas 2.0T FWD SEL, with OTD price tag of ~43750. Unfortunately there are only 6 cars in the entire country available in the 2.0 SEL trim, so I could not haggle much. It's black peal with two tone Sheatland / black interior, and 18" wheels. I feel like I overpaid. The car I am getting has not even hit the dealership yet, it's coming straight from the factory.
> 
> Hope it's a good car!


Yeah, sounds high but supply/demand wins in a free market and at least you are getting exactly what you want.


----------



## RotationalAth (Jul 3, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> Yeah, sounds high but supply/demand wins in a free market and at least you are getting exactly what you want.


Deal fell through. It turned out that the 2.0 that we are getting from out of state is already sold as an order only for a local client and my dealer did not know that. So now I am back on the hunt...


----------



## johnxkrn (May 30, 2017)

tbgti said:


> Found one and picked it up today!
> 
> Platinum Grey Metallic V6 SEL FWD for $39,000 + TTL. For some reason this one didn’t have the “usual” extras like 1st aid kit, Mojo mats, etc; all fine by me!
> 
> ...


Getting a similar deal on almost identical car for $39,800 + TTL but mine will have $650 on add ons like mats and stuff.
Mind sharing what type of 20" you are getting?


----------



## tbgti (Oct 23, 2017)

johnxkrn said:


> Getting a similar deal on almost identical car for $39,800 + TTL but mine will have $650 on add ons like mats and stuff.
> Mind sharing what type of 20" you are getting?


Went with the VW Mejorada wheel for now. Thinking of going Neuspeed (extremely happy with their RSe10 on my GTI) for summers and Mejorada for winters. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnxkrn (May 30, 2017)

Got mine from CAPO VW (SOCAL)

2018 Atlas SEL FWD PLAT GRAY/BLACK INTERIOR
MSRP $42680
DISCOUNT $2900
Sale price $39680
protection package (wife wanted not me) $785
Total before TTL $40465 combine with 1.9% Financing with VW

Not the best price I was hoping for but with supply/demand on SEL FWD on my areas at least for now and other dealers being huge @$$, I decided to take my business to CAPO VW. Best car buying experience. Highly recommended. Curtis/Nick/Steve/Chris all too good.


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

*SE 4 Motion w/ Tech*

Just picked up a Tourmaline Blue SE 4Motion w/ Tech. No trade in. MSRP was $40,250. Knocked it down to $36,500. Really happy with it


----------



## Traversing (Jan 22, 2013)

*Tourmaline Blue SEL R/Line FWD*

Timmons Long Beach
Tourmaline Blue SEL R/Line FWD
MSRP - $44,645
TrueCar Discount - $3,654
Paid - $40,991


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

Should I back out now, or is this a good deal??

Sel awd torm. Blue. USED 12,388mi. Certified pre-owned by VW. They say it adds a year and 12k miles to warranty. So it would either be 6/7 yr 84k on odometer warranty.

Sticker 38,500
Dealer convenience fee 299
Registration 200
Sales tax 2,463.74
Total cash 41,462.74

Down payment 5,000

Final financed 36,462.74


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Hedgehodge said:


> Should I back out now, or is this a good deal??
> 
> Sel awd torm. Blue. USED 12,388mi. Certified pre-owned by VW. They say it adds a year and 12k miles to warranty. So it would either be 6/7 yr 84k on odometer warranty.
> 
> ...


I paid about 44K OTD for the same vehicle with accessories etc. Noway I'm paying 41K for it used. I would think 35K OTD is reasonable.


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

Yeah, same, thanks. 35k then my down payment or 5k for loan of 30k. I hope I get my 500 deposit back, they did say it was refundable since terms weren't solid yet with warranty until tomorrow


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

Got another dealer to give me the usaa discount and said 41500 for an SEL new 4motion vr6. I told other dealer I wanted my 500 back on the used one because another dealer offered me the usaa discount (trucar) and they said I needed to speak to a manager and one would call me.

I got tired of waiting so I called in and asked for a manger and sure enough I got the Curran of Curran VW and he said he would match it. Yay, a lot closer than having to drive an hour.

Already have the VIN and black/black SEL NEW otw this Monday. Should be around 

41500
+299 dealer
+50 reg
+2,635 taxes
-500 military
-5000 down payment
- Connecticut

38,984 OTD (with 5k down)...so around 44k like yours now.

Thanks (crosses fingers)


----------



## shokz (Jul 23, 2018)

tntbrd said:


> I was willing to travel to get my car, so I worked dealers against dealers as far as six hours from where I live. I got a quote for $4,000 below MSRP and then got a more local dealer to match it. Then I ordered what I wanted. If you want that specific car and you want it now then I guess you pay the premium, if not then work a deal and wait.


You wasted the time of every dealership within 6 hours of you, knowing you would never buy from them, just so you could save a few bucks a month on your payment. And THIS is why salesmen drink.


----------



## tntbrd (Apr 2, 2018)

shokz said:


> tntbrd said:
> 
> 
> > I was willing to travel to get my car, so I worked dealers against dealers as far as six hours from where I live. I got a quote for $4,000 below MSRP and then got a more local dealer to match it. Then I ordered what I wanted. If you want that specific car and you want it now then I guess you pay the premium, if not then work a deal and wait.
> ...


I wasted no one’s time told them all what I was doing and gave them all the same chance to make the best deal. I also didn’t save a few bucks a month on a payment. I saved several thousand dollars as I paid cash for the car. If they want to sell the car then they should work harder to do so. Thanks for your input, next time make fewer assumptions and perhaps worry more about how you conduct yourself and less about how I conduct my business. I wasted no ones time with the exception of the local dealership where I test drove two units, looked at several others, and made certain of what trim/options I wanted but I’ve bought several cars there so I think I’m owed that time by now.


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

It's my money and I want it now!!!!! 


On another note. I purchased my black on black SEL today and added the interior warranty/key/dent-ding(not scratch 😞 ) warranty etc for 720 more and the 96month/unlimited miles extended coverage for 2.3k? Extra with GAP(duh--11 extra a month). 

I know I should have probably paid for those outright and put a smaller down payment or such but eh. They offered 75 month loan (weird).

It came to what I posted a few post up plus add-ons. 

Don't forget to have your fun before putting in the kids seats.....3rd row CAN become cramped under certain circumstances 😉


----------



## donpost (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi All,

So we looking to buy a Atlas SEL Premium, Blue or Red, Shetland interior, No captains chairs, silver wheels and to say the least the hunt has not been easy . Not very many in the NE and most come with the black wheels and or captains chairs in the middle row. That said I was quoted the following from a local dealer (process was painless) and just looking to confirm its a decent deal. He gave me the invoice sheet right up front and basically $100 over invoice for the car which states:

MSRP Numbers

$48,740 - Atlas SEL Premium, Blue, Shetland interior, No captains chairs
$100 - Luggage Net
$285 - Rubber Mat Kit
$85 - Roadside Asst. Kit
$235 - 20" Black Wheel Package
$995 - Destination

Total MSRP: 50,440

Total Invoice: $48,319

Then added to invoice:
$100 - Detail/Prep/Fuel 
$200 - Local Marketing Assessment

Total Cost: $48,619

Then subtracted $500 Partner, $500 First Responder, $500 3rd party loan for a final price of:

$47119 + State Stuff (Tax, Reg & License Fee)

Oh and no trade in.

Thoughts?


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

I forgot to get my military discount ugh. They sure didn't miss a beat getting that money back though, charging for mats, etc. def not worth that get these ( https://www.amazon.com/dp/B076P32BL6/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_fDawBbQ9KFGDD) check it bottom few post, looks like they fixed size issues ( Floor liners? https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=8990217 )
Roadside assistance? I guess I can consider myself discounted since I got monster mats and cargo blocks but I learned last GTI, they normally come with every car, no charge. 

Detail prep= bs ( they should always be nice and clean, I got mine with a full tank too, surprised)

Local marketing.... What's that for, sounds bs

Delivery charge= I wasnt charged either, they had it delivered from another nearby dealer, not sure if by truck, I got it with 72 miles

They are squeezing those discounts out of you it seems. I'd at least tell them look, when I sign I'm probably adding GAP, maybe total care (dent ding, key, interior protection 720 bucks) and 96 month /unlimited miles extended warranty ( 2.3k) and want to walk out with that price lol. Dunno, those brought my payment up 30/month

The SEL premium here sticker was 51k-52k (it had silver tires and captains chairs) if that helps you any. 

47 though, I'd say it's not to bad, esp if they take that crap off. I paid like 44 otd then added that much in extras at the end....wish I got premium but eh


----------



## donpost (Jul 12, 2018)

Thanks for the feedback!! 

Yea the car was ordered by the dealer with that stuff and it is what was on the invoice. We would have not ordered it that way. 

What confuses me is you look at KBB or cargurus and the "fair" price goes well below the invoice price. For example the KBB range for that car 46297 to 49376 and the guru's Fair Price range is 44636 to 47638. Given that the invoice price of the 46742 I don't know how KBB and Guru get their values. I wish I knew what was really covered in the "fair" price. For example is that the final price excluding state stuff (lic, reg, sales tax) and include everything else or not... Just looking at what the fair price is and I'd be happy to pay it. So if I'm in the ballpark of what others are paying that's good enough for me.

Thanks again for the help! Car is due in mid August so still have some time to figure it all out..

-Don


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

donpost said:


> Thanks for the feedback!!
> 
> Yea the car was ordered by the dealer with that stuff and it is what was on the invoice. We would have not ordered it that way.
> 
> ...


Invoice, fair, etc.....all meaningless. There are all sorts of things going on that you don't have access to i.e. incentives to the dealer and this is what allows them to sell below "invoice". Their "fair price" is basically the price of the vehicle as you would negotiate before adding in taxes, fees, etc. I always just make a spreadsheet so I understand what makes up the OTD price (because that is what you actually pay) and negotiate the price of the vehicle. Just because some website says XYZ doesn't mean that's what you will get or be able to negotiate it.

Price of the vehicle = MSRP (including freight and any "port added" accessories i.e. mats etc.) - discount (your price for comparison purposes) + dealer fees (good if you can negotiate them out but I have never had much luck...I just make sure that is considered in my discount i.e. we are all good and I say "drop 500 more off and we are good" effectively removing the fee that they will be adding on) + taxes + DMV = OTD.


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

Atlas price was bumped up in 2018 I think I read. Google it and try to find how much SEL premium went up. That could be the difference in gurus vs other. Not sure


----------



## jayin0507 (Apr 5, 2018)

Hedgehodge said:


> Atlas price was bumped up in 2018 I think I read. Google it and try to find how much SEL premium went up. That could be the difference in gurus vs other. Not sure


I bought my Black SEL 4Motion R-Line with Bench seats in April this year for 41,915 out the door. Sticker price I think was 43K. So yeah they did bump up the prices from what I noticed because one of the VW dealers here now has 4 R-Lines.

2 SE/Tech 


Blue MSRP 43,440 with Bench seats
Black MSRP 44,065 with Captain Chairs

2 SEL


White FWD MSRP 45,850 with Side Steps and Captain chairs
Gray 4Motion MSRP 47,140 with Captain Chairs


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

jayin0507 said:


> I bought my Black SEL 4Motion R-Line with Bench seats in April this year for 41,915 out the door. Sticker price I think was 43K.


Whats your VIN? I will pull up your window sticker.

No way a SEL 4motion R-line is/was about 43k


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

shawshank redemption said:


> jayin0507 said:
> 
> 
> > I bought my Black SEL 4Motion R-Line with Bench seats in April this year for 41,915 out the door. Sticker price I think was 43K.
> ...


I'm about to cry if so.... I paid 41500 for SEL 4motion vr6 before taxes etc


----------



## RotationalAth (Jul 3, 2018)

Hope this deal works out this time.

Black exterior, black interior, NEW Atlas 2.0T SEL

Price: 40288
Rebate: Recent Grade: -500
Invoice: 39788
Taxes (Florida): 2417
Doc Fee: 210
*OTD Total price: 42415*

Financing: 60 Months , 1.9% APR.
Down Payment: $3000
Amount Financed: 39415
Monthly Payment: 689.98

What do you guys think?


----------



## RotationalAth (Jul 3, 2018)

RotationalAth said:


> Hope this deal works out this time.
> 
> Black exterior, black interior, NEW Atlas 2.0T SEL
> 
> ...



Little update on the numbers above. I did the SCCA membership and sent the form, and that dropped the final price by $880!

So the new final price is:

Price: 39408
Taxes (Florida): 2378
Government fee: 47
Doc Fee: 210
*OTD Total price: 41543.52*

Financing: 60 Months , 1.9% APR.
Down Payment: $3000
Amount Financed: 38543.52
Monthly Payment: 673.9


----------



## rajgoyal00 (Aug 1, 2018)

Reading all the posts above, I don't think I scored a great deal any more :laugh:

But Its not bad and I am happy with the purchase.

I picked up a SEL V6 (Not 4motion) yesterday


Reflex Silver
Trailer Hitch Extras
Monster Mats
Rear Bumper Applique
Luggage net
Roadside assistance kit
Window tint
Door edge guards

w/1.90 Promotional financing

MSRP: 43080


Selling price after discounts: 40960
Title/Doc Fees: 200
Paid *SC* Sales tax 500
Dealer Inventory Tax 91.55

Out the door 41751.55


Down Payment: 13200

Financed (60 Mos): 28351.55

Monthly Payment: 494.00


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

rajgoyal00 said:


> Reading all the posts above, I don't think I scored a great deal any more :laugh:
> 
> But Its not bad and I am happy with the purchase.
> 
> ...


Someone always gets a better deal, this was fine to you as you bought it so drive away and be happy. Seems reasonable to me/in the range that most folks are getting.


----------



## RotationalAth (Jul 3, 2018)

rajgoyal00 said:


> Reading all the posts above, I don't think I scored a great deal any more :laugh:
> 
> But Its not bad and I am happy with the purchase.
> 
> ...


That Sales tax is awesome though.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

RotationalAth said:


> That Sales tax is awesome though.


Yes, ours in VA is 4.15% so ~$1750. Plus, you pay a personal property tax annually which of course drops over time as the vehicle depreciates...first year? A grand. Holy $hit.


----------



## jayin0507 (Apr 5, 2018)

shawshank redemption said:


> Whats your VIN? I will pull up your window sticker.
> 
> No way a SEL 4motion R-line is/was about 43k



I just found my window sticker and the MSRP on my R-Line was $46K.


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

rajgoyal00 said:


> Reading all the posts above, I don't think I scored a great deal any more :laugh:
> 
> But Its not bad and I am happy with the purchase.
> 
> ...


where would i find these, i dont see them for the atlas yet.

https://parts.vw.com/p/Volkswagen__/Door-Edge-Guards--4-door/63615015/5G4071370.html


----------



## rajgoyal00 (Aug 1, 2018)

Hedgehodge said:


> where would i find these, i dont see them for the atlas yet.
> 
> https://parts.vw.com/p/Volkswagen__/Door-Edge-Guards--4-door/63615015/5G4071370.html


This is a dealer installed accessory. Nothing but a thin clear sticker, can be purchased for $20 on amazon.


----------



## rajgoyal00 (Aug 1, 2018)

RotationalAth said:


> That Sales tax is awesome though.


Yes SC sales tax is awesome. They have a $500 cap no matter the cost of the car.


----------



## HeyNowVW (Aug 6, 2018)

*Beautiful new Atlas*

What's up everyone!

This forum was VERY helpful while shopping for a new Atlas. THANK YOU ALL.

This is what I brought home late last night:

2018 Atlas V6 SEL 
4 Motion 
Tourmaline Blue
20 Inch Mejorada Black Wheels
2nd Row Captains
Window Tint

MSRP $46,450
-$5,201 Dealer Discount
-$500 Partner Discount (My company is a partner of VW)
$40,749 + tax, tag, title

- Matched Carmax trade-in value for my old vehicle 
- Used their lender but I can re-finance
- No other dealer fees

A tip that helped in my negotiation: I was looking at the build dates in the photos (door jam) and noticed the one I purchased was built several months before most of the others. My thinking was this car has been sitting on the lot longer and they'd be open to negotiating.


----------



## RotationalAth (Jul 3, 2018)

HeyNowVW said:


> What's up everyone!
> 
> This forum was VERY helpful while shopping for a new Atlas. THANK YOU ALL.
> 
> ...


Beautiful car. I thought it was black from the pictures. Congratulations!


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

RotationalAth said:


> Beautiful car. I thought it was black from the pictures.


That is a very good deal.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

SEL Premium with the monster mats and road side assistance and 7 miles on the clock.

$50,360 MSRP ($47,360 w/discount)
$995 tax 
$495 doc fee, registration, and tag

$3k discount off the MSRP
$500 friends and family

And the most important thing of all was the highest trade value for our 2018 SEL Premium Tiguan (in comparison with other dealers around the area). We were still upside down but it was a number we were comfortable with on tackling. I knew were were going to be upside down on our loan since we didn't put any money down when we purchased the Tiguan last September.


----------



## HeyNowVW (Aug 6, 2018)

RotationalAth said:


> Beautiful car. I thought it was black from the pictures. Congratulations!


Thank you! 

I was on the fence regarding blue but feel in love when I saw it in person.

Now time to upgrade it, lol


----------



## HeyNowVW (Aug 6, 2018)

TablaRasa said:


> SEL Premium with the monster mats and road side assistance and 7 miles on the clock.
> 
> $50,360 MSRP ($47,360 w/discount)
> $995 tax
> ...


Beautiful car & great deal! 

I see the NJ inspection sticker - love those new car stickers all year long !!


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

HeyNowVW said:


> Beautiful car & great deal!
> 
> I see the NJ inspection sticker - love those new car stickers all year long !!


Thank you! I'll tell the wifey hehe. Me too! I love the new car stickers. I forgot to add the trailer hitch extras and they included the ball as well! 2 free oil changes and 1 tire rotation and free upholstery clean up if interior gets stain which is good with the twins hehe


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

TablaRasa said:


> Thank you! I'll tell the wifey hehe. Me too! I love the new car stickers. I forgot to add the trailer hitch extras and they included the ball as well! 2 free oil changes and 1 tire rotation and free upholstery clean up if interior gets stain which is good with the twins hehe



The trailer hitch extras are standard on the SEL and SEL Premium


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

shawshank redemption said:


> The trailer hitch extras are standard on the SEL and SEL Premium


No actually, there is a charge for those $325 . It is part of the Packages/Options line


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

TablaRasa said:


> No actually, there is a charge for those $325 . It is part of the Packages/Options line


Interesting. Ive seen plenty with the ball and mount and not being charged for.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

shawshank redemption said:


> Interesting. Ive seen plenty with the ball and mount and not being charged for.


Oh ok, I thought that is something they have to list out in the sticker. Like the Monster mats, trunk liner and blocks, roadside assistance kit, first aid kit etc. 

So I misspoke on the pricing of the car. MSRP was 48740 then $995 (trailer hitch, monster mats, trunk liner, and Cargoblocks) for the packages/options. Total price was 50,360. This includes the $925 destination charge. The 3K was off the $50,360. 

We saved on Tax though since they only tax the difference between the trade in and the cost of the car. Basically we were taxed only on the $14,000 difference instead of being taxed the 47360. Tax was about $925 compared to $3137. That also goes for NJ Luxury tax, it was only on the difference. came out to be about $24 dollars.


----------



## RotationalAth (Jul 3, 2018)

RotationalAth said:


> Little update on the numbers above. I did the SCCA membership and sent the form, and that dropped the final price by $880!
> 
> So the new final price is:
> 
> ...


Car is here delivered literally the next day after finalizing the deal from Michigan to Florida! Only 2.0T SEL I could find in the entire continental USA (with second row bench seat, didn't want captain chairs) without ordering and waiting for 3-4 months. I would have preferred the Grey metallic, but after seeing the Deep Pearl black, I love it. 

*Estimated range on a full tank : 450miles!*


----------



## sillyowl (Aug 9, 2018)

Atlas SEL/4motion - California - Orange County 

White - beige interior










MSRP - $44,485.00
Sale price - $40,462.23
Tax and fees - $3787.77
Total out the door - $44,250



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sillyowl (Aug 9, 2018)

ATLAS SEL - 4Motion 
Exterior - white 
Interior - Shetland / beige 

Accessories - monster mats / CarGO blocks 

MSRP - 44,485.00
Sale Price - 40,462.23
Tax/title - 3787.77
Out the door - 44,250


Location - California - Orange County










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

sillyowl said:


> ATLAS SEL - 4Motion
> Exterior - white
> Interior - Shetland / beige
> 
> ...


SE? SEL comes with those wheels?


----------



## sillyowl (Aug 9, 2018)

bajan01 said:


> SE? SEL comes with those wheels?


It’s the SEL with 18” not SEL premium. I believe only the SEL premium / R line come with the 20” . Also moonroof is only available on SEL and above.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

sillyowl said:


> It’s the SEL with 18” not SEL premium. I believe only the SEL premium / R line come with the 20” . Also moonroof is only available on SEL and above.


Gotcha...


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

sillyowl said:


> It’s the SEL with 18” not SEL premium. I believe only the SEL premium / R line come with the 20” . Also moonroof is only available on SEL and above.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup, you are correct


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

SEL-P comes stock with 20s specific to the premium. The R-Line package (all trims) comes with the R-Line 20s. All trims can add the black 20s.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

KarstGeo said:


> SEL-P comes stock with 20s specific to the premium. The R-Line package (all trims) comes with the R-Line 20s. All trims can add the black 20s.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


ahh I didn't know that all trims can add that. I tried building one (SE tech fwd) in VW.com and the only available 20s are the Trentons. The black Mejorada's are not available


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

TablaRasa said:


> ahh I didn't know that all trims can add that. I tried building one (SE tech fwd) in VW.com and the only available 20s are the Trentons. The black Mejorada's are not available


18" prisma wheels standard on all trims except sel-p 
As stated, sel-p gets 20" silver mejoradas standard

Black 20" mejoradas are optional on sel (non r line) and sel-p only

r-line pkg (opt on se-tech and sel only because of bumpers and parking assistant) gets 20" trentons (also available as an accessory now on non r-line)


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

TablaRasa said:


> We were still upside down but it was a number we were comfortable with on tackling. I knew were were going to be upside down on our loan since we didn't put any money down when we purchased the Tiguan last September.


The American Dream! No but really congrats on the upgrade


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

ice4life said:


> 18" prisma wheels standard on all trims except sel-p
> As stated, sel-p gets 20" silver mejoradas standard
> 
> Black 20" mejoradas are optional on sel (non r line) and sel-p only
> ...


Thanks for the clarification. My cousin is looking at a SE tech FWD out in LA and would share this info.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

ice4life said:


> The American Dream! No but really congrats on the upgrade


haha! it is definitely. But then again, the price difference of SEL-P TIg and SEL-P Atlas is huge so, the 2k under after the trade in we thought was not too bad.

Thank you. Loving it so far. What size tablets did you get? I was hoping your set was not sold yet haha!


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

TablaRasa said:


> Thanks for the clarification. My cousin is looking at a SE tech FWD out in LA and would share this info.


Cool so basically it comes with prismas and he can add the trentons as accessory wheels. Just remember he would need new tires because 18" to 20" A few people on here have done the trenton non r-line swap and it looks great imo. See here:

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...-Trenton&p=112425287&viewfull=1#post112425287


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

TablaRasa said:


> What size tablets did you get? I was hoping your set was not sold yet haha!



I used 2 samsung galaxy tab tablets. They were the mid grade 8" samsung android tablets and cost about $300 each.


Watch this at 1:40 https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=111&v=UxoxNU09yDM


I pioneered this last year when no one had a facking clue what it did or why it did it. I knew there had to be a reason there was a WLAN network and i figured it out. Read this forum thread too for more info- And I am here to help you set it up if need be. I was very passionate about getting it to work and was really into it.

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...hare-App&p=108714233&viewfull=1#post108714233



Btw, it is only available on the sel-p since the WLAN network is only accessible in the discover media nav unit and was designed specifically for this function. Also, it is finnicky, as you have to extract the app (it is illegal to download in the us because of file share laws) and you have to make sure the app is open on the tablets before starting the car or the info system will not recognize the WLAN loop and will not show you the media share app on the main headunit.

The coolest part is that you can hook up a phone to the hotspot, use the tablet to look up an address via audi like google maps, then send it via WLAN to the main headunit. Loved that feature and it would be very cool for ubering!


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

ice4life said:


> I used 2 samsung galaxy tab tablets. They were the mid grade 8" samsung android tablets and cost about $300 each.
> 
> 
> Watch this at 1:40 https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=111&v=UxoxNU09yDM
> ...


OH this is cool! Thanks for the hardwork as I really would be using this. Will definitely touch base with you when the time comes. Is there a size limit of the tablet with the holder?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

TablaRasa said:


> OH this is cool! Thanks for the hardwork as I really would be using this. Will definitely touch base with you when the time comes. Is there a size limit of the tablet with the holder?


I want to say they hold up to 10" and mine were 8" with a little give. I do not know how to extract the ios app though- so right now it is android only. But if you watch that youtube video closely you can see there is a "t-mobile" hotspot setup in the car which makes me think they are working on a way to get wifi in the car that is not linked to your phone, and that they are going to release the app so you can use it on the nicer ipads (like in the video)


Honestly though, I think they spent a lot of time and money to create media share as a RSE alternative, and then at the 11th hour, VWofA said that due to file sharing laws they could not introduce it- that is why there is barely any info on it in the infotainment manual, and why it is blocked in the app store. Typical VWofA


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

ice4life said:


> I want to say they hold up to 10" and mine were 8" with a little give. I do not know how to extract the ios app though- so right now it is android only. But if you watch that youtube video closely you can see there is a "t-mobile" hotspot setup in the car which makes me think they are working on a way to get wifi in the car that is not linked to your phone, and that they are going to release the app so you can use it on the nicer ipads (like in the video)
> 
> 
> Honestly though, I think they spent a lot of time and money to create media share as a RSE alternative, and then at the 11th hour, VWofA said that due to file sharing laws they could not introduce it- that is why there is barely any info on it in the infotainment manual, and why it is blocked in the app store. Typical VWofA


No worries on the OS, I don't drink Apple juice. I like my desserts


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

TablaRasa said:


> No worries on the OS, I don't drink Apple juice. I like my desserts


Finally a human who gets it. Been running Pie for a while now and am very pleased with it.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

ice4life said:


> Finally a human who gets it. Been running Pie for a while now and am very pleased with it.


haha! nice! I'll wait for the update to come through


----------



## Jasondelane (Aug 12, 2018)

Live in Florence SC, Atlas bought from Winston Salem NC. 

Platinum Gray SE W/ Tech Certifed Pre-Owned at 22,000 miles. 

Paid 32,500

Dealer fees and taxes brought total to $33,500


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Jasondelane said:


> Live in Florence SC, Atlas bought from Winston Salem NC.
> 
> Platinum Gray SE W/ Tech Certifed Pre-Owned at 22,000 miles.
> 
> ...


 you paid $25 in dealer fees only? Man that is the lowest I've seen!


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

TablaRasa said:


> you paid $25 in dealer fees only? Man that is the lowest I've seen!


Where did you hey $25 from? 33.5K-32.5K=1K

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

KarstGeo said:


> TablaRasa said:
> 
> 
> > you paid $25 in dealer fees only? Man that is the lowest I've seen!
> ...


 it said taxes and fees. Taxes is 3% in NC (unless I'm mistaken) which is $975. So the remaining is the fees=$25


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

TablaRasa said:


> it said taxes and fees. Taxes is 3% in NC (unless I'm mistaken) which is $975. So the remaining is the fees=$25


He lives in SC...so he would pay SC tax not NC


----------



## Jasondelane (Aug 12, 2018)

*DesertFox* said:


> He lives in SC...so he would pay SC tax not NC


This would be correct. $600 for tax, tag, registration, $400 or so for dealer fees.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Jasondelane said:


> *DesertFox* said:
> 
> 
> > He lives in SC...so he would pay SC tax not NC
> ...


Man, I' want to live in SC. That is cheap taxes and registration!


----------



## Jasondelane (Aug 12, 2018)

TablaRasa said:


> Man, I' want to live in SC. That is cheap taxes and registration!


It's not worth it. Roads are terrible, taxes are wasted.


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

Jasondelane said:


> It's not worth it. Roads are terrible, taxes are wasted.


Dont you also pay yearly property tax on the cars?


----------



## PharmDoc (Aug 15, 2018)

*SEL premium*

Hello all!
New member and proud new owner of an SEL premium in White 
Purchased Chicago area
Invoice 51,235 with second row captains chairs 
Added rear tailgate chrome plate
Running boards

Purchase price of $47,000 including all dealer fees, docs fees, delivery etc.

Happy with the price but wanted some feedback on the deal

Thanks everyone!


----------



## sillyowl (Aug 9, 2018)

PharmDoc said:


> Hello all!
> New member and proud new owner of an SEL premium in White
> Purchased Chicago area
> Invoice 51,235 with second row captains chairs
> ...


How much after tax?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PharmDoc (Aug 15, 2018)

$50,342

Only problem is even with a great credit score VW has me at 4.9%

Hope to pay off in 18 months though


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

PharmDoc said:


> $50,342
> 
> Only problem is even with a great credit score VW has me at 4.9%
> 
> Hope to pay off in 18 months though


Yeah, got 4.9...strange...800+ score and coudl have jsut gone with credit union at ~2.5 but decided to do it b/c it netted me the best OTD price and it will be paid in a few months so not a big deal. The first time I ever financed at a dealer in my life.


----------



## sillyowl (Aug 9, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> Yeah, got 4.9...strange...800+ score and coudl have jsut gone with credit union at ~2.5 but decided to do it b/c it netted me the best OTD price and it will be paid in a few months so not a big deal. The first time I ever financed at a dealer in my life.


Had similar experience. Negotiated price first, then I said financing at 1.9% As advertised (as my score was 850). Dealer said he can’t give me 1.9% at the negotiated price. I almost walked out and dealer called me back and said he was able to workout using some other discount. I bought at the end of the month so I’m guessing the dealer must be desperate so it probably worked in my favor.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

sillyowl said:


> Had similar experience. Negotiated price first, then I said financing at 1.9% As advertised (as my score was 850). Dealer said he can’t give me 1.9% at the negotiated price. I almost walked out and dealer called me back and said he was able to workout using some other discount. I bought at the end of the month so I’m guessing the dealer must be desperate so it probably worked in my favor.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is where I was, at the end of the day the lowest OTD price is what I am negotiating and if I have to take a higher rate to get it so be it b/c my plan was to have it paid in a few months. I just worked that extra interest into my calc and it was still the best way to go...now if I decided to keep the loan I would have re-financed b/c that rate is terrible vs. my credit union.


----------



## Eye Candy White (Nov 9, 2006)

Cincinnati, OH - Joseph VW

2018 Atlas SE w/Tech + R-Line (V6+4-Motion)
Pure White + Black Interior
2nd Row Bench
Tow Package
Monster Mats
First Aid Kit

$39,500 for the car (stickered just above $43K) + taxes (7% for me) and fees = $42,615 OTD

This included the following discounts:
-$3,000 dealer incentive
-$500 SCCA VW Partner Program (best $80 I've ever spent)

And, I received the 1.9% financing for 60 months.

Pretty happy with the deal. This was closed on 7/31/18 before the month turned over, and seems like discounts are lessening and rates are increasing, so was happy to get it done in July.

Since, the car has gotten paint protection film applied to the front end + mirrors + above windshield + below hatch, and I've added Weather Tech mats throughout, so have a set of Monster Mats for sale (the Weather Tech's just fit with our messy family lifestyle better than Monster Mats (couldn't get the car without them, basically - already included from port).

Liking the car so far.


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

Eye Candy White said:


> Cincinnati, OH - Joseph VW
> 
> 2018 Atlas SE w/Tech + R-Line
> Pure White + Black Interior
> ...



2.0t or vr6luv, 4motion? Nice


----------



## Eye Candy White (Nov 9, 2006)

Oops! Missed that key detail! Thx.

Updated to reflect drivetrain - it's V6+4-Motion.


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

Eye Candy White said:


> Oops! Missed that key detail! Thx.
> 
> Updated to reflect drivetrain - it's V6+4-Motion.


Nice. Now floor it until the pedal clicks and fall in love


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Eye Candy White said:


> Cincinnati, OH - Joseph VW
> 
> 2018 Atlas SE w/Tech + R-Line (V6+4-Motion)
> Pure White + Black Interior
> ...


You had to pay into the vw partnership? I emailed vwoa customer service about the friends and family and they provided me with the certificate


----------



## Eye Candy White (Nov 9, 2006)

Hedgehodge said:


> Nice. Now floor it until the pedal clicks and fall in love


Will do. Coming from only ever owning NA 4's and Turbo 4's, I definitely am enjoying the noises that the VR6 makes.
I've also never owned a car where I can put my foot into it and watch the tank average MPG's fall at the same time. Interesting. Haha.


----------



## RotationalAth (Jul 3, 2018)

I appologize ahead of time if it is against the rules here to link to a dealership page or something, but please someone tell me that this is a price mistake, or there is a big catch on 2.0 SEL!!! It can't be 34k!!! Makes me regret buying my car just two weeks ago for 6k more....

https://www.lindsayvolkswagen.com/inventory/new-2018-volkswagen-atlas-sel-fwd-4d-sport-utility-1v2ep2ca2jc591741


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

RotationalAth said:


> I appologize ahead of time if it is against the rules here to link to a dealership page or something, but please someone tell me that this is a price mistake, or there is a big catch on 2.0 SEL!!! It can't be 34k!!! Makes me regret buying my car just two weeks ago for 6k more....
> 
> https://www.lindsayvolkswagen.com/inventory/new-2018-volkswagen-atlas-sel-fwd-4d-sport-utility-1v2ep2ca2jc591741


That definitely is a low price! Probably a dealer demo? I tried doing the TrueCar price for this dealer and this particular car didn't come up on their list. Usually, TrueCar breaks it down for you but it is not showing up as one of their car.


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

RotationalAth said:


> I appologize ahead of time if it is against the rules here to link to a dealership page or something, but please someone tell me that this is a price mistake, or there is a big catch on 2.0 SEL!!! It can't be 34k!!! Makes me regret buying my car just two weeks ago for 6k more....
> 
> https://www.lindsayvolkswagen.com/i...as-sel-fwd-4d-sport-utility-1v2ep2ca2jc591741


DC Area dealers are plus destination and plus 700 processing fee. Still less than you paid. Fine print also says price may include loyalty or conquest. 

There have been plenty of people in the GTI prices paid thread that say DC area dealers honor their price and plenty of people that say they get jerked around

Did you get 4motion or FWD?


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

RotationalAth said:


> I appologize ahead of time if it is against the rules here to link to a dealership page or something, but please someone tell me that this is a price mistake, or there is a big catch on 2.0 SEL!!! It can't be 34k!!! Makes me regret buying my car just two weeks ago for 6k more....
> 
> https://www.lindsayvolkswagen.com/inventory/new-2018-volkswagen-atlas-sel-fwd-4d-sport-utility-1v2ep2ca2jc591741



Great price but.... here is their disclaimer at the bottom of that page. It's only a couple of lines long!

Just the destination charge ($925 that is not disclosed) and the _processing fee_ is over $1,600

Disclaimer:

*New vehicle pricing includes dealer discounts and may not be combined with special financing and or lease offers. Tax, Title, Tags, destination (transportation), and $699 processing fee not included in vehicle prices shown and must be paid by the purchaser. * Additional conditional offers may be available to save you even more. *Some models even may have required “Conquest” or “Loyalty” incentives to qualify for. All prices, specifications, and availability are subject to change without notice. *Offers generally require financing or leasing and are therefore subject to credit approval. *A $300 transfer fee will be charged to cover the cost of dealer transfers. * While great effort is made to ensure the accuracy of the information on this site, errors do occur so please verify information with a customer service rep. This is easily done by calling us at 844-230-4217 or by visiting us at the dealership.

**With approved credit. Terms may vary. Monthly payments are only estimates derived from the vehicle price with a 72 month term, 4.9% interest and 20% down payment.


----------



## RotationalAth (Jul 3, 2018)

Thanks for the info everyone.



shawshank redemption said:


> DC Area dealers are plus destination and plus 700 processing fee. Still less than you paid. Fine print also says price may include loyalty or conquest.
> 
> There have been plenty of people in the GTI prices paid thread that say DC area dealers honor their price and plenty of people that say they get jerked around
> 
> Did you get 4motion or FWD?


I got a 2.0T SEL, and they all come in FWD. 

Here is what I paid exactly:

Price: 39408
Taxes (Florida): 2378
Government fee: 47
Doc Fee: 210
OTD Total price: 41543.52

Financing: 60 Months , 1.9% APR.
Down Payment: $3000
Amount Financed: 38543.52
Monthly Payment: 673.9


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

TablaRasa said:


> That definitely is a low price! Probably a dealer demo? I tried doing the TrueCar price for this dealer and this particular car didn't come up on their list. Usually, TrueCar breaks it down for you but it is not showing up as one of their car.


One of the 2 SEL 2.0T that they have in their Inventory in TrueCar. Description of the Engine is incorrect but the FWD is there. These two seems to be an R-line. They have the price broken down. And yes, as others have said, there are always a fine print. Some dealers advertised this price as the "cash" price. Meaning if you pay the car outright or have your own financing coming in. Otherwise, if you use VW credit, that price will go up. I would just call and inquire to be honest. They maybe including all of the available rebates with that price. But I still think the car might be a dealer demo. it probably has a bit of mileage but has not been titled. I think they can go up to 1000 miles without being titled.


----------



## RotationalAth (Jul 3, 2018)

TablaRasa said:


> One of the 2 SEL 2.0T that they have in their Inventory in TrueCar. Description of the Engine is incorrect but the FWD is there. These two seems to be an R-line. They have the price broken down. And yes, as others have said, there are always a fine print. Some dealers advertised this price as the "cash" price. Meaning if you pay the car outright or have your own financing coming in. Otherwise, if you use VW credit, that price will go up. I would just call and inquire to be honest. They maybe including all of the available rebates with that price. But I still think the car might be a dealer demo. it probably has a bit of mileage but has not been titled. I think they can go up to 1000 miles without being titled.


I am not sure if I wanna know lol. At this point the deal is done and I have my car. I did not mind paying in Cash if it was going to give me such a massive discount. I think the difference is a little bit less than I thought initially, probably closer to 4k. Still pretty pig difference. Ah well, it is what it is.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

RotationalAth said:


> I am not sure if I wanna know lol. At this point the deal is done and I have my car. I did not mind paying in Cash if it was going to give me such a massive discount. I think the difference is a little bit less than I thought initially, probably closer to 4k. Still pretty pig difference. Ah well, it is what it is.


haha True. It will just eat you up. I say, just enjoy your car. Look at it as the deal at that time you made was the best available deal! Otherwise, you will always be thinking you can get a better deal later on so you end up delaying to buy. But then, you do not get to enjoy the car you want because of that delay haha!


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Until you have that deal in hand and walk out the door with it you have nothing and most of this crap online is just that, crap that is contingent on numerous things and often is artificially deflated by removing destination (should be in MSRP) and adding on ridiculous processing fees. OTD is OTD and the only thing that matters. And I agree, once you buy you car don't look at this stuff b/c someone always gets a better deal than you...but...you also always get a better deal than someone else. Someone was saying the cash price was lower...that's odd as usually there are additional incentives to get you to finance...dealers HATE cash deals b/c they don't make anything on the back-end in the F&I dept. For me, they told me I would get a ~$1K lower going with VW credit vs. my own financing/paying cash clearly indicating additional back-end incentives.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

KarstGeo said:


> Until you have that deal in hand and walk out the door with it you have nothing and most of this crap online is just that, crap that is contingent on numerous things and often is artificially deflated by removing destination (should be in MSRP) and adding on ridiculous processing fees. OTD is OTD and the only thing that matters. And I agree, once you buy you car don't look at this stuff b/c someone always gets a better deal than you...but...you also always get a better deal than someone else. Someone was saying the cash price was lower...that's odd as usually there are additional incentives to get you to finance...dealers HATE cash deals b/c they don't make anything on the back-end in the F&I dept. For me, they told me I would get a ~$1K lower going with VW credit vs. my own financing/paying cash clearly indicating additional back-end incentives.


That "someone" was me! I made that comment haha..I'm was just one line above you KarstGeo . That is what they told me when I was shopping around. 2 dealers stated that. They said that if I came in with my own financing, the price they had advertised in their website applies. This is what they were referring to as "cash" term. If I have to use VW financing, the price would be higher. By 1000 more from what I remembered. I have also been told that whenever there is an APR promotion for example, for you to get the 1.9% APR (good credit yada yada) is that you do not get the discounted price advertised. It might still be lower than original MSRP but just not the heavily discounted price. But if you do not apply the promotion rate but do the conventional rate available at VW credit at that time (whether 2.9 or 3.9% for example), then you get the heavily discounted price. I think, this is all heavily dealer dependent deals. But yes, I do know there are incentives to a dealer when they get a customer to sign up for a loan.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

TablaRasa said:


> That "someone" was me! I made that comment haha..I'm was just one line above you KarstGeo . That is what they told me when I was shopping around. 2 dealers stated that. They said that if I came in with my own financing, the price they had advertised in their website applies. This is what they were referring to as "cash" term. If I have to use VW financing, the price would be higher. By 1000 more from what I remembered. I have also been told that whenever there is an APR promotion for example, for you to get the 1.9% APR (good credit yada yada) is that you do not get the discounted price advertised. It might still be lower than original MSRP but just not the heavily discounted price. But if you do not apply the promotion rate but do the conventional rate available at VW credit at that time (whether 2.9 or 3.9% for example), then you get the heavily discounted price. I think, this is all heavily dealer dependent deals. But yes, I do know there are incentives to a dealer when they get a customer to sign up for a loan.


Ok got it, yes, to get the heavily discounted price you will have to take a higher APR which is what I did b/c my plan was to pay it off after a few mos anyway so the total deal was better doing that vs. long-term low APR financing.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

KarstGeo said:


> Ok got it, yes, to get the heavily discounted price you will have to take a higher APR which is what I did b/c my plan was to pay it off after a few mos anyway so the total deal was better doing that vs. long-term low APR financing.


Exactly, it will be a win for the buyer if you try to pay it off early.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

FYI - to anyone that is looking to buy. My company is not partnered with VW but when I asked VWoA customer service, they offered the friends and family. I was able to get the extra $500 on top of what ever deals was available at the time. Not sure if everyone is aware. I sure was not.


----------



## skappler (Apr 4, 2013)

RotationalAth said:


> I appologize ahead of time if it is against the rules here to link to a dealership page or something, but please someone tell me that this is a price mistake, or there is a big catch on 2.0 SEL!!! It can't be 34k!!! Makes me regret buying my car just two weeks ago for 6k more....
> 
> https://www.lindsayvolkswagen.com/inventory/new-2018-volkswagen-atlas-sel-fwd-4d-sport-utility-1v2ep2ca2jc591741


That is the real price! Doesn't include any incentives you don't qualify for (Military, Partner Program, Friends & Family, Loyalty etc.). We're the #1 Atlas dealer in the United States. other dealerships can't even come close to our pricing. We also have over 130 Atlas currently in stock! 

Hard to believe but it's true! PM me for more info


----------



## skappler (Apr 4, 2013)

shawshank redemption said:


> DC Area dealers are plus destination and plus 700 processing fee. Still less than you paid. Fine print also says price may include loyalty or conquest.
> 
> There have been plenty of people in the GTI prices paid thread that say DC area dealers honor their price and plenty of people that say they get jerked around
> 
> Did you get 4motion or FWD?


None of our prices include loyalty or conquest incentives. We don't add back incentives you don't qualify for. Period. The only loyalty incentive available right now is $750 from VW on 19 Jetta's which is also NOT already included in the pricing on our Jettas.

I know it can be hard to believe with all the shady dealers out there, but we never include exclusive rebates or incentives in our pricing that other dealers do.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

skappler said:


> None of our prices include loyalty or conquest incentives. We don't add back incentives you don't qualify for. Period. The only loyalty incentive available right now is $750 from VW on 19 Jetta's which is also NOT already included in the pricing on our Jettas.
> 
> I know it can be hard to believe with all the shady dealers out there, but we never include exclusive rebates or incentives in our pricing that other dealers do.


Ok, but can you comment on the Promotional APR rate price vs. Regular APR rate price? The price you have listed there, which one is that for?


----------



## skappler (Apr 4, 2013)

TablaRasa said:


> Ok, but can you comment on the Promotional APR rate price vs. Regular APR rate price? The price you have listed there, which one is that for?


That would be with standard financing with VW. However, you could always pay the loan off or refinance without a prepayment penalty.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

skappler said:


> That would be with standard financing with VW. However, you could always pay the loan off or refinance without a prepayment penalty.


thank you for the clarification and transparency because a lot of people see that price and then the promotional rate APR thinking they can get both. What is the standard rate right now for someone with excellent cred 3.9?


----------



## skappler (Apr 4, 2013)

TablaRasa said:


> thank you for the clarification and transparency because a lot of people see that price and then the promotional rate APR thinking they can get both. What is the standard rate right now for someone with excellent cred 3.9?


Absolutely! Am more than happy to help clarify. The current standard rate for tier 1 financing with VW for this month is 4.90 for 60 months.


----------



## RotationalAth (Jul 3, 2018)

skappler said:


> Absolutely! Am more than happy to help clarify. The current standard rate for tier 1 financing with VW for this month is 4.90 for 60 months.


Ugh I don't understand why cars at some dealerships can be discounted so heavily and out of the blue. Ah well I already bought my Atlas, and happy with it. Heck I already put 600 miles on it. This is what annoys me about the whole car buying process. You would think new cars should have a rather standard price, with some small differences between dealerships, but not such a massive discount out of the blue. Sorry man I know you are a dealer, I know it sounds like blasphemy, but I wish dealers didn't exist and we bought our cars straight from the manufacturer with an online ordering process of some sort.


----------



## Hohlraum (Aug 19, 2018)

SEL Premium, Black wheels, tow accessory package, vw care 10k and 20k. $46,734 including dealership fee. Had to do 4.9 through VCI to get the best price. Will just refi in a few months.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

At least I know now that 4.9 was the standard rate to get the highest discount!


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

skappler said:


> None of our prices include loyalty or conquest incentives. We don't add back incentives you don't qualify for. Period. The only loyalty incentive available right now is $750 from VW on 19 Jetta's which is also NOT already included in the pricing on our Jettas.
> 
> I know it can be hard to believe with all the shady dealers out there, but we never include exclusive rebates or incentives in our pricing that other dealers do.


Yet the fine print in your disclaimer does mention the possibility of loyalty or conquest. Its still conflicting info and a customer could easily be manipulated when they walk in your showroom.

I am also master certified with VW. Over the years, ALL DC area dealers have been shady and stacked rebates with their online prices. Just because your company is not right now, doesnt mean they havent or wont again. Plenty of people have commented in this thread and the GTI prices thread stating the same.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

RotationalAth said:


> skappler said:
> 
> 
> > Absolutely! Am more than happy to help clarify. The current standard rate for tier 1 financing with VW for this month is 4.90 for 60 months.
> ...


 smaller dealerships usually focuses on getting the most profit and larger dealers are more concentrated in moving units. That is why most of the time, bigger dealerships can offer the big discounts. Like this dealer in question. I think they get some incentives from VWoA in moving as many units as possible


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

The Lindsay prices look great but you have to add in the destination and a processing fee. Nobody includes their processing fee (or should I say pure profit) into any advertised price but leaving out destination is shady...it's included in the MSRP on the sticker. It's usually close to a grand. Again, as long as the OTD price is used to compare dealer to dealer (taxes etc. is fine too if it's in the same state) then it's all good.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

KarstGeo said:


> The Lindsay prices look great but you have to add in the destination and a processing fee. Nobody includes their processing fee (or should I say pure profit) into any advertised price but leaving out destination is shady...it's included in the MSRP on the sticker. It's usually close to a grand. Again, as long as the OTD price is used to compare dealer to dealer (taxes etc. is fine too if it's in the same state) then it's all good.


If you run the True Car on their vehicles, it outlines the Processing fee and Destination fee cost. It provides the breakdown


----------



## skappler (Apr 4, 2013)

TablaRasa said:


> smaller dealerships usually focuses on getting the most profit and larger dealers are more concentrated in moving units. That is why most of the time, bigger dealerships can offer the big discounts. Like this dealer in question. I think they get some incentives from VWoA in moving as many units as possible


That's correct!


----------



## HeyNow... (Aug 2, 2018)

RotationalAth said:


> Car is here delivered literally the next day after finalizing the deal from Michigan to Florida! Only 2.0T SEL I could find in the entire continental USA (with second row bench seat, didn't want captain chairs) without ordering and waiting for 3-4 months. I would have preferred the Grey metallic, but after seeing the Deep Pearl black, I love it.
> 
> *Estimated range on a full tank : 450miles!*


Nice!! I looked and looked and looked for a 2.0 SEL and eventually gave up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyNow... (Aug 2, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> Yeah, got 4.9...strange...800+ score and coudl have jsut gone with credit union at ~2.5 but decided to do it b/c it netted me the best OTD price and it will be paid in a few months so not a big deal. The first time I ever financed at a dealer in my life.


I’m my case that high rate Was because the dealer jacked my rate up to make money - they get paid more after I make 3 or 4 payments - you could probably refinance at a lower rate as will I.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

For sure that is why they discount more to get you to finance to get more on backend of deal...bo need to refill mine is paid in a few more mos. It was the best deal for me in terms of total cost (what else is there?) of the vehicle.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RotationalAth (Jul 3, 2018)

HeyNow... said:


> Nice!! I looked and looked and looked for a 2.0 SEL and eventually gave up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!

Cars.com is your friend. If you haven't bought one yet, here is the only other one I can see that just popped at an insanely good price if it is true:

https://www.lindsaycars.com/new-Alexandria-2018-Volkswagen-Atlas-20T+SEL-1V2EP2CA2JC591741


----------



## skappler (Apr 4, 2013)

RotationalAth said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Cars.com is your friend. If you haven't bought one yet, here is the only other one I can see that just popped at an insanely good price if it is true:
> 
> https://www.lindsaycars.com/new-Alexandria-2018-Volkswagen-Atlas-20T+SEL-1V2EP2CA2JC591741


All of our Lindsay Love It Prices are true. They NEVER include rebates/incentives that you don't qualify for. If you qualify for military etc. it will lower the price. Will only require financing at standard rates with VW Credit in order to get the most incentives. Can also finance at special rates but you'd lose some of the incentives. No prepayment penalty if you want to pay it off/refinance.


----------



## pecka13 (Apr 24, 2013)

1. Chicagoland area, Hawk Auto dealer
2. Silver 2018 Atlas SEL black interior, R-line, 4 motion, towing, captains chairs, all mats, carbo blocks, road side emergency kit
3. 43,990 
4. 47,000 MSRP

I also opted for gap insurance and first 3 maintenance package. 
4.4% financing for 72 months with 743 credit score. 

I originally wanted SE with Tech, captains chairs, R line but no one had those around my area. I found this one and they were close on price, over 6 years it will not make that much of a difference for me. 
I dont think I got the best deal but I also don't think i was ripped off. Its getting harder and harder to find R-lines with AWD and captains chairs so I pulled the trigger. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## ajbeltran (Sep 1, 2018)

1. Irvine, Orange County, California (Norm Reeves VW) 

2. SE w/Technology Black on Black with bench seating. Only add-ons were the monster mats. 

3. $36,311 before tax, title, and license. 

4. MSRP of $38,800 

5. Dealer invoice at $37k and some change (can’t remember exact amount)

6. After tax title and license in Orange County, CA I paid $39,750 financing $24,000 @ 1.9%. Dealer experience was average...nothing to write home about. Norm Reeves just happened to give me the best price....until VW of Riverside called that evening and offered to give me the same exact unit at $39,500. I was a bit bummed I already signed on the dotted line...but hey...sitting in traffic on the 91 wouldn’t have been worth the $250. (If you’re in the LA/OC/RV area you know).


----------



## brownnugen (Jan 18, 2001)

*Is $28,175 OTD a good price for a 2.0T S?*

I just came back from my local dealer before they closed and test drove a 2018 Atlas 2.0 TSI, S trim, (no tow package or really anything added, plus I wanted to keep the car simple with less things to break). I asked for an OTD price with any incentives I qualified for (loyalty, recent college grad, military, financing, etc) and they gave me a price of $28,175. I plan to pay off the car as soon as I can to have little to no interest fees.

Is that a good price or should I keep looking around?


----------



## HeyNow... (Aug 2, 2018)

brownnugen said:


> I just came back from my local dealer before they closed and test drove a 2018 Atlas 2.0 TSI, S trim, (no tow package or really anything added, plus I wanted to keep the car simple with less things to break). I asked for an OTD price with any incentives I qualified for (loyalty, recent college grad, military, financing, etc) and they gave me a price of $28,175. I plan to pay off the car as soon as I can to have little to no interest fees.
> 
> Is that a good price or should I keep looking around?


What’s MSRP? Does that price include all taxes and fees?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brownnugen (Jan 18, 2001)

HeyNow... said:


> What’s MSRP? Does that price include all taxes and fees?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


MSRP is $32,215 and it does include all taxes and fees.

MSRP- $32,215 (includes about $470 of add ons like Monster mats, first aid kit and cargo net that I really don't need/want)
Discount $3,655
Total purchase $28,560

Plus:
Documentation fee $499
Infrastructure Maintenance fee (Tax) $500
Non Tax Fee $107.50
Net Price $29666.50

Less $1500 (for military discount, recent grad discount and military exempt tax)

Total $28,250


Can I do better than that or should I go for it? If I join SCCA, would I be able to subtract another $500 or is that something that needed to be mentioned earlier?


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

brownnugen said:


> MSRP is $32,215 and it does include all taxes and fees.
> 
> MSRP- $32,215 (includes about $470 of add ons like Monster mats, first aid kit and cargo net that I really don't need/want)
> Discount $3,655
> ...


I asked VWoA for the friends and family and they gave it to me and was able to use it when I purchased my Atlas


----------



## aregularguy (Sep 2, 2018)

*SEL Premium*

1. Morris County, Northern NJ
2. SEL Premium (silver with bench seats) with black wheels, trailer hitch extras (?), monster mats/cargo blocks/cargo liner package, roadside assistance package ($930 in factory listed stickers options)
3. $48.5K without taxes, fees, etc
4.$50,595
5. about $48k with the options/packages (not sure, but believe base SEL Premium invoice is about $47.1-47.2
6. the dealer came up on our trade between $500-1000 in my best estimation (meaning $500-1000 beyond what trade-in estimators were setting), so the purchase price was about at invoice ir perhaps a tad lower than appears. 

Purchased yesterday September 1, 2018 at trend Motors

^^^^^
Edited to make clear the dealer went above trade-in value, after much haggling, to offset the above-invoice price charged for the car.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

aregularguy said:


> 1. Morris County, Northern NJ
> 2. SEL Premium (silver with bench seats) with black wheels, trailer hitch extras (?), monster mats/cargo blocks/cargo liner package, roadside assistance package ($930 in factory listed stickers options)
> 3. $48.5K without taxes, fees, etc
> 4.$50,595
> ...


What car did you trade in if I may ask? Trend motors was one of the dealers I contacted because trying to get the best trade in value, but they didn't call me back.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

There are 5 discounted SEL Premiums in TomsRiver VW.

https://www.tomsrivervw.com/invento...l-premium-awd-sport-utility-1v2nr2ca4jc545127

TOCKN545127VIN1V2NR2CA4JC545127
Special Offer
MSRP $50,510
Dealer Discounts $7,152
Selling Price $43,358

*Disclaimer of course:*

Disclaimer:

New vehicle pricing includes all offers and incentives. Tax, Title and Tags not included in vehicle prices shown and must be paid by the purchaser.


----------



## kimchee411 (May 3, 2017)

1. San Francisco Bay Area, Sonnen VW in San Rafael 
2. Blue on Black SE w/Tech + 4motion, tow hitch, monster mats, cargo blocks, cargo net, frameless auto dimming mirror w/homelink, road side emergency kit
3. $41,480 MSRP
4. $36,000 sale price + TTL, $80 doc fee = a bit under $40k
5. +$1,300 for VW Care Plus (through 50k service) for a grand total of $41,255 OTD.
6. Financing through VW @ 4.9% for at least $20k was condition of sale, but I will just refi through credit union at much lower rate.

Replaced a tired 2007 Honda Pilot and am loving it after Day 1! Miles better in every way. I also have a Porsche Macan S and drove a Cayenne loaner for a while recently. The Macan is special dynamically, but in no way could I ever justify a Cayenne for a large family hauler at 2x the price. The Atlas definitely has that VW/German feel and is quite nice to drive. Having just sold off a Mk7 GTI, I can sense the shared platform. No, it's not fast by any means, but has perfectly adequate passing power and linear naturally aspirated power delivery.


----------



## MansardRoof (Sep 14, 2018)

1. Michigan
2. SEL Premium
3. $47,178.00 (Before Tax, License, Title)
4. $50,805 (MSRP) Cargo Blocks, Emergency Kit
5. $48,297 (Invoice)
6. $500 VW employee referral. Also bought VW Care which increased line 3 by $765


----------



## Reisen (Aug 31, 2018)

kimchee411 said:


> 1. San Francisco Bay Area, Sonnen VW in San Rafael
> 2. Blue on Black SE w/Tech + 4motion, tow hitch, monster mats, cargo blocks, cargo net, frameless auto dimming mirror w/homelink, road side emergency kit
> 3. $41,480 MSRP
> 4. $36,000 sale price + TTL, $80 doc fee = a bit under $40k
> ...


That sounds like a good deal, and fairly similar to what I got (compared to MSRP) on an SEL a few weeks ago. We got the 70k VW Care for $1600, which I probably overpaid for. I paid a little more compared to MSRP, but got the 1.9% financing. I'll be curious what rate you eventually get through a credit union. 

I'm with you on your take on the Pilot as well. We have it coupled with a Q5, and have driven Q7s, RR Sports, and Cayennes as well (although maybe not the latest Cayenne). I don't think I would go above the Atlas on such a large vehicle. I love the Q5, but once you move into the size of the Q7 or Cayenne, the vehicle is so large, you just can't get it to behave like a sports car (or don't want it to, honestly). 

I haven't driven one, but if I love the Q5, I assume I would REALLY love the Macan S. That will be in the running when we eventually replace the Q5, as well as probably a BMW M3.


----------



## bubbleteagurl (Sep 19, 2018)

Thanks to all the contributors to this forum for passing on invaluable information! I tried to get the Friends & Family certificate from VWoA but they asked me if I knew someone who works at VW and I replied "no." They then proceeded to tell me that the discount is only for individuals who know someone who works at VW. Did the people who obtained the Friends & Family discount have to say that they knew someone who works at VW? And did you answer truthfully? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jhoncz (Sep 21, 2018)

*Curran VW - Atlas*

hi - I am in the the process of finding/buying a Atlas SEL 4motion from Curran. Looks like you got a good deal from them... any feedback or suggestions?


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

bubbleteagurl said:


> Thanks to all the contributors to this forum for passing on invaluable information! I tried to get the Friends & Family certificate from VWoA but they asked me if I knew someone who works at VW and I replied "no." They then proceeded to tell me that the discount is only for individuals who know someone who works at VW. Did the people who obtained the Friends & Family discount have to say that they knew someone who works at VW? And did you answer truthfully? Thanks in advance!


FYI: all the communication was through email. I started out contacting VW partner program and since the company I work for doesn't have a direct affiliation, I completed this form instead. 









Received email saying they cannot honor it. But proceeded to offer the friends and family. So I said sure and the person provided me with the certificate. I guess I did't ask directly but I would try this route.


----------



## ireyes (Nov 10, 2017)

Well my wife and I purchased an Atlas this past weekend - below are the pricing details for it.

1. Ft Worth Tx / Hiley VW in Arlington
2. 2.0T SE w/ Tech (Ext: Tourmaline Blue - Int: Shetland)
3. $37,630 (MSRP)
4. - $5,399 (Dealer Discount [matched competitor DD] + VW Owner Loyalty Bouns)
5. + $1,600 (dealer addendum) - couldn't negotiate this price any lower - dealer did not budge
6. $33,831 (Before TT&L and dealer fees)
7. $36,045 (OTD)
8. Financing thru VW @ 3.69%

I was surprised to get a 3.69% rate from VW with a high DD.


----------



## brownnugen (Jan 18, 2001)

1. Charleston area, but purchased from Midland VW in Columbia, SC
2. 2.0 S, with Monster Mates, luggage net and roadside assistance kit.
3. $25,000 is the final price I paid that included taxes, tags, etc
4. MSRP, including destination charge was $32,215
5. The $25K included all applicable discounts. The discounts that applied to me were: $500 recent college graduate, $500 military, $500 VW Partner program, and financing through VW Credit but I intend to pay off as soon as VW Credit allows me to. One other significant discount was being in the military stationed in SC, but legally a resident of another state is waiving any taxes (which would have been $500 additional). 

I will say that it was extremely easy to purchase from Midland VW. They called me while Hurricane Florence was preparing to hit the Carolinas and I think the dealership was empty because people typically don't shop for cars while preparing for a hurricane. I gave them a price that I was looking for them to match or beat and they beat it by $500. They were even nice enough to provide free delivery from Columbia to Charleston, about a 2 hour drive each way. That was icing on the cake!!


----------



## Nick1979 (Oct 1, 2018)

Hello, new Atlas owner here. I bought the Atlas SE with Tech 2.0 FWD yesterday, 60 months financing through VWcredit.

1. Boston , MA area, Coastal VW dealer on the south shore.
2. 2.0 SE with Technology, Silver reflex, FWD, no added accessories.
3. Sales price $31050 (incl. destination charge). Registration $160, Doc fee $494, sales tax 6.25% $1971.00
Total OTD price $33680.00
4. MSRP $37175.00
5. Invoice $34467.00
6. A+ credit score, financed through VW credit at 2.9%apr for 60 months with $5850.00 down. 
Total amount financed $27830.00

This is my third VW, having owned two previous generations of Golf. How did I do with my purchase?
Thanks,
Nick


----------



## HelplessinVA (Oct 1, 2018)

Hello! Reading through this forum has been very informative, but I’m new to purchasing a VW. I was just given an ottd price today for a white SEL with the captains chairs and black rims for $42,414 msrp ($46,175). This price includes a discount of $1750 which requires using VW financing with a 4.9% apr. The price seems descent in comparison to what others have posted but was just curious. I’m assuming the 2019’s will be out soon?


----------



## HeyNow... (Aug 2, 2018)

brownnugen said:


> 1. Charleston area, but purchased from Midland VW in Columbia, SC
> 2. 2.0 S, with Monster Mates, luggage net and roadside assistance kit.
> 3. $25,000 is the final price I paid that included taxes, tags, etc
> 4. MSRP, including destination charge was $32,215
> ...


$25k for a new Atlas! You can’t beat that.


----------



## wutbürger (Aug 30, 2011)

2018 Atlas SE 2.0T FWD

-St. Louis area (notoriously great VW pricing here)
-Sticker was $35,300
-Paid $28,500 (including $500 partner rebate) with little haggling, maybe could’ve done better. This did not include $199 doc fee or sales tax (10%) on difference with my wife’s Nissan Rogue trade


----------



## Kelly3700 (Oct 5, 2018)

2018 Atlas SE 2.0T with Technology FWD
Reflex Silver
St. Louis here as well. Purchased at Suntrup VW. Best people I’ve ever dealt with on a car deal. 
Sticker was $37,175
Paid $28,500 plus a $199 doc fee and then tax on trade difference on my wife’s Pacifica. They did throw in a set of Monster Mats as well. We pick it up tomorrow evening.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

^^^Is the trade factored in to this price?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## B-5 (Oct 14, 2006)

KarstGeo said:


> ^^^Is the trade factored in to this price?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


That has to be...almost 25% off of MSRP is a lot.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

B-5 said:


> That has to be...almost 25% off of MSRP is a lot.


Thinking the same, or OP must have be a heck of a negotiator.

Here are the prices listed in there website:

https://www.suntrupvw.com/new-vehic...results&trim[]=3.6L+V6+SE+w/Technology&page=1


----------



## B-5 (Oct 14, 2006)

TablaRasa said:


> One of the 2 SEL 2.0T that they have in their Inventory in TrueCar. Description of the Engine is incorrect but the FWD is there. These two seems to be an R-line. They have the price broken down. And yes, as others have said, there are always a fine print. Some dealers advertised this price as the "cash" price. Meaning if you pay the car outright or have your own financing coming in. Otherwise, if you use VW credit, that price will go up. I would just call and inquire to be honest. They maybe including all of the available rebates with that price. But I still think the car might be a dealer demo. it probably has a bit of mileage but has not been titled. I think they can go up to 1000 miles without being titled.


Since this is going to be the most expensive car I have purchased to date, I am really making sure I cross my Ts and dot my Is. This disclaimer reads:

"New vehicle pricing includes dealer discounts and may not be combined with special financing and or lease offers. Tax, Title, Tags, destination (transportation), and $699 processing fee not included in vehicle prices shown and must be paid by the purchaser. Additional conditional offers may be available to save you even more. Some models even may have required “Conquest” or “Loyalty” incentives to qualify for. All prices, specifications, and availability are subject to change without notice. Offers generally require financing or leasing and are therefore subject to credit approval. A $300 transfer fee will be charged to cover the cost of dealer transfers. While great effort is made to ensure the accuracy of the information on this site, errors do occur so please verify information with a customer service rep. This is easily done by calling us at 844-230-4217 or by visiting us at the dealership.

**With approved credit. Terms may vary. Monthly payments are only estimates derived from the vehicle price with a 72 month term, 4.9% interest and 20% down payment.

As you can see by the picture, the destination fee of $900+ is added into the MSRP. They then subtract a discount. But based on the disclaimer, do they add that back in when doing the paperwork process?


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

B-5 said:


> Since this is going to be the most expensive car I have purchased to date, I am really making sure I cross my Ts and dot my Is. This disclaimer reads:
> 
> "New vehicle pricing includes dealer discounts and may not be combined with special financing and or lease offers. Tax, Title, Tags, destination (transportation), and $699 processing fee not included in vehicle prices shown and must be paid by the purchaser. Additional conditional offers may be available to save you even more. Some models even may have required “Conquest” or “Loyalty” incentives to qualify for. All prices, specifications, and availability are subject to change without notice. Offers generally require financing or leasing and are therefore subject to credit approval. A $300 transfer fee will be charged to cover the cost of dealer transfers. While great effort is made to ensure the accuracy of the information on this site, errors do occur so please verify information with a customer service rep. This is easily done by calling us at 844-230-4217 or by visiting us at the dealership.
> 
> ...


I'll bet they serve you coffee at the bottom end of the deal, and claim the top end "incentives" until you go to finance.

What a fcukall dealership, shady++

edit: $699 to process a loan and take money off the loan. Takes the loan guy probably 30 mins tops.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

B-5 said:


> Since this is going to be the most expensive car I have purchased to date, I am really making sure I cross my Ts and dot my Is. This disclaimer reads:
> 
> "New vehicle pricing includes dealer discounts and may not be combined with special financing and or lease offers. Tax, Title, Tags, destination (transportation), and $699 processing fee not included in vehicle prices shown and must be paid by the purchaser. Additional conditional offers may be available to save you even more. Some models even may have required “Conquest” or “Loyalty” incentives to qualify for. All prices, specifications, and availability are subject to change without notice. Offers generally require financing or leasing and are therefore subject to credit approval. A $300 transfer fee will be charged to cover the cost of dealer transfers. While great effort is made to ensure the accuracy of the information on this site, errors do occur so please verify information with a customer service rep. This is easily done by calling us at 844-230-4217 or by visiting us at the dealership.
> 
> ...


No they don't, at least our dealer here in Jersey. You just have to make sure they don't either. Look at that pricing sheet line by line before signing it.


----------



## powday (Sep 11, 2017)

Just picked up a 2018 SEL Premium today, this was a replacement Atlas after my first was bought back by VW for ongoing issues. They are starting to discount the 18's now that the 19's are hitting the lots.

2018 SEL Premium - No Trade In
MSRP $50,355
Dealer Discount $5,000
Partner Program $500
BuyBack Loyalty Certificate $1,500
Selling Price $43,355
Doc Fee $449
Sales Tax $2,835
Registration $135
OTD $46,771


----------



## n8martin (Nov 3, 2018)

*Price Paid for 2018 Atlas SEL 4Motion R-line Bench Seat Gray Platinum/Black Leatherette*

1. Los Angeles
2. 2018 Atlas SEL 4Motion R-line Bench Seat Gray Platinum/Black Leatherette
3. Your price paid: $41,499+tax+title/lic+doc fees in LA County
4. Sticker price: $46,515 (MSRP)
5. Invoice price comparison: N/A


----------



## Sugar Bear (Jul 17, 2016)

n8martin said:


> 1. Los Angeles
> 2. 2018 Atlas SEL 4Motion R-line Bench Seat Gray Platinum/Black Leatherette
> 3. Your price paid: $41,499+tax+title/lic+doc fees in LA County
> 4. Sticker price: $46,515 (MSRP)
> 5. Invoice price comparison: N/A




What dealer?
What else is everyone paying in socal?

Wife wants her white atlas


----------



## EvoXR1 (Nov 4, 2018)

n8martin said:


> 1. Los Angeles
> 2. 2018 Atlas SEL 4Motion R-line Bench Seat Gray Platinum/Black Leatherette
> 3. Your price paid: $41,499+tax+title/lic+doc fees in LA County
> 4. Sticker price: $46,515 (MSRP)
> 5. Invoice price comparison: N/A





Bump...my wife wants to get a 2019 and this dealership looks pretty good pricewise. Would definitely like to know where as well


----------



## Racensave09 (Jan 19, 2004)

1. Libertyville, IL
2. 2018 Atlas SE w/ Tech AWD V6. Silver Metallic with black interior. Trailer Hitch pre-installed, Homelink Mirror, monster mats.
3. 35,269
4. 41,295 which includes 995 delivery charge.
5. Not sure, different sites had different numbers.
6. OTD: 38,148...Taxes: 2,482....Title/Doc Fees: 397

Just curious, how'd I do? This is only the second car I've bought and the first was at CarMax so I know I paid a premium there.


----------



## Itneverrains (Nov 5, 2018)

https://ibb.co/hM7vOL

Picture link above is what I paid. 2.0T S base model Atlas. Paid a hair over 26k (before tt&l). Could not qualify for military or recent college grad discounts. I was told I had to finance minimum of $10,000 for 6/mo and 4.9% was best rate regardless of credit score. Carmax used for same model were more expensive. It’s a great time to buy right now. 

MSRP was 33,513. I live just south of Nashville but found the car in Atlanta


----------



## Itneverrains (Nov 5, 2018)

To clarify, in order to get $1000 rebate had to finance 10k for at least 6/mo, which is no brainer since I’ll only pay a little over $200 in interest to save $1000 when I pay it off in 6 months.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

They tell you you need to pay for 6 mos. but truth is, you can pay it off the next day. They want you to pay for a min. amount of time (I was told 4 mos.) so they get their fees/commission instead of having it taken back b/c you paid it off early. Unless that's in writing, it's B.S. I had the 4.9% rate for the additional $1K off earlier this year for the same reason, I did better at the end by taking the crappy rate and paying it in ~6mos.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

Looking to buy another SEL PREM after the first one was lost in a MVA recently.

I'm seeing 47,300 for the car plus the fees
fees $37,53,25,141,10,16


----------



## EvoXR1 (Nov 4, 2018)

not sure if this is the right thread but my wife and i are picking up a 2019 SEL r-line with captains chairs at the end of the month.

went through the vw partner program and ended up getting 500 below invoice for the car plus the 1000 drive to decide rebate and 500 first responder discount.

located in CA

MSRP 47305
Invoice 45416
Partner pirce 44916 
price after rebates 43416

we're very happy with the deal considering its a brand new 2019, and they are giving us a decent value on our trade in


----------



## mwwVW (Mar 31, 2003)

2018 2.0T SE w/ Tech
MSRP $37,555
19% discount plus $1000 bonus, plus $500 owner loyalty reward from VWoA
$1024 due at signing
$350 a month
36mth/15k per year lease

Very happy with the deal I negotiated.


----------



## mooooc333 (Oct 10, 2018)

*Atlas SEL R-Line AWD*

1. Southern WI
2. Atlas 3.6L V6 SEL 4 Motion R-Line Package, Deep black pearl w/ Shetland interior - Alternate Front Grille, Rubber Mat Kit - 20" Mejorada Wheels, Ultimate ECP Package
3. Adjusted price (excl. tax & fees) - $43,841 ($42,742 w/o ECP package)
4. MSRP was $46,180
5. Invoice price was $44,345
6. Doc fees $195, Tax $1,536.56


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

mooooc333 said:


> 1. Southern WI
> 2. Atlas 3.6L V6 SEL 4 Motion R-Line Package, Deep black pearl w/ Shetland interior - Alternate Front Grille, Rubber Mat Kit - 20" Mejorada Wheels, Ultimate ECP Package
> 3. Adjusted price (excl. tax & fees) - $43,841 ($42,742 w/o ECP package)
> 4. MSRP was $46,180
> ...


What's an "ultimate ECP package"?


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

KarstGeo said:


> What's an "ultimate ECP package"?



Woah, they still say this? Entire Car Protection.... snake oil for maximum profits most likely. They will tell you the car is prepped for several years, so you won't have to wax it. But let the posted chime in, at least he got the ultimate version (probably already "applied")


----------



## mooooc333 (Oct 10, 2018)

syntrix said:


> Woah, they still say this? Entire Car Protection.... snake oil for maximum profits most likely. They will tell you the car is prepped for several years, so you won't have to wax it. But let the posted chime in, at least he got the ultimate version (probably already "applied")


Jeeez... someone knows it all and has strong opinions against extra packages... However, as he alluded to. the ECS package is a interior and exterior car package which adds on additional protections to the paint and interior items. See the picture of what mine covered. It lasts about 4 years I believe - sorry for the poor image quality. They kept my car for an additional two days to apply the treatment to the outside of the car and you can feel the difference in the wax application. Additionally, as the person above noted, you do not need to apply normal waxes as they will not apply. 

I was spending $40K+ on a vehicle, why not protect it for a little longer for an additional $1,000 - see link for image https://imgur.com/a/YKjOK1A


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

2018 SEL Premium w/captains chairs

MSRP - 50,980
My price (not including taxes or doc fee) - 43,700


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Pizza Cat!!!! said:


> 2018 SEL Premium w/captains chairs
> 
> MSRP - 50,980
> My price (not including taxes or doc fee) - 43,700


Seems v. good to me.


----------



## Forsythe04 (Nov 14, 2018)

2018 SEL R-Line V6, captains chairs 41,400 (without taxes/fees)


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

KarstGeo said:


> Seems v. good to me.


It was the best in my area by about 1000. One thing I forgot to mention was that I did have to take VW’s crappy rate in order to get the price. 

Didn’t care, because I’m going to refinance it shortly with my credit union. I’ll end up with the same rate I would have if they just let me use my bank check in the first place, and now I’ll get 200 back for refinancing. So they ended up saving me a little extra money unintentionally.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Yep...the financing is funny. They get a fee for doing that loan and hope you keep it for 90 days so they get paid. I never had financed at a dealer before this but it's hard to not if you can just refi it later. All about that OTD!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kuyaariel (Oct 29, 2018)

1. Sarasota, FL
2. SE With Tech 2.0T 
3. $31,595
4. $37,555 (monster mats, luggage nets, roadside assistance kit, 20" Black rims)
5. Dunno invoice
6. Doc Fee: $799, Tax: $666.14, Gov Fee: $476.40


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

kuyaariel said:


> 1. Sarasota, FL
> 2. SE With Tech 2.0T
> 3. $31,595
> 4. $37,555 (monster mats, luggage nets, roadside assistance kit, 20" Black rims)
> ...


What is the "Gov Fee"......and is it city, state or federal?


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*DesertFox* said:


> What is the "Gov Fee"......and is it city, state or federal?


Isn't that the vortex fee (locally mandated) that goes direct to pizza cat?


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

syntrix said:


> Isn't that the vortex fee (locally mandated) that goes direct to pizza cat?


Where do I send my check? lol


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

*DesertFox* said:


> Where do I send my check? lol


:wave:


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

You send it to pizza cat, right above me ^^^^^


*DesertFox* said:


> Where do I send my check? lol


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## n8martin (Nov 3, 2018)

Sugar Bear said:


> What dealer?
> What else is everyone paying in socal?
> 
> Wife wants her white atlas


CapoVW in San Juan Capistrano. Even delivered it 70 miles to us in LA!


----------



## n8martin (Nov 3, 2018)

EvoXR1 said:


> Bump...my wife wants to get a 2019 and this dealership looks pretty good pricewise. Would definitely like to know where as well


CapoVW in San Juan Capistrano. Even delivered it 70 miles to us in LA!


----------



## jewl495 (Nov 19, 2018)

EvoXR1 said:


> not sure if this is the right thread but my wife and i are picking up a 2019 SEL r-line with captains chairs at the end of the month.
> 
> went through the vw partner program and ended up getting 500 below invoice for the car plus the 1000 drive to decide rebate and 500 first responder discount.
> 
> ...


This is a great price. where in CA are you located?


----------



## EvoXR1 (Nov 4, 2018)

jewl495 said:


> This is a great price. where in CA are you located?


we are by Santa Barbara, but the dealership is up north near oakland. We're willing to drive up because they are giving us more for our trade in.

as far as price, just inquire about the VW partner program with any vw dealership.... sign up with SCCA (sport car club of america) pay the yearly fee of 70 bucks and your a member...then go to the vw partner website and print your coupon and most dealerships should honor it.

hope this helps!


----------



## Scoobtothenoog (Oct 2, 2015)

2018 SE. 3/36 lease, sign & drive. $327.89 a month. I don't have the break down on me but final total cap cost was around $27k. I'm pretty happy with the deal 🙂.


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

Scoobtothenoog said:


> 2018 SE. 3/36 lease, sign & drive. $327.89 a month. I don't have the break down on me but final total cap cost was around $27k. I'm pretty happy with the deal 🙂.


Which engine and drivetrain?


----------



## Scoobtothenoog (Oct 2, 2015)

shawshank redemption said:


> scoobtothenoog said:
> 
> 
> > 2018 se. 3/36 lease, sign & drive. $327.89 a month. I don't have the break down on me but final total cap cost was around $27k. I'm pretty happy with the deal 🙂.
> ...



fwd 2.0t


----------



## Atlas1615 (Nov 27, 2018)

Just bought a 2018 SE 2.0T FWD in black.

Selling price was just under $28k which included the $500 VW partners program. Out the door with taxes and fees was $30k exactly after $1,000 rebate. I had to finance a minimum of $20k at 3.9%, but can refi/ payoff at anytime.

MSRP was $35,205

Happy with the deal, originally wanted an SEL R line 4 motion, but the best I could find on that was $40.5k; out the door at about $45k.

Probably going to buy a set of Trenton wheels.


In San Francisco Bay Area


----------



## motech (Oct 2, 2004)

just picked up a 2018 SE 2.0T with Tech (FWD).
Leased, $400/mo - nothing down.
That includes tax in the payment.

Only thing out of pocket was first month and $400 for DMV (which might be a bit high?).

i felt that was a great deal. everyone else was over $500.
anyone else lease?


----------



## Aztecman (Nov 27, 2018)

I was offered $5,000 off MSRP for a 2018 2.0T SE w/ tech. I was seeing Black Friday deals for $6,000 off. I figure I could probably still get that with further negotiation. Anyone think the deals will improve as the year comes to a close and they look to offload 2018 models? In Southern CA by the way.


----------



## Dannxb (Nov 25, 2018)

Bought the car in PA. 2019 SEL R line 4 motion. MSRP: 46949. Sale price: 42000 even. Got the car in white. Included the regular accessories.


----------



## Aztecman (Nov 27, 2018)

Paid $34k out the door. 2.0T SE w/Tech. Southern California. That equates to $30,900 before TT&L. MSRP was $38,795


----------



## Brother_Bluto (Dec 5, 2018)

Didn't see a thread for 2019's... but just picked up a 2019 SEL Premium. MSRP = $49,825 and Invoice = $47,910 (both number include same optional equipment & delivery); paid $45,910 inclusive of the $1K "Decide to Drive" bonus, but before TTL.


----------



## cold_e (Jul 30, 2015)

We also just picked up a 2019 Se w tech 4motion, sticker $41k, price was $35,500 plus tax & tags


----------



## Burningmustard1 (Dec 7, 2017)

2019 SEL R-Line

MSRP $46,610 (Mats, Net, kit)
Selling Price $42,000 includes doc fee (not TTL)

Had to finance through VW at normal rates to get this price.


----------



## dayento2 (Dec 14, 2018)

Just purchased last week!

2019 Atlas SEL V6 w/ 4Motion
- Silver Metallic, Monster Mats, Luggage Net, Roadside kit, bench seats

- Chicago Resident, purchased in Chicago suburbs.
- MSRP $44,660
- Price paid $41,877 (not including $k rebate)
- State/County Taxes $3471.43
- Chicago Tax $420.78
- Doc Fee $175.94
- Plates $196 

Financed through VW credit at 1.9%


----------



## jallinpatel (Dec 15, 2018)

*The price looks good. Which dealer?*

The price looks good. Which dealer? Anyone else can provide 2019 SE 4 motion price near DE, PA, NJ and MD?


----------



## jallinpatel (Dec 15, 2018)

*Anyone can provide 2019 SE 4 motion price near DE, PA, NJ and MD please?*

Anyone can provide 2019 SE 4 motion price near DE, PA, NJ and MD please?


----------



## Brother_Bluto (Dec 5, 2018)

was just reading a post in the Volkswagen ATLAS FB group. Take a look at Lindsay VW of Dullus. I checked out their website - looks like a good selection.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Brother_Bluto said:


> was just reading a post in the Volkswagen ATLAS FB group. Take a look at Lindsay VW of Dullus. I checked out their website - looks like a good selection.


They are a large dealer in a large market but beware...read the fine print. Add $700 back onto the advertised online price for processing fee AND destination which for the Atlas is nearly a grand. Not an issue, just get an OTD price quote from them and come back with $2K off of whatever that is and you will cut the check.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> They are a large dealer in a large market but beware...read the fine print. Add $700 back onto the advertised online price for processing fee AND destination which for the Atlas is nearly a grand. Not an issue, just get an OTD price quote from them and come back with $2K off of whatever that is and you will cut the check.



You are correct. I got mine from Lindsay and they do have the added $700. Also be aware that the discounts are always shown as part of their advertised price and if you don't qualify then add them back up (first responders and so on). At any dealer it is always buyer be aware of all costs. I had a big issue with them initially but they came through very fast and did good with me. This why the next morning I took delivery of the Atlas where I was lucky as it was being unloaded from the delivery truck that night.


----------



## sacherel (Dec 3, 2000)

Hfqkhal said:


> You are correct. I got mine from Lindsay and they do have the added $700. Also be aware that the discounts are always shown as part of their advertised price and if you don't qualify then add them back up (first responders and so on). At any dealer it is always buyer be aware of all costs. I had a big issue with them initially but they came through very fast and did good with me. This why the next morning I took delivery of the Atlas where I was lucky as it was being unloaded from the delivery truck that night.


How trustworthy is Lindsey?


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

sacherel said:


> How trustworthy is Lindsey?


They stood by their word when I went there after their phone call with me. Like with any dealer it all depends on the salesperson and his tactics. I told him what I felt was wrong, he got his managers and they called me back (I was at that point going to settle for another brand and actually heading there). When I went there the manager was there to greet me too and the deal was done as was promised. My case also involved a trade in so it was not all in line for me (the trade in was sold for only a few hundred dollars more which basically covered their prep work for selfing it). The end result they bought my car from me as I wanted and they dealt with me with a price that made me happy. Above all, the sales person kept on calling me for a few weeks to make sure is all good with the Atlas and if I needed anything. I can honestly say yes I do recommend them.


----------



## racingvw92 (Apr 17, 2003)

Looking to purchase _Ctrl-C, Ctrl-V_

"Atlas V6 S with 4MOTION in Pacific Blue Metallic, Titan Black
Cloth Standard seats in front with Automatic Transmission. Tow Hitch package. I'm interested in adding Monster Mats, MuddyBuddy Trunk Liner, Splash Guards, Privacy Cover."

VW website is quoting $36K. How much off that price do you think I get at a dealer?

Also, what credit scores to get 1.9% from VW finance? Or where are you getting the best financing?

I'll keep scanning the thread for info.


----------



## EvoXR1 (Nov 4, 2018)

EvoXR1 said:


> not sure if this is the right thread but my wife and i are picking up a 2019 SEL r-line with captains chairs at the end of the month.
> 
> went through the vw partner program and ended up getting 500 below invoice for the car plus the 1000 drive to decide rebate and 500 first responder discount.
> 
> ...



Just completed this purchase with Oakland VW in CA...great dealership and very easy to work with.. We ended up with the 1.9 APR which we cant complain about also.



and for whoever asked about the credit score, my salesman told me to qualify for the highest tier they offer you need 720 or better iirc. and i looked around for financing, and theres nothing that could beat VW and their 1.9 not even PenFed or Navy Federal.


----------



## Aztecman (Nov 27, 2018)

racingvw92 said:


> Looking to purchase _Ctrl-C, Ctrl-V_
> 
> "Atlas V6 S with 4MOTION in Pacific Blue Metallic, Titan Black
> Cloth Standard seats in front with Automatic Transmission. Tow Hitch package. I'm interested in adding Monster Mats, MuddyBuddy Trunk Liner, Splash Guards, Privacy Cover."
> ...


You can’t get the dealers lowest price and 1.9% financing. Sort of one or the other. But if you can get financing from another source with a low APR you should go in telling them you want to pay $30k, and you’ll probably end up settling around $31 or $31.5k depending on how much they want to sell the car.


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

Aztecman said:


> You can’t get the dealers lowest price and 1.9% financing. Sort of one or the other. But if you can get financing from another source with a low APR you should go in telling them you want to pay $30k, and you’ll probably end up settling around $31 or $31.5k depending on how much they want to sell the car.


Theres also a rebate that requires financing through VW Credit at a standard rate...


----------



## Sugar Bear (Jul 17, 2016)

EvoXR1 said:


> Just completed this purchase with Oakland VW in CA...great dealership and very easy to work with.. We ended up with the 1.9 APR which we cant complain about also.
> 
> 
> 
> and for whoever asked about the credit score, my salesman told me to qualify for the highest tier they offer you need 720 or better iirc. and i looked around for financing, and theres nothing that could beat VW and their 1.9 not even PenFed or Navy Federal.


time to call oaklandVW. wife wants her white with captains chairs. if i can score an Rline for 30k that would be cool


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Aztecman said:


> You can’t get the dealers lowest price and 1.9% financing. Sort of one or the other. But if you can get financing from another source with a low APR you should go in telling them you want to pay $30k, and you’ll probably end up settling around $31 or $31.5k depending on how much they want to sell the car.





shawshank redemption said:


> Theres also a rebate that requires financing through VW Credit at a standard rate...


Just take the VW ****ty 4.9% rate to get the max rebates, and then a month later refinance through your credit union. I got the title mailed to me less than two weeks after paying off the VW credit loan with my navy fed check. It was actually a very painless process, I figured it would be a little more of a hassle than it was.


----------



## RuggedDriver (Dec 20, 2018)

Just purchased a 2019 Atlas SEL Premium V6 w/ 4Motion, silver w/ black interior, 20" factory black rims, bench seats (call me crazy but I don't like captains seats and having that gap in 2nd row).

- I live in Connecticut
- Purchased car in New Jersey

The only things I could control:
Discount off MSRP: 4,600
VW Credit rate: 1.9%
Dealer doc fees: 493 (a little high I thought but they wouldn't budge)
They're throwing in a future detailing as the car was dirty and service dept was closed at that time of day

I had a trade-in car, average sight unseen quote I was getting from other dealers was 6,500 but this one only offered 6,000 

I don't think this is the best deal I could have got in the Tri-State but the car color and feature combo for the SEL Premium I was looking for was in extremely limited supply, this dealer had it, and I think this is one of the top 3 deals I was looking at overall in my search.


----------



## kendallrr (Dec 29, 2018)

*2019 SEL R-line*

Just picked up my 2019 white SEL R-line 4motion with Captain Chairs. Got it here in Jax for $43087, MSRP was just over $47k. Got 3.4% financing for 72 months through VW. Got the privacy cover, monster mats and roadside assistance extras. Really liking this beast


----------



## cityboy21 (Mar 20, 2017)

k


----------



## audifan22 (Jul 22, 2009)

Any suggestions on best dealer in Florida to haggle with for price? Looking for either an '18 2.0T SE w/tech, which has proven to be difficult, or a 19 SE w/tech, 19 SE w/tech R-line, or 19 SEL R-line.


----------



## jmcrealtor (Jan 9, 2019)

*2019 SEL R-Line 4mo*

Atlas SEL R-Line Msrp $46935.00
Saving $5284.00 
Sales price $41651.00
dealer fee $599.00 included

Sales Price (not incld tx): $41651.00

From MN, but purchased in Denver, CO.


----------



## jphsellers (Jan 9, 2019)

Last night I paid $37k for our 18 3.6 SE 4motion with tech. It was a dealer demo used for shows with 6000 miles on it, they added a 1.5" lift, a Thule rack and some nice rims and beefy tires.


----------



## audifan22 (Jul 22, 2009)

Is the typical discount around 8% on msrp? I've decided on finding the best deal for a '19 SE R-line with Tech and the Panoramic Sunroof option.


----------



## dieselpwr (Mar 7, 2004)

RuggedDriver said:


> Just purchased a 2019 Atlas SEL Premium V6 w/ 4Motion, silver w/ black interior, 20" factory black rims, bench seats (call me crazy but I don't like captains seats and having that gap in 2nd row).
> 
> - I live in Connecticut
> - Purchased car in New Jersey
> ...


what NJ dealer?


----------



## audifan22 (Jul 22, 2009)

Why do all the dealers websites that have "dealer discounts" from the msrp state that the price offer cannot be combined with the VW 1.9% financing for 60 months offer. I dont get it, if you do the VW financing at 1.9% you have to pay MSRP?


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

*1.9 APR or Discount on MSRP - Not Both?*

Is this true, you can't get VW financing at 1.9% APR if you buy at below MSRP? RuggedDriver recently posted 12/31/18 that his MSRP discount was $4,600 and he got 1.9% financing from VW Credit. I'm looking to buy very soon and this would be important to know - if anyone has solid facts on this question, please let us know.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Guys, don’t get hung up on the rate. Take all the discounts you can get, even if it means taking the crappy 4.9% rate. Just immediately refinance through your credit union.


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

The difference could be as much as $3,000 on a 60 month loan of $40k (1.9 vs 4.9 APR) and I don't see banks or credit unions offering anything close to VW's 1.9%.


----------



## audifan22 (Jul 22, 2009)

TWs/VW said:


> The difference could be as much as $3,000 on a 60 month loan of $40k (1.9 vs 4.9 APR) and I don't see banks or credit unions offering anything close to VW's 1.9%.


Exactly, so can you negotiate price AND get the 1.9% or not?


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

TWs/VW said:


> The difference could be as much as $3,000 on a 60 month loan of $40k (1.9 vs 4.9 APR) and I don't see banks or credit unions offering anything close to VW's 1.9%.


You just made my point. Always take the money off up front. You can always pay off quicker than the agreed term to eliminate interest as well. 

I just checked Navy Fed rates, that’s where I went. Two months ago I was still able to get a 2.89% for 36 months with a $200 statement credit.

Now it is up to 2.99, and a 60 month is up to 3.69, but it’s still a hell of a lot better than the alternative. I’m sure your local credit union would be around the same ballpark.


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

audifan22 said:


> Exactly, so can you negotiate price AND get the 1.9% or not?


Of course you can. You will simply not get the biggest discount possible though.


----------



## audifan22 (Jul 22, 2009)

Has anyone been able to negotiate large savings from a dealer for a custom order from the factory? None of my local dealers have the exact car I want on the lot, and they seem hesitant to want to put in an order...as some have said oh we have a similar car on the lot, you can drive it home today. 

If I ask a dealer to place a custom order am I no longer in a position to negotiate?


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

audifan22 said:


> Has anyone been able to negotiate large savings from a dealer for a custom order from the factory? None of my local dealers have the exact car I want on the lot, and they seem hesitant to want to put in an order...as some have said oh we have a similar car on the lot, you can drive it home today.
> 
> If I ask a dealer to place a custom order am I no longer in a position to negotiate?


You can still negotiate on an order. Problem is, you or the dealer, wont know what incentives will be applicable in 3 months when the car arrives. 

Negotiate a price in relation to invoice. Then add in whatever incentives are available when the car arrives.


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

*Placing a Factory Order...*

I am in the same situation. Placed an order with a local dealer, gave them a $500 deposit, a receipt I was given that included a cost breakdown including $1500 in incentives for the dealer that may or may not be available when the vehicle is delivered. However, I started the process by offering the dealer an amount I was willing to pay, about $1000 over invoice, hoping it would be attractive enough to get the deal done. It’s been about 3-weeks and I’m still waiting to receive a Commitment Number from the factory. I really don’t know what to expect when the vehicle is finally arrives, I suspect the dealer will try to renegotiate his selling price based on whatever incentives and interest rates are available at that time. If anyone can provide further insight or share their experiences, please let us know.


----------



## Aztecman (Nov 27, 2018)

audifan22 said:


> TWs/VW said:
> 
> 
> > The difference could be as much as $3,000 on a 60 month loan of $40k (1.9 vs 4.9 APR) and I don't see banks or credit unions offering anything close to VW's 1.9%.
> ...


Of course you can still negotiate. But you won’t get their absolute lowest offer and still get 1.9% financing. I was able to negotiate 20% off MSRP but had to settle for 5.4% financing. I will be refinancing for a much lower rate in a couple weeks.


----------



## audifan22 (Jul 22, 2009)

Aztecman said:


> audifan22 said:
> 
> 
> > TWs/VW said:
> ...


20% msrp on a 19? which trim? that's impressive


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

TWs/VW said:


> I am in the same situation. Placed an order with a local dealer, gave them a $500 deposit, a receipt I was given that included a cost breakdown including $1500 in incentives for the dealer that may or may not be available when the vehicle is delivered. However, I started the process by offering the dealer an amount *I was willing to pay, about $1000 over invoice*, hoping it would be attractive enough to get the deal done. It’s been about 3-weeks and I’m still waiting to receive a Commitment Number from the factory. I really don’t know what to expect when the vehicle is finally arrives, I suspect the dealer will try to renegotiate his selling price based on whatever incentives and interest rates are available at that time. If anyone can provide further insight or share their experiences, please let us know.


:what:
Getting invoice price from any VW dealer is easy/pretty standard....you want to be at or below invoice though, lol


----------



## audifan22 (Jul 22, 2009)

Any reason why it seems substantially harder to negotiate on an Rline?


----------



## RuggedDriver (Dec 20, 2018)

dieselpwr said:


> what NJ dealer?


I messaged you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quest4val (Jan 18, 2019)

Aztecman said:


> Of course you can still negotiate. But you won’t get their absolute lowest offer and still get 1.9% financing. I was able to negotiate 20% off MSRP but had to settle for 5.4% financing. I will be refinancing for a much lower rate in a couple weeks.


@Aztecman Congratulations! 20% off MSRP is a great price. Which dealer and trim?

Others, any new recent buyers that can share what discount they were able to negotiate?


----------



## RuggedDriver (Dec 20, 2018)

20% is unheard of territory for me. I would consider 10% off MSRP a very good deal. I was able to get 4,600 off or 9% off an SEL Premium and at 1.9% financing through VW Credit. Had to show them an email from another dealer to get it. This was NYC tri-state area.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

*2019 VW Atlas Prices Paid*

I ordered this vehicle on December 21st, 2018, at a Dealership in Dothan, Alabama, 36301 - Arrived on January 18th, 2019.

2019 Atlas V6 SEL R-line
Base Price: $43,345
Captains Chairs: $695
Trailer Hitch Extras: $325
Monster Mats/Truck Liner/Cargo Blocks: $285
Privacy Cover: $200
Rear Bumper Applique-Chrome: $150
Destination Charge: $995
MSRP: $45,995

Paid: $42,500

I made a 20%+ cash down payment; not required, FICO score 750+

The balance was financed with VW Credit, Inc. at 1.9% APR, 60 Months.

Also purchased the VW Drive Easy Vehicle Protection plan (10yr/150k miles/$100 Deductible): $3,600

TWs/VW


----------



## SeeDeeKay (Jan 18, 2019)

Just picked up
2018 Atlas Highline w/ R-Line package and snow tires
$54950 cad. All taxes and fees included


----------



## todd.brock (May 16, 2006)

I bought a 2018 Tourmaline Blue SE with Tech, factory tow pkg, homelink mirror, 2nd row captains chairs, monster mats, for $34,950. Sticker was $41,920. Includes a $500 supplier discount. Financed through VW , refi’ed with credit union, at 3.5%, 3 other dealers called and said if you can get that deal, we can’t touch it. At all. So I did , and appears almost 7k off sticker for almost exactly what we wanted is a good deal. Wife wanted the sunroof. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matt4321 (Feb 4, 2019)

Does anyone know how some dealers can advertise at close to 20% off MSRP? Here's an example (2019 SE with Technology and 4MOTION for $32,650 + $799 dealer documentation charge):
https://www.alexandriavw.com/invent...otion®-awd-4d-sport-utility-1v2ur2ca8kc512953

Can they be believed? Are there extra charges which aren't clearly disclosed? Makes it look almost worth driving half way across the country.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

I sent my local sales guy an email asking for the following:

2019 SEL R Line w/ 4-Motion
Captains chairs
Base carrier bars
1.9% financing on 72 months
Total with 7.25% sales tax out the door $45,000.

He replied with “pricing depends on incentives at time of purchase.” Am I asking for too much with this deal? Can they do better? Looking to have the vehicle for when the winter roads are cleaned up.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

matt4321 said:


> Does anyone know how some dealers can advertise at close to 20% off MSRP? Here's an example (2019 SE with Technology and 4MOTION for $32,650 + $799 dealer documentation charge):
> https://www.alexandriavw.com/invent...otion®-awd-4d-sport-utility-1v2ur2ca8kc512953
> 
> Can they be believed? Are there extra charges which aren't clearly disclosed? Makes it look almost worth driving half way across the country.



This price includes all incentives and in my opinion not one single person can meet all of them in one shot. So expect the price to be at least $2k more than they advertise. The only way I could believe them is when they put the whole thing a of final bill of sale. I don't know why the VA dealers seem to advertise such prices and not spell out the whole conditions. Look at Lindsay VW they do the same the have the * next to their discount but I can't seem to find the conditions for the *. When I got my Atlas from them it was more than advertised but they finally worked the right deal for me.

Edit: it seems that Lindsay has removed the * from there. Their prices are close to Alexandria but like I said I would not expect that final price to be true at any of the dealers.


----------



## todd.brock (May 16, 2006)

matt4321 said:


> Does anyone know how some dealers can advertise at close to 20% off MSRP? Here's an example (2019 SE with Technology and 4MOTION for $32,650 + $799 dealer documentation charge):
> https://www.alexandriavw.com/invent...otion®-awd-4d-sport-utility-1v2ur2ca8kc512953
> 
> Can they be believed? Are there extra charges which aren't clearly disclosed? Makes it look almost worth driving half way across the country.


Matt4321- that’s not too far off from what I found. I decided it wasn’t worth the drive, flight, etc. Figure their price of 32,650. Plus 800 doc fee. So 33,400 plus getting there , getting it home. 

I was looking at a car local that has the options I wanted and basically got a similar deal, but the options I want added in at cost. 

The finance guy was leaving the dealer the next day and apparently gave me an early present. Lol. The manager said I got the deal of the day. Then the F/I guy said the same thing. They are out there, just takes some looking and right time/place


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## todd.brock (May 16, 2006)

todd.brock said:


> Matt4321- that’s not too far off from what I found. I decided it wasn’t worth the drive, flight, etc. Figure their price of 32,650. Plus 800 doc fee. So 33,400 plus getting there , getting it home.
> 
> What helped balance out the equation is our doc fees are 250 around here, not 800. That’s a scam. So when comparing apples to apples, it can take away from the benefit. Don’t forget to figure what your time is worth.
> 
> ...





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

matt4321 said:


> Does anyone know how some dealers can advertise at close to 20% off MSRP? Here's an example (2019 SE with Technology and 4MOTION for $32,650 + $799 dealer documentation charge):
> https://www.alexandriavw.com/invent...otion®-awd-4d-sport-utility-1v2ur2ca8kc512953
> 
> Can they be believed? Are there extra charges which aren't clearly disclosed? Makes it look almost worth driving half way across the country.


Here is the disclaimer at the bottom of the page you linked: I put the text in bold of what should be noted.

Disclaimer:

‘Internet Sale Price’ includes dealer discounts and may require that you finance the vehicle through one of our lenders. *All prices exclude destination charges, government fees/taxes, finance charges, and dealer document processing charge of $799. A $395 transfer fee will be added to the price of all vehicles transferred from other locations. *Prices also exclude any dealer added accessories and other fees. *Internet prices may not be valid with promotional/specials APRs.* Other vehicles may require financing with an outside lender. All financing is subject to approved credit. *All customers must qualify for all incentives to qualify for the advertised price.* Manufacturer incentives are valid during the time period set by the manufacturer and are subject to change without notice. All prices, specifications and availability are subject to change without notice. *Advertised pricing and specials are reserved for local Alexandria VW customers only–must be present in-person to qualify*


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Savvv said:


> I sent my local sales guy an email asking for the following:
> 
> 2019 SEL R Line w/ 4-Motion
> Captains chairs
> ...


It truly does depend on the incentives at the time of delivery/signing, BUT it's really hard to tell if that's a good deal without the MSRP


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> It truly does depend on the incentives at the time of delivery/signing, BUT it's really hard to tell if that's a good deal without the MSRP


But we know the msrp based on the order guide. It works out to 10% off plus $500.


----------



## vortex40235 (Jan 18, 2019)

I bought mine just before Christmas from a NJ dealership.

2019 Atlas SEL Premium w/ 4Motion, 2nd row captains chair. MSRP $50890 (incl Destination)
Paid $45208 + $495 Dealer fee + NJ TTL - $1000 VW rebate. No Finance

Here is what I did. I first contacted around 10 dealers in Virginia/DC/Maryland area, find a matching vehicle from dealer inventory, click "GET E-PRICE", ask for OTD price with this specific VIN. Some dealers won't give you OTD through email, but others will. Once I got the lowest OTD price, contacted around 20 NJ/NY/PA VW Dealers, find a vehicle in their current inventory with similar MSRP, ask them to match the price. Most of the local dealers won't be able to match. Their price is around $1500 to $2000 above that. Finally, one dealership agreed to match. I then picked up the Atlas the next day.

The whole process takes about two weeks. At the end, I'm happy with the outcome.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

As much as I want to give the business to my local dealer, if they won’t budge or give me what I want for what I’m offering (which based on history of this thread is right in line), then I’ll probably go the route you just mentioned. Thanks


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

Savvv said:


> As much as I want to give the business to my local dealer, if they won’t budge or give me what I want for what I’m offering (which based on history of this thread is right in line), then I’ll probably go the route you just mentioned. Thanks


Funny story, maybe...

Local dealer yelled at me because I was there 30 mins before closing hours. Next day was Sunday so we looked for a similar car at the next closest dealer out of state.

They gave us all the money and all the discounts.

When I went to the local dealer after buying, the GM got in my face and yelled at me for buying at another dealership. I offered to shake his hand, he refused.

Bottom line, congrats for getting what you wanted! Awesome!


----------



## Sugar Bear (Jul 17, 2016)

DEAL OR NO DEAL

19' SE (no tech) 
white on black
captains chairs
tow package
some rubber mats
some kind of theft protection
some kind of paint protection

$34k or around $38k OTD


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Sugar Bear said:


> DEAL OR NO DEAL
> 
> 19' SE (no tech)
> white on black
> ...


You would probably do close to that price (a bit more) to have the tech package. I am guessing that this SE is front wheel drive and not 4Motion! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil37 (Jul 5, 2015)

I did not pay yet, however I came across a 2018 Atlas 2.0 Turbo fwd in Fortuna red with black interior for $27,230 out the door. ($25,380 plus fees and tax). Seems like a good deal.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Phil37 said:


> I did not pay yet, however I came across a 2018 Atlas 2.0 Turbo fwd in Fortuna red with black interior for $27,230 out the door. ($25,380 plus fees and tax). Seems like a good deal.


I think you can negotiate it down a bit more. My bet (based on your profile showing Bangor, Maine) the most requested would be the 4 motion and since this one is still sitting in their inventory that would give you a bit more negotiating power. A 2019 would probably go for a 2 to 3K more right now.


----------



## Sugar Bear (Jul 17, 2016)

Hfqkhal said:


> You would probably do close to that price (a bit more) to have the tech package. I am guessing that this SE is front wheel drive and not 4Motion!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i can do without tech. from what i gathered its just the lane assist and keyless start? im just looking for a basic atlas with captains chairs. and yes its fwd but im in cali.


----------



## atlas2019 (Jan 14, 2019)

*2019 ATLAS SE with Tech*

1. dealer location: Atlanta
2. 2019 Atlas SE with Tech
3. MSRP: 37.295
20" Silver Triple 5-spoke Wheels Package: 700
Towing Package: Includes factory-installed trailer hitch w/ 5,000 lbs. towing capacity: 550
Privacy cover for cargo area: 200
Roadside Assistance Kit: 85
Total Suggested Price: 39,825
Discount: 3,479
Rebate: 1,000
Adjusted Price: 35,345
Trade in: 15,000 (I got 14,000 from Carmax. My dealer offered 15000 plus tax benefit (-929.74))
Doc Fee: 599
Tax: 1,341
Balance: 22,333.17 (payment with check)


----------



## Tigercub (Feb 7, 2019)

vortex40235 said:


> I bought mine just before Christmas from a NJ dealership.
> 
> 2019 Atlas SEL Premium w/ 4Motion, 2nd row captains chair. MSRP $50890 (incl Destination)
> Paid $45208 + $495 Dealer fee + NJ TTL - $1000 VW rebate. No Finance
> ...



Thanks guys for all the great info. 

Vortex, can I ask what dealer finally matched the deal? I'm from the NY/NJ area too and have some quotes from the DC area that are about 12% off MSRP on the options we are looking for. Thats factoring in Freight and Documentation charges and when the dealer adds back incentives like College Grad and First Responder. But I am worried that I lock in the car, agree on a price and when I drive 5 hours down there get the runaround. Did you have to show the OTD price sheet?


----------



## vortex40235 (Jan 18, 2019)

Tigercub said:


> Thanks guys for all the great info.
> 
> Vortex, can I ask what dealer finally matched the deal? I'm from the NY/NJ area too and have some quotes from the DC area that are about 12% off MSRP on the options we are looking for. Thats factoring in Freight and Documentation charges and when the dealer adds back incentives like College Grad and First Responder. But I am worried that I lock in the car, agree on a price and when I drive 5 hours down there get the runaround. Did you have to show the OTD price sheet?


I sent you a private message.

For me, I just attached the email with best OTD I got, sent it to other dealers and ask them to match.


----------



## Tigercub (Feb 7, 2019)

vortex40235 said:


> I sent you a private message.
> 
> For me, I just attached the email with best OTD I got, sent it to other dealers and ask them to match.


Thanks Vortex! I'll try that.


----------



## TweetlBeetl (Feb 12, 2019)

Deal is in the works with deposit put down. Thoughts?

Southeastern US, Alabama

2019 Atlas SEL Premium
Pacific Blue w/ Shetland Beige
2nd Row Captain's Chairs
Monster Mats
Privacy Cover
Originally equipped with 20" black wheels
Dealer swapped wheels to 20" R-Line Trenton wheels on request

Price : $44,900

MSRP: $50,890 (+ cost of Trentons $1,200 - cost of black wheel option $500 = ~$51,590)

Doc Fees: $616
OTD: $46,907


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

TweetlBeetl said:


> Deal is in the works with deposit put down. Thoughts?
> 
> Southeastern US, Alabama
> 
> ...


Is your OTD price with sales tax? If so I’d say you did good.


----------



## Sugar Bear (Jul 17, 2016)

Savvv said:


> Is your OTD price with sales tax? If so I’d say you did good.


o **** savwko.......... now thats a name i havent seen since the EARLY mk4 days! good to see you still kicking around on vortex.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Sugar Bear said:


> o **** savwko.......... now thats a name i havent seen since the EARLY mk4 days! good to see you still kicking around on vortex.


Haha yes sir. Currently in an ‘18 Tiguan SEL-P 4mo R-Line (been active over in the Tig forums) and am looking to try to order/purchase an Atlas SEL 4mo R-Line for the wife.


----------



## Kevin M (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi all,

Looking to get an Atlas and want input from the group. Here is where I'm at.

I live in NYC Metro Area, CT to be specific.
Went to Danbury VW as my first stop.
Desired car is 19 Atlas, SE, Tech, R-Line, Captains 2nd row, white on black. $43Kish MSRP

Deal I was offered:
$43,769 MSRP
$39,670 sales prices
55% residual (15K miles/year)
0.00096 money factor (great!)
$499 dealer fee
$675 bank actuation fee (sounds BS)
$494.44 monthly payment (without taxes)

I feel like my sales price should be in the $6K off MSRP, which brings my monthly to $440 per nifty Leasematic app.

Thoughts?


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Kevin M said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Looking to get an Atlas and want input from the group. Here is where I'm at.
> 
> ...


There is a section in the *edmunds.com* where there is a guy that will give you the low down on these numbers to me the monthly seems a bit high 


Edited to include the link for the lease question section (red color text)


----------



## Kevin M (Dec 6, 2011)

Hfqkhal said:


> There is a section in the *edmunds.com* where there is a guy that will give you the low down on these numbers to me the monthly seems a bit high
> 
> 
> Edited to include the link for the lease question section (red color text)


Thanks, i made a post there.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Kevin M said:


> Thanks, i made a post there.


Well it looks like you got the response from him.


----------



## Tigercub (Feb 7, 2019)

*19 Atlas SE w Tech 4Motion*

Hi all, 

Picked up my Atlas today. I may have left a bit of money on the table, but got exactly the options I wanted and I'm happy with the purchase. 

Here goes: 
1) NY State
2) 19 SE w Tech, 4Motion, Moonroof and 20 inch wheels, Reflex Silver. 
3) Sales Price: $38,500 + taxes, tags, fees. 
4) MSRP $42,750
5) Got the VW 5-year 1.9% financing. Couldnt touch that rate from a 3rd party lender. 

I searched all over for this Atlas and options. Talked to dealers in Virginia, DC, Mass... All the dealers like Lindsay and King that show the lowest prices on cars.com and autodealer. It took a long time to sort out how each dealer broke down their rates and many of them didnt want to give detailed quotes via email. The dealership I bought the car from was very upfront. I asked for a price on the car they had on the lot, told them I had quotes from other dealers and they came back within minutes with a competitive email quote. 

Once they were asked to beat the deal provided by the NYS dealer, the DC dealers couldnt do enough to warrant the drive down. My sense is their is a bifurcated market of a) competitive dealers who all come within a few hundred dollars of one another and b) non-competitive dealers who maybe have a client base or territory that allows them to put a larger margin on their vehicles. The VW dealers closest to home all quoted thousands of dollars more than what I settled at and didnt negotiate. So I dealt with one about 70 miles away.


----------



## EBrake (Sep 19, 2004)

*SE with towing*

Looks like most places are pretty fair on their pricing, however I think there is more room to go. I've been told 36,200 + tax tag and title on a 4motion SE with technology and tow package. 

So dealers have been telling customers to keep the VW financing for 6 months so they get their incentives? Seems like a horrible way to do business, as most people will refi the second they walk out the door. 

We were going buy a used 18, however with the uncertainty of the 5,000 lb hitch (which doesn't exist as an add on from VW), we are looking back at the new SE's that already have the hitch installed


----------



## S-WORKS (Jan 28, 2019)

*Se w/tech r-line*

2018 se w/tech r-line-platinum grey metallic
tow package, monster mats
msrp b4 tp and mats; 39,245.00
40,000 otd
no financing..., cash
might have been thrown a bone after many vw purchases since first gti in earyly 80's!


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Hey everyone. Just received 2 quotes from my sales guy at the local dealer. It’s an SEL R-Line w/ 4Mo, Captains Chairs, and 2 years of VW Care. The first quote is with a $3,750 discount, but better interest rates. Second quote is with a $4,750 discount, and 2% more interest. What are your thoughts?










Should I try to get a refinance quote while I wait from a local bank or credit union?


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Savvv said:


> Hey everyone. Just received 2 quotes from my sales guy at the local dealer. It’s an SEL R-Line w/ 4Mo, Captains Chairs, and 2 years of VW Care. The first quote is with a $3,750 discount, but better interest rates. Second quote is with a $4,750 discount, and 2% more interest. What are your thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Call around and see if you get a better financing on the 2nd deal. Their price is right but the end result is that they will be making it back via the financing. From a friend of mine who was in that financing business he always told methane the dealer will get you one way or the other unless you surprise them with cash or out of the blue with financing from outside.


----------



## jonnyg (Jan 10, 2003)

2019 SEL-P with captain chairs
50,569 MSRP
44,000 including partner program
399 doc
+TTL
Had to finance it through them to get price, but will pay it off asap
Out of state purchase to get color combo we wanted
Thought this was a pretty decent deal?


----------



## Aztecman (Nov 27, 2018)

quest4val said:


> Aztecman said:
> 
> 
> > Of course you can still negotiate. But you won’t get their absolute lowest offer and still get 1.9% financing. I was able to negotiate 20% off MSRP but had to settle for 5.4% financing. I will be refinancing for a much lower rate in a couple weeks.
> ...


It was a 2018 2.0T SE w/ Tech. Bought it on 12/1. They may have been looking to clear space for the incoming 2019. This is the exact trim I was looking for and it isn’t being made for 2019 so I’m stoked that I snagged it.


----------



## Aztecman (Nov 27, 2018)

audifan22 said:


> Aztecman said:
> 
> 
> > audifan22 said:
> ...


It was the 2018 2.0T Se w/ tech. Bought on 12/1.


----------



## s12dxer (Dec 10, 2018)

Just purchased 2019 Atlas SEL Premium V6 4 Motion
Fortana Red
Black Leather with Captains
$50,900 MSRP
$46,900 +TTL (~$350 in Oregon)
No Other fees, had to finance through VW, but can payoff after a few payments
Delivered to my house, awesome experience....


----------



## JJDiesel (Feb 25, 2019)

2019 SEL Premium 4 Motion with leather. $43,200. I was trying to get in the 42's but would probably have had to travel quite a ways to get it so I played a lot of dealers against each other (thank you car gurus!) and think I did OK. Sierra brown. Black rims and leather. Never thought I would like black rims but the brown color looks better with the black rims than the chrome ones.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

JJDiesel said:


> 2019 SEL Premium 4 Motion with leather. $43,200. I was trying to get in the 42's but would probably have had to travel quite a ways to get it so I played a lot of dealers against each other (thank you car gurus!) and think I did OK. Sierra brown. Black rims and leather. Never thought I would like black rims but the brown color looks better with the black rims than the chrome ones.


Wow. That’s exactly the same sale price I’m able to get an SEL R-Line with bench seating. What kind of financing were you using though?


----------



## EBrake (Sep 19, 2004)

*2019 SE 4Motion with Tow package*

19' SE 4Motion Reflex Silver and Tow package.

I'm not sure the starting MSRP, but the only option we asked for was the Tow package for $550.

Starting price: $33,123
OTD price: $35,500

This was an excellent price considering they adjusted trade in by $500 and gave us the price we wanted within 10 minutes. We did have to go with VW financing (4.9 for 60 or 6.4 for 72 mo.) but we will refinance with Navy Fed in 3 months. 

This was the 4th dealership we walked into ready to buy... 2 sales people more or less ignored us and the last just refused to negotiate. Erik from Oursiman VW in So Md did an excellent job.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

EBrake said:


> 19' SE 4Motion Reflex Silver and Tow package.
> 
> I'm not sure the starting MSRP, but the only option we asked for was the Tow package for $550.
> 
> ...


Toal MSRP for your car (including delivery and before taxes and other fees) is: $38,840


----------



## jrhelbert (Mar 18, 2019)

2019 Atlas SEL Premium V6 4 Motion
Fortana Red
Black Leather with Captains Chairs
Black Wheels
$50,790 MSRP
$44500 +TTL

Used the partner program and my wife qualified for their new grad rebate. Financed through VW for 1.9%, would have been 43,500 at their higher rates.



JJDiesel said:


> 2019 SEL Premium 4 Motion with leather. $43,200. I was trying to get in the 42's but would probably have had to travel quite a ways to get it so I played a lot of dealers against each other (thank you car gurus!) and think I did OK. Sierra brown. Black rims and leather. Never thought I would like black rims but the brown color looks better with the black rims than the chrome ones.


Using CarGurus and shopping around was def the way to go. I probably could have gotten an identical one for $500 less, but would have had to drive to drive ~250 mi to Chicago and deal with the hassle of out of state purchasing. Got lucky that the next best priced dealership was the second closest (still 100 mi away)


----------



## Hadziabdulah (Mar 13, 2019)

Got my 2018 SE w/tech V6 4Motion on lease for $455 per month with first month drive off, 36m/10K and including end of lease $10K protection plan for ($20 per month value)
White with Shetland bench seats.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

1. Columbiana, OH (South of Youngstown area), Preston VW of Boardman
2. 2019 SEL R-Line w/ 4-Motion, White on Black, Trailer Hitch Extras, Monster Mats, Heavy Duty Trunk Liner w/ CarGo Blocks, Privacy Cover, First Aid Kit, Roadside Assistance Kit
3. Sell Price - $43,329 (8% off sticker)
4. Sticker - $47,049 (includes destination)
5. Not sure
6. Doc fee - $250, 7.25% sales tax - $3,159.48, Temp Tag - $18.50, Title - $15.00

Grand Total was $46,771.98, financed all but $500 for 72 months at 3.4%, with a $711.35/mo payment.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Savvv said:


> 1. Columbiana, OH (South of Youngstown area), Preston VW of Boardman
> 2. 2019 SEL R-Line w/ 4-Motion, White on Black, Trailer Hitch Extras, Monster Mats, Heavy Duty Trunk Liner w/ CarGo Blocks, Privacy Cover, First Aid Kit, Roadside Assistance Kit
> 3. Sell Price - $43,329 (8% off sticker)
> 4. Sticker - $47,049 (includes destination)
> ...


Nice you got the best of both pricing and financing. Enjoy. So based on your side profile you now have 3 SUVs. The Atlas, Tiguan and the Acadia


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Hfqkhal said:


> Nice you got the best of both pricing and financing. Enjoy. So based on your side profile you now have 3 SUVs. The Atlas, Tiguan and the Acadia


Yes. The Acadia needs to be turned in as it was a lease. Can’t wait for some summer photos of these two:


----------



## A-SELP4 (Mar 21, 2019)

2019 Atlas SEL Premium V6 4 Motion
Platinum Gray
Golden Oak
Captain's Chairs
Trailer Hitch Extras
MonsterMats with & Heavy Duty Trunk Liner
Black Alloy Wheels
Splash Guards
Privacy Cover
Rear Bumper Applique
Luggage Net
Roadside Kit

$51,685 MSRP
$45011 + $85 Doc + TTL
1.9% APR

Thanks to all for the helpful information on this thread. It was very helpful in getting the Atlas we wanted at a fair price.


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

A-SELP4 said:


> 2019 Atlas SEL Premium V6 4 Motion
> Platinum Gray
> Golden Oak
> Captain's Chairs
> ...


A little off subject, but can you tell me which cargo net you received? Was it the envelope style net or the type that stretches over the cargo floor. If you have the VA Part number from the packaging, that would be very helpful.

Thanks,

TW


----------



## A-SELP4 (Mar 21, 2019)

TWs/VW said:


> A-SELP4 said:
> 
> 
> > 2019 Atlas SEL Premium V6 4 Motion
> ...


https://parts.vw.com/p/Volkswagen_2019_Atlas/69551370/3cn065110.html


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

*Atlas Cargo Net: 3CN-867-689 - Anybody have this specific part number?*



A-SELP4 said:


> https://parts.vw.com/p/Volkswagen_2019_Atlas/69551370/3cn065110.html


Thank you for that. I'm hoping to find someone who has the other Cargo Net, 3CN-867-689, so I can learn more about it before purchasing.

Anybody have this specific part number: 3CN-867-689

Is it an envelope; does it stretch over the cargo floor; etc?

TW


----------



## JJDiesel (Feb 25, 2019)

Savvv said:


> Wow. That’s exactly the same sale price I’m able to get an SEL R-Line with bench seating. What kind of financing were you using though?


I started with VW but will be refinancing at my bank.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

TWs/VW said:


> Thank you for that. I'm hoping to find someone who has the other Cargo Net, 3CN-867-689, so I can learn more about it before purchasing.
> 
> Anybody have this specific part number: 3CN-867-689
> 
> ...


Will check mine tomorrow I have the cargo net but haven’t opened it yet. 


Edit with update. Mine does not have that number and it is a pocket only and does not open flat. I think they put that type in the option order as my Atlas had the cargo blocks too along with the cargo liner 

This is pic of the part number if mine 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

*Cargo Net 3CN-867-689*



Hfqkhal said:


> Will check mine tomorrow I have the cargo net but haven’t opened it yet.
> 
> 
> Edit with update. Mine does not have that number and it is a pocket only and does not open flat. I think they put that type in the option order as my Atlas had the cargo blocks too along with the cargo liner
> ...


Thank you for that. 3CN-065-110 does not open flat - I'm going to take a chance and order 3CN-867-689 and hope that it's the type that covers the deck - I'll post my finding after it arrives.
TW


----------



## cwlc98 (Mar 26, 2019)

Just purchased a 2018 SE 4 MOTION with TECH, Trailer Hitch, and Monster Mats. Paid 32,900 OTD (not including tax). One of two 2018 left on their lot. Feel like I got a good price.


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

cwlc98 said:


> Just purchased a 2018 SE 4 MOTION with TECH, Trailer Hitch, and Monster Mats. Paid 32,900 OTD. One of two 2018 left on their lot. Feel like I got a good price.



32900 OTD? What was the price before taxes and fees?


----------



## cwlc98 (Mar 26, 2019)

shawshank redemption said:


> 32900 OTD? What was the price before taxes and fees?


Let me restate - 32900 (not including tax - doc fees were 199). Sales tax is my state is paid differently.


----------



## kfitzpatr (Aug 2, 2016)

Sunroof?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

kfitzpatr said:


> Sunroof?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I believe the SE didn’t come with the sunroof 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Need_a_VW (Nov 14, 2002)

2018 SE w/ Tech 4MOTION Factory Hitch - Monster Matts and MuddyBuddy Matts (dealer messed up a bit so, they threw these in as well)

$32117 + Tax + Dealer Fees + Title Fees

Had to drive 4 1/2 hours to get it, but so worth it. After driving minivans for the last 10 years and numerous other cars, I am finally back in a VW and loving it!


----------



## darin311 (Mar 23, 2019)

I picked up a Certified 2018 S Atlas for about 25k in Orlando a few weeks back. Only 11 months old with 4600 miles on it. Ended up around 28k OTD. Man the wife and I love it! Hoping it proves reliable so we can keep it forever.


----------



## Plater (Feb 3, 2019)

2019 SE with TECH and other options MSRP $41824 paid $38387
not including PA sales tax and other fees


----------



## marblehead (Nov 1, 2015)

I got a great deal on a leftover 2018 Silver SEL. 
MSRP was 44,300 and I paid 37,600 for the vehicle before taxes.


----------



## soulthief (May 13, 2009)

Picked it up last night for my wife!

Baltimore, MD

2019 Atlas SE Tech, AWD, Pano Sunroof, 20” Wheels, Tow Package, Monster Mats, Bumper Protector

Paid $35,758.55

Sticker $42,975

Love the way the car drives. It’s my 6th VW. The only thing that’s looming over me right now is that I maybe should have found a no option SEL. She’s happy and that’s all that really matter, right?


----------



## My1stVDoubleU (Oct 17, 2012)

2018 SE 2.0 with TECH purchased 1/2/19

MSRP: $37700
PAID: $31700 + tax + title financed through VW Credit @ 1.9 for 60 (Yes, I negotiated the rate from 4.9 to 1.9 with all available incentives and rebates applied and NO additional dealer add-on fees/charges)


FREE PIN STRIPING


----------



## kfitzpatr (Aug 2, 2016)

Thought they were advertising 1.9% for 60 months?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## My1stVDoubleU (Oct 17, 2012)

kfitzpatr said:


> Thought they were advertising 1.9% for 60 months?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Yes they were but you lose $2k in rebates if you take the 1.9. I got $6k in rebates and the 1.9 instead of the 4.9 with $4k in rebates.


----------



## jrhelbert (Mar 18, 2019)

My1stVDoubleU said:


> Yes they were but you lose $2k in rebates if you take the 1.9. I got $6k in rebates and the 1.9 instead of the 4.9 with $4k in rebates.


There was only a 1k different between the two back in February when we got ours.


----------



## Andy509 (Apr 2, 2019)

*Purchasing a 2019 VW Atlas*

I am in the market for a new 2019 VW Atlas. I've narrowed it down to the 3.6L V6 SEL R-Line FWD with captains chairs. The MSRP on the VW website is $45,035. I plan to finance a portion of it. Can anyone share with me what a good price range might be for this vehicle? Some additional details - I live in the Phoenix, AZ area. Taxes in various suburbs average about 8.2%. Title and registration is around $810. Doc fees are about $510.

Do you think it's possible to get OTD under $45,000?

I'm open to all negotiating tips and suggestions you might provide. Also happy I came across this website and appreciate what everyone has shared in the past. Thanks!


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Andy509 said:


> I am in the market for a new 2019 VW Atlas. I've narrowed it down to the 3.6L V6 SEL R-Line FWD with captains chairs. The MSRP on the VW website is $45,035. I plan to finance a portion of it. Can anyone share with me what a good price range might be for this vehicle? Some additional details - I live in the Phoenix, AZ area. Taxes in various suburbs average about 8.2%. Title and registration is around $810. Doc fees are about $510.
> 
> Do you think it's possible to get OTD under $45,000?
> 
> I'm open to all negotiating tips and suggestions you might provide. Also happy I came across this website and appreciate what everyone has shared in the past. Thanks!


Yes you should be able to do that if not even better. Look up the dealers near you and see their inventory and most of them will show the low price. Don’t expect to get that but it gives you an idea of how close it would be to your price 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3deeps (Feb 22, 2016)

Hi Guys, I've been working with a bunch of dealers in Connecticut and and wanted to see if you think this is a decent deal or if I should keep pressing.

*2019 SEL R-Line*
2nd row bench seats
VW care 2 year maintenance plan
Luggage Net and roadside kit

$43,000 + tax, dealer fee, and registration. Dealer fee is $489, tax and registration are essentially same at any dealer in CT.

I also have a trade in I need to negotiate but haven't started that yet.

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Andy509 (Apr 2, 2019)

*2019 Atlas V6 SEL R-Line package FWD*

Bought my Atlas yesterday and love it so far.

1. Live in Scottsdale, Arizona and purchased at a dealer in Phoenix, Arizona
2. 2019 Atlas V6 SEL R-Line package FWD
3. Price paid $39,077.54 (Had to purchase Zaktek Exterior ($500) and Zaktek Interior ($624) = $40,201.54 w/ these items)
4. MSRP $46,095 with following options - Platinum Gray Exterior , Black Interior, 2nd Row Dual Captains Chairs ($695), Monster Mats ($285), VW Care ($240), Privacy Cover ($200), Rear Bumper Applique in Chrome ($150), Luggage Net ($100), Road Side Assistance ($85), Destination ($995). MSRP with out options ($43,345)
5. Invoice price - $44,051
6. Doc. fees paid ($499), Sales tax ($3,367.64), Tire Disposal ($5.00), Title & Registration ($706.94), Dealer Financing at 4.9% for 36 months, put down $27k.

Total out the door price was ($44,780.12)
Vehicle ($40,201.54) + Taxes & Fees ($4,578.58) = ($44,780.12)


----------



## High_Ram (Apr 24, 2002)

What are the numbers for a leased SE 4Motion in Souther California?


----------



## VWVAtlas (Apr 15, 2019)

*2019 Atlas V6 SE w/Tech R-Line 4Motion (AWD)*

Purchased mine on 03/26 from the Northern Virginia area, after going through a couple of dealerships, the one in Tysons Corner came through with what I believe is a good deal. Feel free to provide your feedback.

*2019 Atlas V6 SE w/Tech R-Line 4Motion (AWD)*

Towing Package
Monster Mats
Privacy Cover
Rear bumper applique in Chrome
2 years of VW maintenance
Paid: *$36,302* (out the door: includes title, tags, Virginia taxes & $699 processing fee)
MSRP: *$43,225*


----------



## High_Ram (Apr 24, 2002)

Those sound like good numbers to me!


----------



## mts0518 (May 8, 2019)

*2019 Atlas V6 SE w/Tech R-Line 4Motion (AWD)*

Hi,

Looking at the same model (SE, Tech, R-Line, 4Motion/AWD). Did yours have 2nd row captain's seats or bench? Best quotes I've gotten so far are about $2k-$3K above what you were able to get before taxes, tags and fees.

Thanks!


----------



## mts0518 (May 8, 2019)

*2019 Atlas V6 SE w/Tech R-Line 4Motion (AWD)*



VWVAtlas said:


> Purchased mine on 03/26 from the Northern Virginia area, after going through a couple of dealerships, the one in Tysons Corner came through with what I believe is a good deal. Feel free to provide your feedback.
> 
> *2019 Atlas V6 SE w/Tech R-Line 4Motion (AWD)*
> 
> ...


Hi,

Looking at the same model (SE, Tech, R-Line, 4Motion/AWD, tow pkg, mats, cover, bumper applique). Best quotes I've gotten so far are about $2k-$3K above what you were able to get before taxes, tags and fees. I'm in PA. 

Did yours have 2nd row captain's seats or bench? 

Thanks!


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

purchased on Saturday for my wife.

2019 SEL 4Motion - with the following options

- 2nd row captains chairs
- 20" Silver Triple 5-Spoke Alloy Wheel
- Heavy Duty Trunk Liner with CarGo Blocks
- Monster Mats

- MSRP: 45,934

- Paid: 46,300 with taxes, title, tags included in final price.

however, our deal came in the form of what they offered for my trade in. 
as i traded in my 2018 Tiguan SE 4Motion, they offered me 6k over initial value for my Tig, so we came out pretty good on the negative equity that rolled over into the Atlas. i was happier having them offer more to take off that negative equity, since this Atlas is planned to be kept for the next 15-20 years.


----------



## rvwatlas (Apr 28, 2019)

Just purchased a 2019 SEL Prem 4 Motion with captain chairs, blacked out wheels, luggage net and roadside kit for $7k under MSRP. MSRP = $50.5K/Purchase = $43.5K.


----------



## Bedardsim (May 15, 2019)

*Atlas 2018 17000km 36500$ Ca*

Hello
I just found an Atlas 2018 V6 Confortline with (10563 mi) 
for 36500 Canadian $ + 15% tx = 31185$ US
Simon


----------



## twotwenty (May 11, 2019)

Hi. We paid $45,500 out the door including all taxes (NYC 8.825%) for our 2019 SEL. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nowosun (Dec 28, 2012)

*2019 Atlas S 2.0T - Northern VA*

2019 Atlas S 2.0T in Northern VA, Platinum Grey
- Monster Mats, Trunk Liner and Car Go Blocks
- Rear Bumper Applique in Chrome

MSRP $32,325 (incl. destination)
Paid $27,600 OTD
- Sell Price $25,630 (incl. $500 discount from Partner Program)
- Dealer Processing Fee $699
- Tax, tag, title, etc.

Prefer the (relative) light weight and fuel efficiency of the 2.0T model.
Also don't feel the need to get all the toys on the higher trims.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

nowosun said:


> 2019 Atlas S 2.0T in Northern VA, Platinum Grey
> - Monster Mats, Trunk Liner and Car Go Blocks
> - Rear Bumper Applique in Chrome
> 
> ...


Which dealer? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nowosun (Dec 28, 2012)

Hfqkhal said:


> Which dealer?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lindsay at Dulles

There are not many S trim in stock. I waited for two weeks since my wife was specific on color.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

nowosun said:


> Lindsay at Dulles
> 
> There are not many S trim in stock. I waited for two weeks since my wife was specific on color.


That is where I got mine from. And yes it is true they really don’t stock up on S trims much 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## giowop (Apr 30, 2019)

*2019 SEL Premium*

2019 SEL Premium Metallic Gray:
- 3200 miles on it; dealer demo so still considered "new"
- 20" Black wheels
- Mojo floor mats
- Monster floor Mats
- Cargo Privacy Cover
- Cargo Organizer thingy with the velcro things
- Cargo Net
- 1st Aid Kit
- first 3 oil changes and 6 tire rotations free (30,000)

We would have gotten for $44,400 including doc dest etc but excluding tax. Paid an extra $2k to get 0% financing for 72 months. Ended up being $46,400 plus tax. I think sticker price with all the extras would have been a shade above $51k.


----------



## Tylerdh (Apr 26, 2019)

2018 CPO SE 4Motion 15k Miles - $28,000


----------



## OneBadBolt (May 17, 2019)

*2019 SEL Premium with 4MOTION - $42K*

New 2019 SEL Premium with 4MOTION
- MSRP $51,030
- 30 miles on it
- Deep Black Pearl
- Titan Black Interior
- 2nd Row Dual captain's Chairs
- Luggage Net
- Rear Bumper Applique in Chrome
- Roadside Assistance Kit
- Rubber Mats Kit (set of 4 Monster Mats w/logo, Heavy Duty Trunk Liner w/VW CarGo Blocks)
- Trailer Hitch Extras

Purchased from Crown VW in Lawrence KS last night for $42K OTD. Dealership fee was $230 and I have to pay taxes to the DOR within 30 days.


----------



## photomel66 (May 19, 2019)

*Wow!*

This is a great deal. I got a quote for a similarly outfitted 2019 SEL-P for $44,500 and I thought that was pretty good. Nearly $7400 off of MSRP.


----------



## Jonmike (Aug 16, 2018)

Tylerdh said:


> 2018 CPO SE 4Motion 15k Miles - $28,000


I'm thinking of getting a cpo as well. Do you have a website link what you got?

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Tylerdh (Apr 26, 2019)

Jonmike said:


> I'm thinking of getting a cpo as well. Do you have a website link what you got?
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


it is not on the dealership website anymore. 2018 SE 4Motion. Pretty basic to be honest. 2nd row bench. no tow package. no sunroof. no tech package.
we drive a ton and i really liked the 84,000 miles of warranty and over $10k less than new. it felt pretty good paying under $30k for a really nice 4Motion Atlas.
i traded in a 2015 Yukon and have really liked the Atlas so far. more 2nd row leg room for my teenage boys which was surprising. 
if i were to do it over again, i probably would have held out and waited for a used one with buckets and tow. just would have been a little better for my situation.


----------



## Jonmike (Aug 16, 2018)

Great thanks! I saw a S 4motion 12k miles cpo for 28k hence asking so I can negotiate the price down a bit.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Jonmike said:


> Great thanks! I saw a S 4motion 12k miles cpo for 28k hence asking so I can negotiate the price down a bit.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


Negotiating down is for sure a requirement for an S package cost at most should not be more that $26K (in my opinion). For that price you can work in a a couple thousand dollars more and negotiate fro a brand new one.


----------



## Jonmike (Aug 16, 2018)

Yeah that's what I was thinking. 2k more then you get a bnew. How to negotiate it down? Ill probably get more data from prior sales. I dislike car shopping. 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Jonmike said:


> Yeah that's what I was thinking. 2k more then you get a bnew. How to negotiate it down? Ill probably get more data from prior sales. I dislike car shopping.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


It all depends how many VW dealers around you. Shop for the best price on a new one and with the one that has the lowest price then use that are your negotiating point. The dealer has to make it worth it to you to entice you for the used one.


----------



## Tylerdh (Apr 26, 2019)

Jonmike said:


> Yeah that's what I was thinking. 2k more then you get a bnew. How to negotiate it down? Ill probably get more data from prior sales. I dislike car shopping.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


just out of curiosity, where are you located?


----------



## Jonmike (Aug 16, 2018)

Michigan

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Tylerdh (Apr 26, 2019)

Jonmike said:


> Michigan
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


ok, thanks. I used to work for KBB.com and Autotrader and know quite a few dealerships in Iowa, Nebraska, Kansas and Missouri. just seeing if i could help you out at all with any "connections". the only used Atlas around me now (Omaha) is a CPO S FWD with 13k miles for $25k, non-CPO SE 4Motion with 22k miles for $27,500, and CPO 2019 SE Tech R-line 2k miles for $36k.


----------



## Jonmike (Aug 16, 2018)

I see! Thanks though!

So a CPO S 4motion 12k miles is not too bad for 27.8k no?

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Tylerdh (Apr 26, 2019)

Jonmike said:


> I see! Thanks though!
> 
> So a CPO S 4motion 12k miles is not too bad for 27.8k no?
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


others might disagree with me... but (based on S 4Motion V6) looks like CPO retail value is around $28,000 according to NADA, KBB lists fair market price for CPO is $26,900 (with a range of $25k - $28K). i used 48002 as a zip for these figures (a michigan zip).
I bought an SE 4Motion for only a couple hundred more than what they are asking for that S. If i were buying it, i would want to be closer to $25,500 to $26k. i am not telling you what to do, just giving some numbers and ideas....  also, i know it is CPO, but these figures don't consider overall condition, or options, etc.


----------



## dondraperdfw (May 17, 2019)

Just got a sel 4Motion prestige.
Msrp 51,670. Selling price 43,134. Have to pay taxes, $150 doc fee and $263 non tax fee.

How did I do?


----------



## Appletini (Apr 8, 2012)

2019 Atlas V6 SEL R-Line w/ 4Motion
-Your city or region and/or dealer location 
South East PA(North of Philly)

-Trim level purchased and identification of options/accessories purchased (AWD? Honda Sensing? Trailer hitch? Etc.) 
SEL R-Line, AWD, Captain's Chairs, Trailer hitch extras, Monster Mats/Trunk liner + Blocks, VW-Care 10&20k, Privacy Cover for Cargo, First Aid & Roadside Assistance

-Your price paid 
42,088

-Sticker price (MSRP) (or discount you received from MSRP) including the options/accessories included in your price paid 
45,145 (47,984 with options/acc/destination ect)


----------



## ajs317 (May 16, 2019)

Appletini said:


> 2019 Atlas V6 SEL R-Line w/ 4Motion
> -Your city or region and/or dealer location
> South East PA(North of Philly)
> 
> ...


Was your $42k including tax and registration?


----------



## max and tiny (Apr 27, 2010)

2019 se 4motion with tech
msrp 41300
out the door 40015 with TTL
white with black interior


----------



## BigBadBull (Aug 20, 2004)

19' Atlas SEL Premium
T Brown /Shetland

Captains chair 
Trailer hitch extras
Monster mats, trunkliner
Privacy Cargo cover
Rear bumper protector

MSRP $51045

Paid $45,000


----------



## glennbmx7 (Jun 18, 2019)

2019 Atlas SEL
Platinum w/ Black interior
Captains Chairs

MSRP $44,255
Sold price: $35,505
OTD: $38,161

This thread helped me in determining a good starting spot for a deal. Thanks everyone.


----------



## photomel66 (May 19, 2019)

glennbmx7 said:


> 2019 Atlas SEL
> Platinum w/ Black interior
> Captains Chairs
> 
> ...



Really great deal. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

WhiteWind said:


> There is no such a thing as Platinum! And SEL Premium MSRP is 48-50 k . So please no bs ok. What you got is probably regular SEL without 4Motion or R-Line. Then with deals they run it sounds about right what u paid.


Uh, I'll bet any amount of money the poster is saying they bought a Platinum Gray exterior color...


----------



## Sugar Bear (Jul 17, 2016)

FINALLY!! I CAN POST!

2019 SE
white on black
capt chairs
no tech
fwd

msrp $37k
otd $34k


----------



## WhiteWind (Jun 12, 2019)

Pizza Cat!!!! said:


> WhiteWind said:
> 
> 
> > There is no such a thing as Platinum! And SEL Premium MSRP is 48-50 k . So please no bs ok. What you got is probably regular SEL without 4Motion or R-Line. Then with deals they run it sounds about right what u paid.
> ...


You are right. My bad. I stay corrected.


----------



## WhiteWind (Jun 12, 2019)

2019 SEL R line with 4Motion 
Pure White with Shetland interior 
47100 MSRP with options and Destination fee
43483 OTD price paid


----------



## chowfun27 (Aug 2, 2011)

glennbmx7 said:


> 2019 Atlas SEL
> Platinum w/ Black interior
> Captains Chairs
> 
> ...


wow what a deal congrats. do you mind sharing which dealer you purchased through?


----------



## SPAAtlas (Jun 25, 2019)

2019 SEL Premium 4Motion
White w/Black interior

21' two-tone machined wheels
Trailering goodies
Roadside Assistance Kit
First Aid Kit
Monster Mats
H/D Trunk Liner w/Cargo Blocks
Privacy Cover

MSRP $51,844
Paid $46K

Not as stellar a deal as some here, but we were in and out of the dealership in 2 hours.


----------



## Justin7983 (Nov 18, 2008)

2019 Atlas V6 SEL R-Line 4Motion
Hudson Valley area, NY
Pure White w/ Shetland Interior
Trailer hitch extras, Monster Mats (Bench Seats), Trunk liner w/ Cargo Blocks, Splash guards, Chrome rear bumper protector, Privacy cover, First aid kit & roadside assitance kit combo pack.
VW Care 10k & 20k
MSRP $47,521
Price paid: $41,151 + TTL ($75 doc fee, $62 Reg, $10 tire tax)
Tax was reduced from trade in.


----------



## glennbmx7 (Jun 18, 2019)

WhiteWind said:


> You are right. My bad. I stay corrected.


Yes, its Platinum Grey with NO 4Motion or R-Line. We live in Houston so no need for 4Motion. Purchased from the great folks at Demontrond VW.
Came with the premium mats.

Used quotes from dealers all over Texas online to leverage them into matching a quote from a dealer out of city. All online negotiating was via email and chats and within 2 days spoke to Demontrond and they matched the amount off MSRP. We actually had our sights set on a SE w/ tech model but the wife felt safer with front sensors and I got sold on the included tow package and pano-sunroof.

Ill never spend hours at the dealer again after this last purchase. Since we were in no rush, this thread was a tremendous help in determining the highest price I was willing to pay even if I had to go out of town or state.


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

*How does this sound?*

‘19 V6 SE w Tech and 4 Motion. Fontana red. 
MSRP $42,515
Can buy at $35,230 plus TTL

Finance $20k at 2.79%

Should I jump? In Midwest. 
Worked 3 different dealers, others were $2k more, including dealer where I got my GTI


----------



## Wbflyer (Dec 27, 2018)

*2019 SE R-Line w/Tech-package/Tow package*

2019 SE 4Motion R-Line with tech and tow

Sticker $43,500
OTD $34,250

$9K off the sticker (took a week but they did it.) It's also about timing...


----------



## glennbmx7 (Jun 18, 2019)

Jhawkcclux said:


> ‘19 V6 SE w Tech and 4 Motion. Fontana red.
> MSRP $42,515
> Can buy at $35,230 plus TTL
> 
> ...


I would get the quote sent to you in writing and send it to a few dealers via email that your willing to drive to maybe 150-250mi away. If none of them can beat it then I would feel safe you’ve pretty much hit bottom. If they can then get their quote and send it to the dealer that your working with now and tell them to beat it. 7k+ off is a great deal!


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

*Done!*

Picked up ‘19 Atlas SE w tech. And 4 mo. Towing package, 20” wheels, monster mats and trunk mat/blocks, privacy cover, and home link mirror. Sticker at $42,100. Paid $34,900 plus TTL. Financed about half @2.79%
Deal I could live with, dealer in LAWRENCE KS beat everyone in KC by over $2500. Drove home in rain, will post a pic next to GTI when I get er cleaned up


----------



## chisai88 (Jan 10, 2003)

Just picked up an Atlas SE with Tech, V6, 4Motion, R-Line, Pano Roof, Bucket Seats, Tow Package with wiring, rear bumper applique, tonneau, monster mats, tablet holder. Pure White with beige interior. This was in Northern VA.
MSRP $45,555, (really 45,445 but a talked them into a tablet holder for free which is ~$110.)
Paid $36,850 ($8705 off MSRP)
OTD $39,410(includes 799 processing fee and TTL)


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

chisai88 said:


> Just picked up an Atlas SE with Tech, V6, 4Motion, R-Line, Pano Roof, Bucket Seats, Tow Package with wiring, rear bumper applique, tonneau, monster mats, tablet holder. Pure White with beige interior. This was in Northern VA.
> MSRP $45,555, (really 45,445 but a talked them into a tablet holder for free which is ~$110.)
> Paid $36,850 ($8705 off MSRP)
> OTD $39,410(includes 799 processing fee and TTL)


Congrats. Where in Norther VA?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chisai88 (Jan 10, 2003)

This was at Fairfax VW


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

chisai88 said:


> This was at Fairfax VW


Good dealer too. I got mine from Lindsay


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kfitzpatr (Aug 2, 2016)

chisai88 said:


> Just picked up an Atlas SE with Tech, V6, 4Motion, R-Line, Pano Roof, Bucket Seats, Tow Package with wiring, rear bumper applique, tonneau, monster mats, tablet holder. Pure White with beige interior. This was in Northern VA.
> MSRP $45,555, (really 45,445 but a talked them into a tablet holder for free which is ~$110.)
> Paid $36,850 ($8705 off MSRP)
> OTD $39,410(includes 799 processing fee and TTL)


Thats a nice deal!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken2019 (Jul 14, 2019)

Got quotes from VW Fairfax

SE without Tech V6 3.6L FWD $33800 OTD
SE with Tech & Sunroof V6 3.6L AWD $37300 OTD

Good deal? Thanks!


----------



## hygge (Feb 13, 2019)

Also looking into a 2019 Atlas SE 4 motion with tow package, just got a quote from my local dealer...

MSRP: $39,244
Savings: $3,360
Selling price: $35,864
Rebates: $3,250
Partner discount: $500

Final price: $32,014

Any thoughts? Is this a good deal? Would be paying with trade/cash and financing (no special VW financing)


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

I think that price looks good. What I ran into was the either/or thing. They would give me the rebates only if I used their financing (inflated VW rate). If I financed on my own, most of the rebates went away. Finally found 1 dealer who would honor my financing (Bof A) is somehow ‘partnered’ w VW so they honored it 2.79% and gave me the rebates


----------



## chisai88 (Jan 10, 2003)

Right now, at least in NoVA you should be getting at least $7200 offf MSRP. Most dealers in the area are offering this. I got closer to 8K off, without much negotiating. Usually the more accessories, the easier it is to get money off of MSRP. Note my post a few up for what I paid.


----------



## mdfrew (Dec 8, 2009)

Recently got pricing on a few different trim levels. All are with 4Motion, with captains seats and panoramic moonroof. 

Atlas SEL/ MSRP $46494/ Sale price $41482 plus tax and tags
Atlas SE/Tech R-Line/ MSRP $45459/ Sale price $40930 plus tax and tags
Atlas SE/Tech/ MSRP $44059/ Sale price $39794 plus tax and tags

I’m picking up an SEL next Friday. My price is going to be a little higher than what’s here, because of a few additional options that were available on another dealers lot. I also opted for 1.9% financing, over a $1500 incentive - so my OTD price will be a little higher, but my monthly payment will be lower. I’ll post up final numbers next week.


----------



## chisai88 (Jan 10, 2003)

I got your second line there at 39,940 otd a few weeks ago(45.5k Msrp SE tech,R,captn,pano,hitch etc etc. good luck


----------



## Sugar Bear (Jul 17, 2016)

Wbflyer said:


> 2019 SE 4Motion R-Line with tech and tow
> 
> Sticker $43,500
> OTD $34,250
> ...



where was this?? damn thats a great deal. 



Ken2019 said:


> Got quotes from VW Fairfax
> 
> SE without Tech V6 3.6L FWD $33800 OTD
> SE with Tech & Sunroof V6 3.6L AWD $37300 OTD
> ...


we paid $34238 OTD for SE no tech/fwd


----------



## chisai88 (Jan 10, 2003)

Sugar Bear said:


> where was this?? damn thats a great deal.
> 
> 
> 
> we paid $34238 OTD for SE no tech/fwd



I think that prior post has to be sales price and not otd, as they ref 9k off msrp, and that is basically the otd price which wouldn’t have ttl...if not, then yes that is a hell of a deal


----------



## Trbmk4 (Apr 13, 2011)

2018 VW Atlas SEL (Brand New 5 miles on it)
Mrsp 45k
34 OTD 

The only reason why got it this cheap was because we originally purchased a launch edition as soon as it came out, 6 months later water was leaking inside, took it to vw about 5 times and I was going to do lemon law but vw took it back and upgraded us to the SEL and no extra cost, so I can’t complain.


----------



## chisai88 (Jan 10, 2003)

^^ Glad they took care of you like that!

My sister is getting ready to buy an SE Tech, V6,4Mo, pano roof, towing, and all the extras, mats, tonneau etc. This is at the VW dealer in Springfield, VA.
MSRP $43,025
Sales Price $33,131
Savings off MSRP $9,894 with a free headrest table holder ($110). Call it $10K off MSRP.
OTD with Tax, Tags, Processing = TBD.


----------



## photomel66 (May 19, 2019)

Portland, Oregon (so no sales tax)
SEL Premium 4Motion
MSRP: $51,230
Price (before tax & lic): $43,230

$8,000 off MSRP. Do you think I can do any better?


----------



## chisai88 (Jan 10, 2003)

I would think you could get another 500 off, ping other dealers within 100 miles


----------



## Learo2000GT (Jul 31, 2019)

*Negotiate Price on Used/CPO*

Good Afternoon-

First post so if this is off topic I apologize. for a new vehicle and after looking at several midsize SUVs we decided to buy the Atlas. I was thinking of buying a used or certified Preowned Atlas in the hopes of saving some money, but I am having a difficult time determining pricing, and if its worth buying used given the price difference on used.... I see deals on this thread that are 5-7 off MSRP but cant figure the best way to take those kind of figures and apply it to a used Atlas. Dealers dont go by KBB but I guess it could be used as a negotiation tool. Car Gurus helps, but I have no idea what invoice was on them new, and it it is even worth buying used being used appears to only be a couple thousand cheaper. Any tips on buying one used and determining value? Any tips or reports would be greatly appreciated. 


I saw mention of discounts but could not locate any on the VW webpage regarding cash back...... Maybe they are over? 

Last thing- Is there anyway to tell from vin numbers if the back seat will be captain or bench? ALso, are the 2nd room seats interchangeable after purchase? Having a hard time finding captain chairs in used...


Thanks so much for the help and comments is greatly appreciated. Doug


----------



## chisai88 (Jan 10, 2003)

read this thread to see what prices people are paying. Currently, you can easily get 7K+ off of MSRP with simple search of inventory at your local VW dealer/s. That will also show you the original MSRP. You can talk to dealers and see what they are willing to do. That will take 10 minutes of your time, and you will know what the 'new' price will be. There aren't very many used ones available. My sister was going to by used with ~25K miles, but the new price wasn't very much more to pay(to her). I haven't seen great discounts on used(with lower miles). I don't believe the captains chairs are interchangeable due to the armrest. Also, I believe the VIN is only associated with the Trim level, not the options, but could be wrong. Look at pictures of what you want to buy, and they will show you...


----------



## Learo2000GT (Jul 31, 2019)

chisai88 said:


> read this thread to see what prices people are paying. Currently, you can easily get 7K+ off of MSRP with simple search of inventory at your local VW dealer/s. That will also show you the original MSRP. You can talk to dealers and see what they are willing to do. That will take 10 minutes of your time, and you will know what the 'new' price will be. There aren't very many used ones available. My sister was going to by used with ~25K miles, but the new price wasn't very much more to pay(to her). I haven't seen great discounts on used(with lower miles). I don't believe the captains chairs are interchangeable due to the armrest. Also, I believe the VIN is only associated with the Trim level, not the options, but could be wrong. Look at pictures of what you want to buy, and they will show you...


I have deal in the works for the SE with Tech, sun roof and 20s for 34K before tax.... Seams like a good day.... Thoughts?


----------



## mdfrew (Dec 8, 2009)

Picked mine up last week - 19703

2019 Tourmaline Blue SEL w/ 4Motion
20" 5-spoke wheels
2nd row captains chairs
sun roof
trailer hitch
monster mats
trunk liner w/ CarGo Blocks
pre-paid 10k / 20k maintenances
Privacy Cover


MSRP: $46,734
Paid: 42,450

Also added in a couple warranty options, totaling around $4k, and another $1k in tax, title and tags.


----------



## sheaffer (Jun 25, 2003)

hey mdfrew...where did you buy? smith or garnet?


----------



## mdfrew (Dec 8, 2009)

Garnet. Go see Stefan, sits at the desk just to the left of the entrance. Super low pressure. Really relaxed dude. He was the reason we chose the Atlas over the Ascent (we were split between the cars - douchebag salesman at Concordville Subie, and he actually cared about what we wanted)

We used Costco pricing, and have nothing but good things to say about the experience. 

Tell him Matt, that BBQs a lot sent you.


----------



## hotrodz (Aug 5, 2019)

Hi All,

Been reading this forum for a few weeks now. Originally was looking at Tahoes/Yukons for my wife but just didn't get a lot of bang for your buck. Put a deposit down on an Atlas and pick it up this weekend.

Vehicle: 2019 Atlas SEL R-Line FWD, Pure White with Shetland Beige Interior

MSRP: $45,485

Discount: $7,812 + Free Window Tint, a must in TX.

Price OTD: $40,455 and we can bring our own financing which was a big seller for us so we don't have to use VW financial and their higher rates.

Not a fan of how VW adds accessories to the window sticker, we don't need the trailer ball and extension for an extra $325, and was planning to put Weathertech floor mats in it, but it comes with Monster Mats.

That being said this is the only color combo in the state at the moment so wanted to jump on it.

Looking forward to being part of the VW family!


----------



## Mesallem (Aug 6, 2019)

*2019 2.0t se*

Picked up a white on black 2.0T SE white exterior with black interior

MSRP 35090
Price paid 29590 plus ttl at 1.9% financing

Dealer offered 5500 off at 1.9%, 6000 off at 2.9 and 6500 off at 3.9

Also had an offer for another one with same MSRP but was white on beige for 28590 at 1.9%, had to go with the black interior.


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

Finally decided. After stalking this site and dealer lots (while closed) for awhile, I am finally looking to purchase an Atlas. Test drove one this past weekend and hooked me. Looking for a Black on Black SE w/ Tech (captain chairs, Pano, tow hitch) . Trying to wade through pricing now. Great credit and bank pre-approved. I understand pricing depends on savvy negotiating skills, time of day, location, moon phase, etc. but asking the forum for general price range for the above build. I am still researching and aligning info. Figured I would use another resource. Thanks for reading.


----------



## chisai88 (Jan 10, 2003)

Look at my prior post a page ago, I got what you want a month ago for around 39k otd. Had 4motion too.


----------



## buickman_86 (Nov 28, 2016)

Just joined the Atlas family yesterday 2019 SEL Premium 4motion. MSRP 51705 sell price 39999.

Not new to VW have 2 beetles. Hope to have the atlas for a long time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## photomel66 (May 19, 2019)

buickman_86 said:


> Just joined the Atlas family yesterday 2019 SEL Premium 4motion. MSRP 51705 sell price 39999.
> 
> Not new to VW have 2 beetles. Hope to have the atlas for a long time.
> 
> ...


Woah.....how'd you do this?


----------



## arkitect06 (Mar 11, 2018)

@chisai88, 
Thank you for heads up. I will review your posts and I should have mentioned that I want 4 motion as well!


----------



## buickman_86 (Nov 28, 2016)

photomel66 said:


> Woah.....how'd you do this?


3 dealers competing and some time. I know a few people also got very mad about it as well. But got the car we wanted and a great deal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jplyman (Sep 10, 2018)

*2019 Atlas White SE w/Tech, Pano and Captains*



Learo2000GT said:


> I have deal in the works for the SE with Tech, sun roof and 20s for 34K before tax.... Seams like a good day.... Thoughts?


I just picked up mine up this weekend - a white SE with the tech, Pano sunroof captains chairs, tow package, 20's, monster mats, privacy cover - sticker price of $42,070 plus another $1200 for fabric protection & window tinting (live in the south so I good with this one) so their advertised price was 43,270 - got it for $34,965 plus tax. I'm happy with my deal. The hard problem was finding the the three things we wanted - had to be white, captains chairs and the sunroof. 

Love the car - it replaced our 2013 Honda Pilot which I got a decent trade in allowance.


----------



## vbrad26 (Oct 18, 2009)

Currently trying to work out a deal on a 2019 FWD 2.0T SE w/Tech. Options include 20's, captains chairs, and pano roof.
MSRP: $39,920.00
Discount: $7,467.00
Price: $32,453.00 (before TTL)

TOTAL: $36,042.32 OTD.
I think this is ok. But I have been seeing some people here getting up to $9k off MSRP.
Of course salesman tells me that this deal would kill them, but I still feel like I could maybe squeeze a bit more.
At least get them to install a hitch for me since it does not have one...thoughts?


----------



## buickman_86 (Nov 28, 2016)

vbrad26 said:


> Currently trying to work out a deal on a 2019 FWD 2.0T SE w/Tech. Options include 20's, captains chairs, and pano roof.
> MSRP: $39,920.00
> Discount: $7,467.00
> Price: $32,453.00 (before TTL)
> ...


Do you have sams or Costco membership? They have a buying program and will put you in touch with near buy dealers that will deal more aggressively. It’s more work on your end but if you want to save the money it’s worth it to work multiple dealers like I did. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scooterkrunch (Aug 6, 2019)

*My local dealers suck.*

Just bought a 2019 SE w/Tech R-Line at the end of July pretty much sight unseen. It had captain’s chairs, pano roof, tow package, mats, etc. MSRP $45,120. The dealer had installed cross bars, running boards, hood deflector, mud guards, and windows deflectors which they gave an MSRP of $1961.50 for a total of $47,081.50. Paid $36,000 plus taxes, tags, etc.


----------



## Sue Esponte (Jan 2, 2002)

We're in the process of finalizing a deal on a 2019 SEL R-Line -- MSRP $47k, Sales Price $39k plus tax.

Seems like a good deal to me but I don't know.

-Eric


----------



## vbrad26 (Oct 18, 2009)

buickman_86 said:


> Do you have sams or Costco membership? They have a buying program and will put you in touch with near buy dealers that will deal more aggressively. It’s more work on your end but if you want to save the money it’s worth it to work multiple dealers like I did.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do not.
Does VW still do SCCA rebates?
It's been awhile...


----------



## Justin7983 (Nov 18, 2008)

Sue Esponte said:


> We're in the process of finalizing a deal on a 2019 SEL R-Line -- MSRP $47k, Sales Price $39k plus tax.
> 
> Seems like a good deal to me but I don't know.
> 
> -Eric


AWD or FWD? I bought my 2019 SEL R-Line AWD back in June for $41k. You should be able to get deeper discount at this point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hotrodz (Aug 5, 2019)

Sue Esponte said:


> We're in the process of finalizing a deal on a 2019 SEL R-Line -- MSRP $47k, Sales Price $39k plus tax.
> 
> Seems like a good deal to me but I don't know.
> 
> -Eric


You should be able to get right at $8k off, if not a little more if you can have some dealers compete for your business. We got right at $8k off this weekend, would have pushed for more but it was the only color combo and trim we wanted in the whole state (TX) so we just went with it for an easy transaction.


----------



## SushiAtlas420 (Aug 14, 2019)

So I'm stoked to join the club! 

Yesterday we bought a Black 2018 SE V6 4Motion for $26,500 before TTL, it had 31k miles on it. I felt good after making the deal and have really been enjoying driving it around and learning it's mannerisms. 1st thing I did was figure out how to turn off the engine shut off feature when you stop. That got kind of annoying after a while and there was an instance where i was waiting in the drive thru at Dunkin Donuts, i got my order and hit the gas to go and i got the error that the engine was off and i had to manually restart it. That was a big WTF moment for me with this new to me car. Other than that, i haven't been able to find anything i don't like about it yet.


----------



## Sue Esponte (Jan 2, 2002)

Justin7983 said:


> AWD or FWD? I bought my 2019 SEL R-Line AWD back in June for $41k. You should be able to get deeper discount at this point.


We're in CT -- all of the Atlases in dealer inventories are 4Motion here.  I always forget the FWD version is even available. The car we found has an MSRP of about $47,500. I reached out to 13 dealers. Based on invoice, holdback, all of the dealer/customer/manufacturer incentives out at the moment (including the cash to dealer for financing deals), we felt $39k was pretty fair for a $47k car. A lot of dealers (after some coaxing) were coming down to ~$40,500. I'm sure we could have found a few more dollars if we wanted to push hard but the incremental savings wouldn't have been worth the frustration. That's about $8k off of MSRP.

I know it's the end of the year but, evidently, dealers don't have a ton of SEL R-lines with bench seats in stock -- we didn't want captains chairs. My wife was hesitant enough about going from an 8 seater to a 7 seater. Unfortunately, going to 6 seats wasn't an option in her mind.



hotrodz said:


> You should be able to get right at $8k off, if not a little more if you can have some dealers compete for your business. We got right at $8k off this weekend, would have pushed for more but it was the only color combo and trim we wanted in the whole state (TX) so we just went with it for an easy transaction.


That's what we got -- ~$8k off MSRP. As I was saying to Justin, I'm sure we could have pushed for another $50-100 or so if we really wanted to but we truly felt the deal was fair. I'm fine with the dealer making a profit. They have bills to pay, too, and I think, in the end, the price was fair. It's far better than what TrueCar/USAA, Costco, and other purchase programs are offering around me, too.

I know it's the end of the year but, evidently, dealers don't have a ton of SEL R-lines with bench seats in stock -- we didn't want captains chairs.

-Eric


----------



## Justin7983 (Nov 18, 2008)

Sue Esponte said:


> We're in CT -- all of the Atlases in dealer inventories are 4Motion here.  I always forget the FWD version is even available.


I’m here in New York. We had a specific exterior and interior color combination we wanted with the bench seats so the dealer had to get it from Vermont, I think that made them less flexible with the price but they threw in VW Care 10k & 20k service in at the end and we got the exact vehicle we wanted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hotrodz (Aug 5, 2019)

Sue Esponte said:


> We're in CT -- all of the Atlases in dealer inventories are 4Motion here.  I always forget the FWD version is even available. The car we found has an MSRP of about $47,500. I reached out to 13 dealers. Based on invoice, holdback, all of the dealer/customer/manufacturer incentives out at the moment (including the cash to dealer for financing deals), we felt $39k was pretty fair for a $47k car. A lot of dealers (after some coaxing) were coming down to ~$40,500. I'm sure we could have found a few more dollars if we wanted to push hard but the incremental savings wouldn't have been worth the frustration. That's about $8k off of MSRP.
> 
> I know it's the end of the year but, evidently, dealers don't have a ton of SEL R-lines with bench seats in stock -- we didn't want captains chairs. My wife was hesitant enough about going from an 8 seater to a 7 seater. Unfortunately, going to 6 seats wasn't an option in her mind.
> 
> ...


Totally agreed, we were in the exact same boat. Got a white SEL R-Line with the Shetland (tan) interior with a bench seat. Talk about needle in a haystack. The dealer knew that's what we were looking for and even having that knowledge still gave us a great price. I honestly would have paid a little more for it, but didn't have to due to their transparent pricing. They also threw in window tint and a few other extras that made the deal even better.

We're loving ours so far, hope you are too Eric!


----------



## Justin7983 (Nov 18, 2008)

hotrodz said:


> Totally agreed, we were in the exact same boat. Got a white SEL R-Line with the Shetland (tan) interior with a bench seat. Talk about needle in a haystack. The dealer knew that's what we were looking for and even having that knowledge still gave us a great price. I honestly would have paid a little more for it, but didn't have to due to their transparent pricing. They also threw in window tint and a few other extras that made the deal even better.
> 
> We're loving ours so far, hope you are too Eric!


That’s the exact combo we were looking for too. Our dealer had to get one from 300 miles away but we still got a decent deal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sue Esponte (Jan 2, 2002)

Justin7983 said:


> I’m here in New York. We had a specific exterior and interior color combination we wanted with the bench seats so the dealer had to get it from Vermont, I think that made them less flexible with the price but they threw in VW Care 10k & 20k service in at the end and we got the exact vehicle we wanted.


Yep, ours came with 2 years of free service and a few other accessories (privacy cover, rubber mats, roadside kit, bike holder for the trailer hitch, etc.) 



hotrodz said:


> Totally agreed, we were in the exact same boat. Got a white SEL R-Line with the Shetland (tan) interior with a bench seat. Talk about needle in a haystack. The dealer knew that's what we were looking for and even having that knowledge still gave us a great price. I honestly would have paid a little more for it, but didn't have to due to their transparent pricing. They also threw in window tint and a few other extras that made the deal even better.
> 
> We're loving ours so far, hope you are too Eric!


That's awesome! We pick it up next weekend! We're all really excited to pick it up.

-Eric


----------



## vbrad26 (Oct 18, 2009)

vbrad26 said:


> Currently trying to work out a deal on a 2019 FWD 2.0T SE w/Tech. Options include 20's, captains chairs, and pano roof.
> MSRP: $39,920.00
> Discount: $7,467.00
> Price: $32,453.00 (before TTL)
> ...


Just for the record we ended up going with this. 
Actually ended up being a little bit cheaper, not sure how, but I didn't question it hah. 
After $2k down ended up at $33K something OTD. Don't remember exactly. But I think another $500 or so got knocked off somewhere.


----------



## hxgaser (Mar 22, 2011)

I just joined the Atlas crowd with the following pricing.

- 2019 V6 SE with 4 motion and destination: $38,290 MSRP
- 2nd row captains chairs, tow hitch, trunk liner, monster mats, and cross bars: $1,894
- Total MSRP: $40,184

Including $1,000 VW rebate, the final price was $33,500 + Tax and License 

Seems like $6K to $7K deal is the norm. 

On unrelated note, I tried to negotiate on a new Kia Telluride and got laughed at. No matter... Went across the street and bought the Atlas.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

hxgaser said:


> On unrelated note, I tried to negotiate on a new Kia Telluride and got laughed at. No matter... Went across the street and bought the Atlas.


I'd call the GSM over at Kia, or at least call their CS number. That's not professional, and probably surmises the brand.


----------



## Anderson75 (Aug 22, 2019)

*Thanks*

Thanks for posting. I'll be picking up my 2.0T w/Tech tomorrow. Roof, 20in, Captains, Monster mats, Cargo organizer, HD liner.

MSRP: $40,130
Disc: $7,130
Sale Price: $33,000 plus Tax and Tag
Financing at 1.99% for 60 months thru my credit union

I feel good about the deal and like the dealer. Located in the Chicago area - one of only two 2.0T w/Tech in the ares.


----------



## vbrad26 (Oct 18, 2009)

Anderson75 said:


> Thanks for posting. I'll be picking up my 2.0T w/Tech tomorrow. Roof, 20in, Captains, Monster mats, Cargo organizer, HD liner.
> 
> MSRP: $40,130
> Disc: $7,130
> ...


Pretty much the exact same deal we got although you have a couple extra little goodies in there! 
Nice work :thumbup:


----------



## child_in_time (Aug 9, 2006)

Potential Atlas buyer here...

Just got a quote for 2019 SE with Tech, 4-motion, V6, R-line, with pano roof, tow hitch, monster mats...for $36500 plus tax.
I built the exact same model on VW site and MSRP comes out to $44k...I think it’s a decent deal.
What does internet think?


----------



## Anderson75 (Aug 22, 2019)

$7,500 off MSRP = solid deal IMO.


----------



## briskwind (Aug 26, 2019)

Portland, Oregon
Atlas SEL V6 4motion, white, beige interior, bench seat, 20's - was the only one with everything I wanted in the whole state

MSRP - $46,035
Discount - $8,504 (including $1,250 VW rebate and $500 partner discount)
Paid - $37,531 + tax/licenses/docs


----------



## rj75525n (Aug 28, 2019)

Just finalized a 2.0 SE w tech
MSRP $37,500
Sales Price $29,300
Plus $150 Doc Fee
Plus Tags and Tax
Paid around $31,500 OTD
Dealer is also installing a tow package for me. 
I think I made out good on this deal. Best part was the transaction was smooth. No annoying salesman or hidden fees in the deal.


----------



## dnldcs (Sep 3, 2019)

Just bought my Atlas on Friday:

2019 Atlas SE 3.6L W/ Tech FWD Pacific Blue/ Titan Black Bench Row

MSRP: $40,150
Sale Price $31,488
Dealer Options $ 686.75 (3M Ceramic Window Tint, Window Etching, Nitrogen in Tires)

Final Sale Price: $32,174.75 + Doc Fee, TTL

Factory Installed Options: Towing Package & Tow Hitch, Monster Mats, Trunk Liner, Car Go Blocks


----------



## photomel66 (May 19, 2019)

briskwind said:


> Portland, Oregon
> Atlas SEL V6 4motion, white, beige interior, bench seat, 20's - was the only one with everything I wanted in the whole state
> 
> MSRP - $46,035
> ...


Which dealership in Portland?


----------



## briskwind (Aug 26, 2019)

photomel66 said:


> Which dealership in Portland?


Armstrong VW


----------



## briskwind (Aug 26, 2019)

photomel66 said:


> Which dealership in Portland?


If you like captain seats, VW of Salem had a deeper discount.


----------



## douggie45 (Sep 4, 2019)

I negotiated based on a sel premium on the lot but they transferred in the exact color options I wanted. Also had some BS dealer add-ons plus tint which ultimately ended up being free.

Normal MSRP was $51280.00
New MSRP with all the fluff $53075.00 the only real thing that cost money on it was $249 for window tint with lifetime warranty

so 
$51280.00
minus $8580 dealer discount and rebate I did not qualify for college or first responder/military extras
doc fee was 899.00

Also had trade in allowance of $19,000 which didn't really come into play other then original lot I was dealing with wouldn't budge over 18,000 and I informed them I would sign paperwork at 19000. Told them I was going to shop my trade in. 
Drove 25 minutes down the road to another dealer and they gave me 19 plus extra 150.00 dealer discount and ended up with free tint so I think I made in out the long run.

Financing ended up being 4.9% at 60 months even though my credit is 800+ said I could refinance after 90 days. Loan went through TD bank not VW.


----------



## s12dxer (Dec 10, 2018)

briskwind said:


> If you like captain seats, VW of Salem had a deeper discount.


Also try Power in Corvallis or Kendall in Bend... just shop your deal around the area, they’ll work to beat each other. Most will also trade from each other.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## homersapien (Sep 5, 2019)

Just picked up a 2019 SEL Premium w/21" wheels and some BS dealer add ons.

$51,035 MSRP
- $9,000 in VW/dealer discounts
---------
$42,035

I was all set to get a Pilot but after stumbling upon the Atlas I was surprised at how much nicer it is. After test driving the Atlas, the Pilot felt cheap and unrefined in comparison. And with VW's steep discounts it works out to be cheaper than the Honda.


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

homersapien said:


> Just picked up a 2019 SEL Premium w/21" wheels and some BS dealer add ons.
> 
> $51,035 MSRP
> - $9,000 in VW/dealer discounts
> ...


That's an insane deal. When I got my 2019 SEL Premium with 21's and add ons sticker was $52k got it for $45k. That's with him throwing all the factory kick backs and specials into the pot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Atuc (Jun 4, 2017)

douggie45 said:


> I negotiated based on a sel premium on the lot but they transferred in the exact color options I wanted. Also had some BS dealer add-ons plus tint which ultimately ended up being free.
> 
> Normal MSRP was $51280.00
> New MSRP with all the fluff $53075.00 the only real thing that cost money on it was $249 for window tint with lifetime warranty
> ...


Is that how it goes getting 8 grand off msrp? You don’t get the lower VW credit 1.9% offer? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

Atuc said:


> Is that how it goes getting 8 grand off msrp? You don’t get the lower VW credit 1.9% offer?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If it's 800+, it's an auto score, which is typically 100 points higher than a fico/equifax score. You do the math.


----------



## Atuc (Jun 4, 2017)

syntrix said:


> If it's 800+, it's an auto score, which is typically 100 points higher than a fico/equifax score. You do the math.


Sorry man. I don’t get what your saying. 800+ rating would qualify him for vw credit 1.9% interest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

Atuc said:


> Sorry man. I don’t get what your saying. 800+ rating would qualify him for vw credit 1.9% interest.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My logic is flawed and now I have had coffee. I was thinking highest was 800, but it's 850. You are right thought, vw and other manu's do one or the other on incentives. Sorry about that. Now if he said over 850, it would be an Auto FICO, not a regular FICO that most of the word knows about.


----------



## comish (Oct 3, 2005)

SE w/ Tech 4motion, Capt's chairs, tow, etc.
$42,830 MSRP
-$7042 discount
+$750 to get the 1.9% financing
$36,538 Sales price + tax / doc.

So the way it was explained by 3 different dealers, Cash price gets you the biggest discount ($7,700) was the best I could negotiate in So. Cal. If you want to finance, the dealer incentives aren't as good. For my dealer that meant adding $750 to their best price. For the $7,700 discount dealer, they would only give me a $6000 discount off MSRP. This was yesterday. I think the incentives are basically the same as last month, VW is just giving it to the dealer rather than the $1000 rebate that existed last month.

First time I have had the sales price effected by whether I wanted to finance or not. If I wasn't doing an addition to our house, I would have paid cash as the extra purchase price is kinda hard to stomach, but 1.9% is pretty good money, even including paying a bit more for the car. The effective rate i think is around 2.75% which is lower than anything I can find otherwise. 

Seems like car rates haven't fallen yet compared to the greater interest rate market. Good luck all. 

Gonna miss my supercharged 3.0 in the Q7, it's a really nice smooth engine, but I am looking forward to the extra space in the Atlas.


----------



## psk_12 (Sep 8, 2019)

Hi I am in CT, I am looking for 2019 Volkswagen Atlas 3.6L V6 SE w/Technology what i best price to get it. 
appreciate your help


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 8, 2019)

*Sel awd 2019*

MSRP $46,571
Negotiated price $38,000
W/ tax and fees out the door $40,009

I’m in Texas (Katy), car has monster mats, cargo blocks, trailer hitch extras (5000 lbs), 20”black triple 5-spoke, pre paid maintenance 10k/20k miles, rear bumper applique, luggage net, bench.


----------



## loopylav (Aug 27, 2019)

I got mine on August 23rd in MN. 

SEL Premium
20” Black wheels
Rear bumper chrome appliqué
Monster mats & heavy duty cargo liner w/ CarGo blocks
Bench in second row (this was very important for us due to large family w/ dogs)

MSRP $50,060
Paid $42,411 (plus taxes & fees). [$7649 off MSRP]

I probably could have gotten a slightly better deal, but the dealer had the exact color combo I wanted which was proving hard to find (platinum gray with golden oak interior). I really wanted the long warranty before the 2020s remove it, so I took the plunge. So far, I’m loving it!


----------



## gf2020 (Nov 29, 2004)

Picked up our new 2019 Atlas SEL Premium on August 31. Sticker price was $51,054, we paid $42,736, or $8318 off. We also received a good trade-in value on our 2012 Toyota Highlander.


----------



## highlight (Sep 10, 2019)

Also a new 2019 Atlas owner here. Picked up a 2019 SEL Premium 4motion before the labor day weekend in boston area. In the end I got a discount of ~$9500 off of MSRP plus a satisfactory value for my trade in. I did not do financing. I also tried to negotiate to have more service/accessories added to to deal but dealer won't budge.


----------



## psk_12 (Sep 8, 2019)

Got SE AWD with tech, monster mat, towing pkg, paint protection for 32k, need advice on care and how much people paid


----------



## gf2020 (Nov 29, 2004)

highlight said:


> Also a new 2019 Atlas owner here. Picked up a 2019 SEL Premium 4motion before the labor day weekend in boston area. In the end I got a discount of ~$9500 off of MSRP plus a satisfactory value for my trade in.



Darn, that's even better than our deal in the Boston area! What dealer?


----------



## icenfires (Sep 13, 2019)

That's a great deal. I'm also in the area. Can you please PM me your dealer contact? Thanks.:thumbup:



highlight said:


> Also a new 2019 Atlas owner here. Picked up a 2019 SEL Premium 4motion before the labor day weekend in boston area. In the end I got a discount of ~$9500 off of MSRP plus a satisfactory value for my trade in. I did not do financing. I also tried to negotiate to have more service/accessories added to to deal but dealer won't budge.


----------



## polo2883 (Oct 20, 2010)

Closing on 2019 SEL Premium MSRP $51,384 tomorrow. It was only discounted $7,060 which included the $500 First Responder rebate.


----------



## Vsm (Sep 22, 2019)

NC
Sep 14, bought one in silver Atlas V6 se w/tech 4Motion, 20" wheels
$9276 off
$34,450 OTD 


Sep 21, purchase Se V6 w/tech FWD in Platinum color, 20" wheels
$9210 off 
$34,000 OTD

Both were different dealers.
All cash paid.


----------



## icenfires (Sep 13, 2019)

*SE w/tech 4Motion*

Also joined the big family here and bought one Atlas V6 SE w/tech 4Motion, options include panoramic sunroof, 20" wheels, tow package, trailer hitch extras, 2yr 10K/20K service, mats, etc. also added running board.

MSRP: 44.3K 
Discount: 9.4K
Sale price: 34.9K 
OTD w/ TTL (MA): 37.6K

Thanks for all the information shared here. :thumbup:

I declined the prepaid maintenance plan, but would like to know if it's worth it to buy the 3yr/4yr, 5yr/6yr prepaid service packages and at what price if I plan to keep the car for 6-8 yrs? TIA


----------



## gf2020 (Nov 29, 2004)

icenfires said:


> Also joined the big family here and bought one Atlas V6 SE w/tech 4Motion, options include panoramic sunroof, 20" wheels, tow package, trailer hitch extras, 2yr 10K/20K service, mats, etc. also added running board.
> 
> MSRP: 44.3K
> Discount: 9.4K
> Sale price: 34.9K



That's a ridiculously good deal on an SE! :thumbup:


----------



## BTLew81 (May 17, 2005)

Chicago area. Got a sell price quote of 31.2k on a 2.0t se fwd with tech, 20 inch wheels. I feel like I should be closer to29k. Any thoughts?


----------



## dnldcs (Sep 3, 2019)

BTLew81 said:


> Chicago area. Got a sell price quote of 31.2k on a 2.0t se fwd with tech, 20 inch wheels. I feel like I should be closer to29k. Any thoughts?


That is essentially what I paid for mine, except mine was the 3.6L.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## BTLew81 (May 17, 2005)

You paid 31 for the se tech v6?


----------



## dnldcs (Sep 3, 2019)

BTLew81 said:


> You paid 31 for the se tech v6?





dnldcs said:


> Just bought my Atlas on Friday:
> 
> 2019 Atlas SE 3.6L W/ Tech FWD Pacific Blue/ Titan Black Bench Row
> 
> ...


Yup.


----------



## gbayle (Aug 13, 2015)

2019 SE Tech Rline VR6 FWD with Pano roof & tow package. Reflex Silver Blk. interior.

Sticker $43,100

Discount:$7,000

39 month lease with $1000 to bury from old Tiguan. $0 out of pocket puts me at $470 per month.

Big jump in payment from my 2017 Wolfsburg Tiguan that was only $261 with zero drive off due to VW Loyatly cash a big discount. Really like the extra room and being a family of 6 we can now all ride in one car. It really drives smaller than it looks.


----------



## gbayle (Aug 13, 2015)

Forgot to add also has Care Package so 10k & 20K service included & got them to throw in 30k service too.


----------



## RADsoc014 (Jan 14, 2003)

jacksonville, fl got mine in August 2019 SEL Premium Platinum Grey with Black 20s 52k Mspr..... dealer wouldnt go under 45k so thats what i paid even with walking out a few times


----------



## Atuc (Jun 4, 2017)

2019 SEL R-line. Seats are El Capitan. Sale price 38,000 used credit union finance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skaling (Sep 17, 2019)

Just paid $40,000 cash Canadian for a 2019 SEL Premium. Black with Black wheel pkg, and captains chairs.


----------



## gf2020 (Nov 29, 2004)

Skaling said:


> Just paid $40,000 cash Canadian for a 2019 SEL Premium. Black with Black wheel pkg, and captains chairs.



That's only $30K USD. Seems like an impossible price for a new SEL.


----------



## Skaling (Sep 17, 2019)

gf2020 said:


> Skaling said:
> 
> 
> > Just paid $40,000 cash Canadian for a 2019 SEL Premium. Black with Black wheel pkg, and captains chairs.
> ...


Not quite brand new. But only 4000kms on it


----------



## Hisartwork (Oct 7, 2019)

Hi,

I’m looking to buy my first VW, and ready to pull the trigger on the atlas once we find the best price. I’m in South Florida, and looking to get the 2.0t SE with Tech. I’ve reached out to two local dealerships but having trouble getting them to give me their best price over email. What can I expect to pay? I’ve seen someone on here get the V6 version of this car at a sales price of 31k and I think they also had tow package. I’m hoping I can get a sales price below 30k


----------



## drvr (Oct 8, 2019)

Anyone know the inventory status? Are the dealers finished receiving 2019 my Atlas shipments? I've been offered $6,500 off on an SE V6 Tech 4motion ($37,9) but am not thrilled with colors available locally and really need the 2nd row bench - which seems to be less common. I don't mind waiting for 2020 my either (can get pricing through close friend at VWOA).


----------



## Hisartwork (Oct 7, 2019)

@BTLew81 

Did you ever manage to get closer to 29 sales price?

I'm having trouble getting anyone to give me a sales price below 31+ for the 2.0t SE w/ Tech.

I have yet to go in the dealership, but have been dealing over the phone and via email, no one wants to go with anything other than pretty much the internet price so far.
Lowest offer so far is $34,974 which includes the $550 registration, $699 Dealer fee, and tax at 7%.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Today for my annual service and while walking around I noticed that the dealer doesn’t have much left of any 2019 Atlas models left over. My guess this might be your case which causes demand vs supply scenario. The 2020s will start rolling in late October. May be asking them as to when the 2020 will arrive and waiting based on how many they get you might be able to work out the same price on a 2020 or a bit better on the 2019. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BTLew81 (May 17, 2005)

I haven’t done anything. Work and life have been nuts. I’m guessing my dealer won’t go much below 31,xxx. I may touch base with them in a week or so. Frankly the five seater atlas is what I need, but not sure how long I have to wait for that model.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

BTLew81 said:


> I haven’t done anything. Work and life have been nuts. I’m guessing my dealer won’t go much below 31,xxx. I may touch base with them in a week or so. Frankly the five seater atlas is what I need, but not sure how long I have to wait for that model.


5 seater? There the 6 or 7 seater 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kturek (Dec 28, 2018)

Hfqkhal said:


> 5 seater? There the 6 or 7 seater
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That would be Atlas Cross sport


----------



## Jadistk (Nov 29, 2002)

Went with my wife last weekend and we scored a 2019 SE V6 with tech 4motion for 35k, about 37k otd. Also had premium wheels and tow hitch.


----------



## Hisartwork (Oct 7, 2019)

I guess I’ll wait a bit longer, Im not in a hurry, but I do want to get a good deal on the 2019 before they’re all gone. Any news on 2020 launch date?


----------



## SuitUp007 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hisartwork said:


> I guess Iâ€ll wait a bit longer, Im not in a hurry, but I do want to get a good deal on the 2019 before theyâ€re all gone. Any news on 2020 launch date?


Will the 2020s come equipped any differently or have anything newer? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin7983 (Nov 18, 2008)

Atuc said:


> 2019 SEL R-line. Seats are El Capitan. Sale price 38,000 used credit union finance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


4Motion?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Atuc (Jun 4, 2017)

Justin7983 said:


> 4Motion?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes sir 4 motion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuitUp007 (Aug 12, 2013)

Any tricks to get out of a 2019 Tiguan lease less than a year in and upgrade to an Atlas? 

We are paying $350/mo on 36 month lease. Ours is an SE with Panoramic and 3rd Row. 

Ideally would like to “steal” a 2019 Atlas SEL R-Line when dealers get desperate to give them away to make room for 2020 Models. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hisartwork (Oct 7, 2019)

Been quiet in here...I’m still in the lookout for a new 2019 2.0 SE with technology for a sale price of 30... just reached out to dealers for updated quotes as end of month nears


----------



## Hisartwork (Oct 7, 2019)

Just got the best offer over receiver so far, may go pick it up this week!

2019 Atlas 2.0 SE with Technology
OTD (includes tax title and fees) 33k.

Was told Im getting this pricing because of dealership loyalty (my car and my wifes car were both purchased from this same dealership)


----------



## indyjaco (Jan 21, 2016)

Picked up a 19 SEL 4 Motion for 8150 off this weekend and KBB excellent on the trade.

Happy so far with the pickup.


----------



## photomel66 (May 19, 2019)

*SEL Premium*

Got an offer for $9200 off of MSRP for an SEL Premium. I'm thinking this is very competitive pricing right now. Not my first choice for color though...second choice.


----------



## Atuc (Jun 4, 2017)

photomel66 said:


> Got an offer for $9200 off of MSRP for an SEL Premium. I'm thinking this is very competitive pricing right now. Not my first choice for color though...second choice.


What color did you get?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## photomel66 (May 19, 2019)

Atuc said:


> What color did you get?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


white exterior with black interior.


----------



## citizenchan (Nov 1, 2019)

Decided to jump on a 2019 Atlas because of the 2020's reduction in warranty from six to four years. Otherwise could've waited until March to purchase. Inventory seems to be dwindling in the NorCal area. My closest dealer had only three units in stock for the SE w/ Tech w/ 4Motion w/ panoramic sunroof. And none of them were my first or second exterior color choices. Went with a dealer a bit further away and the bench seat R-Line I was going to go with sold the day before I pulled the trigger. Ended up with:

1. SF Bay Area
2. SE w/ Tech w/ 4Motion w/ Panoramic Sunroof w/ Captain's Chairs w/ 20" wheels
3. Sale Price: $36,705.00, Discount percentage: 16.21%, Discount: $7,100.00 (would have been $7500 discount if I had done cash vs. the VW 1.9% financing special)
4. MSRP: $43,805.00

If it helps, some of the numbers I was seeing in NorCal, also pinged some SoCal dealerships to compare pricing expecting them to do better but wasn't good enough for a trip down. The 20% discounts only applied if I finance w/ the dealer 3.9% financing, so it wasn't worth taking.


```
MSRP	Sell	Discount %	Discount $
$43,805.00	$36,705.00	16.21%	$7,100.00
$43,805.00	$36,305.00	17.12%	$7,500.00
$44,130.00	$36,630.00	17.00%	$7,500.00
$44,685.00	$37,185.00	16.78%	$7,500.00
$43,110.00	$36,110.00	16.24%	$7,000.00
$44,360.00	$36,860.00	16.91%	$7,500.00
$46,305.00	$38,190.00	17.53%	$8,115.00
$43,535.00	$38,535.00	11.49%	$5,000.00		
$43,235.00	$36,235.00	16.19%	$7,000.00
$43,235.00	$34,235.00	20.82%	$9,000.00
$42,335.00	$33,335.00	21.26%	$9,000.00
$44,030.00	$39,627.00	10.00%	$4,403.00
$50,470.00	$43,212.00	14.38%	$7,258.00
$42,335.00	$35,335.00	16.53%	$7,000.00
$46,500.00	$39,995.00	13.99%	$6,505.00
```


----------



## Neo_gti (Feb 28, 2002)

*2019 Atlas 3.6 SE with Tech package 4 motion*

I got 2019 Altas 3.6 SE Tech Package 4motion with sun roof, captains chairs, tow package, 20 inch wheels, rubber mats for OTD price of 36,500k.
White exterior with shetland interior.
This is in northern virginia.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

citizenchan said:


> Decided to jump on a 2019 Atlas because of the 2020's reduction in warranty from six to four years. Otherwise could've waited until March to purchase. Inventory seems to be dwindling in the NorCal area. My closest dealer had only three units in stock for the SE w/ Tech w/ 4Motion w/ panoramic sunroof. And none of them were my first or second exterior color choices. Went with a dealer a bit further away and the bench seat R-Line I was going to go with sold the day before I pulled the trigger. Ended up with:
> 
> 1. SF Bay Area
> 2. SE w/ Tech w/ 4Motion w/ Panoramic Sunroof w/ Captain's Chairs w/ 20" wheels
> ...


If you had taken one of the offers with 3.9% financing/9,000 off sticker and then refinanced with your credit union a month later, you would have ended up saving an additional 700-900 over the life of your loan, given a probable 2.9-3.29% credit union rate vs the 1.9% rate you took. If you end up paying off early, then it really doesn't make a difference.


----------



## photomel66 (May 19, 2019)

Would you say that $9250 off of MSRP for a 2019 Atlas SEL Premium is a good deal right now? They are also offering $8200 off of an SEL model but it is not my first color choice. They are also adding 2 years of VW Care but I know that is not actually worth much. Thoughts?


----------



## BTLew81 (May 17, 2005)

Still looking for a 2.0T se with tech. Dealer is about 6200 off sticker. I think they are being generous with the trade, but on the price of the atlas, think there is still room to go lower? Thanks.


----------



## emdy (Nov 18, 2019)

I picked up a 2019 2.0t yesterday for a little over 25k, financed at 1.9%. $6900 off sticker price.

Lol, no one around here wants a four banger fwd SUV.


----------



## onlytehbest (Aug 28, 2013)

*2019 Execline (SEL Premium)*

Hey all, 
Just put a deposit down on a 2019 Execline (SEL Premium).

In talking with our sales guy last night he mentioned that VW will not be producing a 2020 Atlas and that the 2019 will be a hold over until 2021 due to the 2020 Atlas Cross Sport.
Have any of you heard something similar?
Could be that they are not making any changes to the 2020 6/7 seater Atlas.

1. Vancouver, BC
2. Execline with alloy wheel package (SEL Premium with 20s)
3. Price before dealer fees $45,788 CDN, price with fees $48,792 CDN, Discount percentage: 14.9%, Discount: $8,037
4. MSRP: $53,825 CDN (40,465 USD)


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

onlytehbest said:


> In talking with our sales guy last night he mentioned that VW will not be producing a 2020 Atlas and that the 2019 will be a hold over until 2021 due to the 2020 Atlas Cross Sport.
> Have any of you heard something similar?


That is absolutely false information.


----------



## onlytehbest (Aug 28, 2013)

Pizza Cat!!!! said:


> That is absolutely false information.


I figured he was full of it.

I expect to see very few changes for 2020 on the 6/7 seater given the introduction of the 2020 Cross Sport.


----------



## gthoffman (Oct 27, 2014)

*2019 SEL Premium Tourmaline Blue*

Picked up our new wheels a week ago today. 2019 SEL Premium Tourmaline/Shetland, capt chairs, 21" wheels, very happy so far.

Sticker was $51,220
Price paid was $45,xxx
Trade of $4,900
Financed at 2.9%

Lifetime powertrain warranty courtesy of the dealer
Lifetime warranty wrap policy + oil changes for life added to purchase at $2,200 one time.

Happy with the price, especially considering what I got for my 2008 Toyota HL w 230k miles without having to sell it myself.

Looking forward to digging in more in the forums. Will be putting the crossbars and running boards on before too long, wife and kids say it sits too high up


----------



## gthoffman (Oct 27, 2014)

onlytehbest said:


> I figured he was full of it.
> 
> I expect to see very few changes for 2020 on the 6/7 seater given the introduction of the 2020 Cross Sport.



Having just spent time at our local dealership buying the Atlas, here is what they told me:
- 2020s will start to arrive right at Christmas. My 2019 just arrived at the dealer in the second week of Nov, so I buy that they are still making 2019s.
- Little changing to 2020, save the WLAN and a reduced warranty and the other little things previously mentioned on the forums

Our dealer told me that because the WLAN shows up in my Atlas's connection options that they expect for WLAN to be a bolt-on addition to the 2019s, or at least those made late in the year. So if for some reason someone is holding out for that, I'd ask and verify, but it looks like it is something you can add to older Atlas(es).


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

gthoffman said:


> Having just spent time at our local dealership buying the Atlas, here is what they told me:
> - 2020s will start to arrive right at Christmas. My 2019 just arrived at the dealer in the second week of Nov, so I buy that they are still making 2019s.
> - Little changing to 2020, save the WLAN and a reduced warranty and the other little things previously mentioned on the forums
> 
> Our dealer told me that because the WLAN shows up in my Atlas's connection options that they expect for WLAN to be a bolt-on addition to the 2019s, or at least those made late in the year. So if for some reason someone is holding out for that, I'd ask and verify, but it looks like it is something you can add to older Atlas(es).


On my 2018 i use WLAN from my Atlas. I connect it to my cell phone and have others use the VW to connect to the internet which is from my phone. The Atlas already has cellular connection which is only being used by VW connect. If VW wants they could most likely be able to update the software for us but like all other manufacturers they want people to buy a new one instead.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gthoffman (Oct 27, 2014)

huh, thanks for that reply, I'm going to check out the WLAN stuff. Of course it would be there . Makes sense as to how you can connect to CARNET, etc. 

To make sure I understand, you're hot-spotting your phone when it's plugged into the car? Or do you connect your phone to the car but the other users go look for a different wifi? I get the hot-spot feature of the phones, but I'm curious if you somehow have it resemble the vehicle...


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Hot spotting my phone to the infotainment. Others hotspot from the infotainment 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tank4all (Mar 29, 2019)

*2019 SEL Premium*

2019 SEL Premium,
21' Wheels
No captain chairs


$43,000 USD Chicago
+tax, title, and fees

cash offer no trade in


----------



## fingerdoorsmasher (Jan 1, 2020)

*2019 Execline - Tourmaline Blue / Shetland*

Just put the deposit down on a new atlas! First time buying a new car.

Calgary, Alberta
20" black alloy

MSRP $54,125.00
DISCOUNT -$8481.44
DEALER COSTS $3880.25

TOTAL SALES PRICE $49,523.81
TOTAL OTD $52,000 cad

Finance at 3.95%

Decided against the prepaid maintenance and extended warranty.

Starting with 3M, undercoat and then plans to upgrade all lighting!


----------



## BTLew81 (May 17, 2005)

Still looking for an atlas. Found a 2019 se with tech, 4 motion. Captains, no roof. Dealer is at 35.8. This seems high to me, thinking I can get another 2k off, but any additional guidance is appreciated. Chicago area.


----------



## gti330ex (Dec 19, 2013)

BTLew81 said:


> Still looking for an atlas. Found a 2019 se with tech, 4 motion. Captains, no roof. Dealer is at 35.8. This seems high to me, thinking I can get another 2k off, but any additional guidance is appreciated. Chicago area.


Use the tactics highlighted in this great thread ... working the dealers. 20-21% off should be very doable.


----------



## ShinyIknow (Jan 7, 2020)

*2019 SEL Premium*

Paid $43,495 
with a $900 transport fee to have it delivered to my local dealership, it was the only black on black with 2nd row bench seats we could find in the Northwest at the time.


----------



## jprime84 (Aug 18, 2018)

2018 SE V6 4motion
41,500 miles - 1 owner

I paid $24,900


----------



## giddyupjoe (Dec 14, 2019)

ShinyIknow said:


> Paid $43,495
> with a $900 transport fee to have it delivered to my local dealership, it was the only black on black with 2nd row bench seats we could find in the Northwest at the time.


Nice. Just picked up a 2019 SEL Prem Blk on Blk w/buckets and 21" a couple weeks ago. 43,500 before TTL.


----------



## -->Gforce (Mar 17, 2020)

Please forgive me if this is a stupid question. I did search and I have never owned a VW so I am unfamiliar. 

We are considering buying a '21 Atlas as the family hauler to replace my wife's car. My car is an enthusiast sports car ('16 Camaro SS) and invoice pricing on those is very easy to find on those forums. I realize this is going to vary by manufacturer/model/forum so I thought I'd ask. Is that a thing here figuring out invoice? 

When I bought the Camaro I knew how much % off the dealer paid GM for the car, how much % off they paid for the options (because that was different) and how much kickback (the "holdback" amount) they got from the manufacturer for selling the car (it was a % of the MSRP). I was really confident knowing how good a deal I got. It would be great to know this going in to negotiate an Atlas. The best I can find is using something like the Costco buying program to tell me what invoice is, but I am skeptical. Some of you guys are getting great deals but on older '19 cars so I'm not sure those discount will be the same on a newer car. 

Any advice? 

Thanks in advance! :thumbup:


----------



## wweeiichen (Feb 25, 2020)

1. Iowa, MaGrath VW at Marion
2. 2019 SE 4motion with tech equipped with panaroof, 20inch wheel and tow package.
3. 34500 plus tax and fees.
4. About 20% off msrp
5. OTD 37500


----------



## Genro757 (Mar 24, 2020)

Hello team...new member and first post here. Just took delivery of our Atlas last night (23MAR20) here's our numbers:

Columbia, SC
2019 Atlas SEL 4Motion w/20" wheel package
OTD $37,565
2.9% financing w/$5K down


----------



## Nikon101 (Feb 7, 2002)

*Is this a good deal? 2019 SEL Premium*

Hi All,
I'm looking at a 2019 Atlas SEL Premium w/ Captain's Chairs, 21" wheels, rubber mats, clear bra, & chrome bumper aplique.
The price being offered (prior to TTL) is $44,359. Is this a good deal? The 72 month interest free financing is hard to pass up but wanted to confirm that this was in fact a good deal prior to pulling the trigger. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Nikon101 said:


> Hi All,
> I'm looking at a 2019 Atlas SEL Premium w/ Captain's Chairs, 21" wheels, rubber mats, clear bra, & chrome bumper aplique.
> The price being offered (prior to TTL) is $44,359. Is this a good deal? The 72 month interest free financing is hard to pass up but wanted to confirm that this was in fact a good deal prior to pulling the trigger.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I think that is Heck of a deal for and SeL premium. That is new right not used? 😁


----------



## Nikon101 (Feb 7, 2002)

TablaRasa said:


> I think that is Heck of a deal for and SeL premium. That is new right not used? 😁


Thanks for responding so quickly! Yes, it's a new 2019 Atlas.


----------



## gthoffman (Oct 27, 2014)

Nikon101 said:


> Hi All,
> I'm looking at a 2019 Atlas SEL Premium w/ Captain's Chairs, 21" wheels, rubber mats, clear bra, & chrome bumper aplique.
> The price being offered (prior to TTL) is $44,359. Is this a good deal? The 72 month interest free financing is hard to pass up but wanted to confirm that this was in fact a good deal prior to pulling the trigger.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hey, I have the same vehicle/options. Sticker was $51,2xx. We paid $44,782+tax, sounds like you’re looking at a similar deal that we got in Nov ‘19, but 0% for 72 wasn’t around then! We were able to also get a full bumper-bumper warranty for the life of the vehicle for an additional $2300 including lifetime oil changes, so see what else you can get while you’re at it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gthoffman (Oct 27, 2014)

gthoffman said:


> Hey, I have the same vehicle/options. Sticker was $51,2xx. We paid $44,782+tax, sounds like you’re looking at a similar deal that we got in Nov ‘19, but 0% for 72 wasn’t around then! We were able to also get a full bumper-bumper warranty for the life of the vehicle for an additional $2300 including lifetime oil changes, so see what else you can get while you’re at it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Vehicle for reference:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikon101 (Feb 7, 2002)

gthoffman said:


> Vehicle for reference:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such a good looking car. We're running into some issues with getting an appropriate trade in value, but hopefully we'll sort that out and I'll be joining the club soon.


----------



## gthoffman (Oct 27, 2014)

Nikon101 said:


> Such a good looking car. We're running into some issues with getting an appropriate trade in value, but hopefully we'll sort that out and I'll be joining the club soon.


Godspeed! I got $4900 on my trade, and they were happy to do it because it reduced my tax burden... did you close the deal?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikon101 (Feb 7, 2002)

gthoffman said:


> Godspeed! I got $4900 on my trade, and they were happy to do it because it reduced my tax burden... did you close the deal?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure did! Got it hand delivered yesterday by a sales rep to avoid having to go into their building given what's going on. Signed the paperwork in my garage lol. We ended up getting it for $44,709. It had $2046 in dealer added accessories like ceramic tint, clear bra, and 7 years of resistall that they were being stingy with, but they knocked off $500 so out the door so with taxes & fees we paid $48,491.22. We were ideally looking to get a little extra on a trade in for a 2016 CRV Touring than what they offered, but we had another dealer do a trade in estimate and they came in at the exact same amount so we figured it was a fair value.


----------



## Obed96 (Mar 21, 2020)

We bought the SEL-P with captains chairs. Blue with Shetland interior. 

MSRP- $51,630
dealer adds - bumper appliqué, clear bra, tint, pulse brake light. They wanted $2k for all of it, but I made them remove the charges. 

price paid- $41,800 +TTL
OTD- $44,400

Dealer required a trade for an extra $1,000 rebate and dealer arranged financing for 6 months. It was 4.8% because they marked it up, but I just paid 95% of it off with the first payment. Had to jump through a couple of hoops, but saved a bit more.


----------



## Optimus21 (Apr 29, 2020)

I am about to pull the trigger on this deal and would love to hear if it is a good option:

2020 V6 SE w/Tech 4 Motion R-Line with Captains, Sunroof, Towing and Rubber Mats. Doing 0% for 72 months. MSRP 46k and they are doing $40,034 with the financing. Thoughts? Thank you!


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Optimus21 said:


> I am about to pull the trigger on this deal and would love to hear if it is a good option:
> 
> 2020 V6 SE w/Tech 4 Motion R-Line with Captains, Sunroof, Towing and Rubber Mats. Doing 0% for 72 months. MSRP 46k and they are doing $40,034 with the financing. Thoughts? Thank you!


 that's a good deal. They don't usually combine cash discounts and 0% financing. It is usually either or.


----------



## 20TCC (Mar 8, 2016)

Traded my 2017 GTI with about 3k in equity for a 2020 Atlas SE R-Line in Tourmaline Blue, V6, 4Motion, Bench seats, with Monster Mats for $35,300 OTD. 0% financing, no payment for 6 months... seemed like a great deal. Dealer waived the freight cost and added a 7-year ResistAll coating, but I haven't had it applied yet. 

Loving it so far, already did a full LED swap, tint to match the rear, and intake.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

20TCC said:


> Loving it so far, already did a full LED swap, tint to match the rear, and intake.


Great price! LED swap? do you mean LED tail or the interiors.


----------



## 20TCC (Mar 8, 2016)

TablaRasa said:


> Great price! LED swap? do you mean LED tail or the interiors.


I did the tails to include brake, turn signals and reverse lights, along with fog lights, and full interior. All from SuperBrightLEDs or Amazon depending on price.


----------



## 7amada (May 11, 2020)

*New Member*

Hey guys,

My wife recently fell in love with the Atlas. Our family is growing and we think it might be time to get a family car big enough for the future. I always know that forums have the best source of info.

I came across this deal I want to get feedback from the members here. I opted to look for 2019 as they get the 6 yr warranty.

2019 Volkswagen Atlas 3.6L V6 SE 4motion
Exterior Reflex Silver and Titan Black interior
Does not seem to have anything extra
MSRP $ 40,060

So far they have agreed to $32,060 plus TTL
72 month 0% apr
120 days no payment

What do you guys think? Deal or no deal ?


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

$8k off and 0% interest .... err that's a helluva deal and no payments for 120 days. You need confirmation from a bunch of strangers? SURE ... go for it


----------



## 7amada (May 11, 2020)

SCHWAB0 said:


> $8k off and 0% interest .... err that's a helluva deal and no payments for 120 days. You need confirmation from a bunch of strangers? SURE ... go for it <img src="http://www.vwvortex.com/Anthony/Smilies/wink.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Wink" class="inlineimg" />


Not confirmation, but i do not have any experience with VW and specifically Atlas. Do not want to leave any money on the table.

For example, buying a ram 1500, you should aim for 20-25% off msrp.

So does not hurt to ask ..


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

7amada said:


> Not confirmation, but i do not have any experience with VW and specifically Atlas. Do not want to leave any money on the table.
> 
> For example, buying a ram 1500, you should aim for 20-25% off msrp.
> 
> So does not hurt to ask ..


Not on an SUV that is selling very well. Getting 10 to 15 % on an Atlas is very good. Plus they also now have low interest financing so the combo ends well. I have had my Atlas for 19 months and it has been flawless (knock on wood)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

7amada said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My wife recently fell in love with the Atlas. Our family is growing and we think it might be time to get a family car big enough for the future. I always know that forums have the best source of info.
> 
> ...


Big time deal. I presume you are looking at SE w/ Tech just because of the MSRP. There are probably extras like the Mats, Roadside kit, tow and hitch etc. if that is the case, your final price alone is less than the MSRP of S trim (which is 2 trims lower than what you have here). Coupled that with the 0%, that's a big bonus. Usually it is either the cash discount or 0% financing. It is rarely offered on both. The 120 days no payment is just icing on the cake.


----------



## 7amada (May 11, 2020)

TablaRasa said:


> 7amada said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys,
> ...


I do not think it comes with the Tech package. 

How can I find out what is included? Can I use the VIN or is the window sticker better?


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

7amada said:


> I do not think it comes with the Tech package.
> 
> How can I find out what is included? Can I use the VIN or is the window sticker better?


 sticker


----------



## 7amada (May 11, 2020)

Additional items per sticker are Tow package, auto dimming rearview mirror, monster mats (5) for bench seat and heavy duty liner w/VW cargo blocks, privacy cover for cargo area and road side assistance kit


----------



## sidewinder1 (May 12, 2020)

looking at a used 18 sel-p 4m with 15k mi for $34k...sticker was $51k...is this a good deal?


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

7amada said:


> Additional items per sticker are Tow package, auto dimming rearview mirror, monster mats (5) for bench seat and heavy duty liner w/VW cargo blocks, privacy cover for cargo area and road side assistance kit


 what was the trim?


----------



## 7amada (May 11, 2020)

TablaRasa said:


> what was the trim?


2019 Volkswagen Atlas 3.6L V6 SE 4motion
Exterior Reflex Silver and Titan Black interior

MSRP $ 40,060

So far they have agreed to $32,060 plus TTL
72 month 0% apr
120 days no payment

Deal is still pending on my OK


----------



## FAtoCPA (May 12, 2020)

*my deal*

New to the forum as I bought my first VW 5/2/20, but thought I'd post my deal. 2020 Atlas SEL - Tourmaline Blue, 2nd Row Captains chairs - MSRP with packages was 45k+ - negotiated price 41k, they offered more than KBB for trade, 0% for 60 months (72 months offered, I don't need a car note for 72 months), no payments for 120 days - 10 year/120k "platinum" warranty (everything covered) with $0 deductible for an additional $3850 (I asked for invoice pricing, they said that's employee pricing....we'll let you be the judge - if its a bad deal on the warranty, I can always cancel and buy 3rd party). 

All in all, I'm happy. I started shopping the Atlas in early April and was talking with two dealerships for a month while monitoring stock. The vehicle I wanted arrived at the dealership 2 days before I purchased it and had 2 miles on it. Final deal was at the second dealership and was 2k less than the best deal offered at the first dealership initially.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

7amada said:


> 2019 Volkswagen Atlas 3.6L V6 SE 4motion
> Exterior Reflex Silver and Titan Black interior
> 
> MSRP $ 40,060
> ...


 yeah I think you still have a good deal.


----------



## bk1287 (Jul 20, 2018)

Has anyone bought a cross sport recently? I've never paid above invoice for a car, but feel like this might be the one where I have to which is bizarre to me.


----------



## manny3118 (Nov 20, 2019)

bk1287 said:


> Has anyone bought a cross sport recently? I've never paid above invoice for a car, but feel like this might be the one where I have to which is bizarre to me.


I’d wait it out a little bit. VW has tons of these built with nowhere to send them. I’d imagine they’ll incentivize these pretty heavily soon.


----------



## bk1287 (Jul 20, 2018)

manny3118 said:


> I’d wait it out a little bit. VW has tons of these built with nowhere to send them. I’d imagine they’ll incentivize these pretty heavily soon.


Yeah, I was honestly shocked. I got my Jetta for well under invoice.


----------



## Travis87 (Dec 25, 2019)

Just pick up the wife’s 2019 SEL R-line last weekend 

MSRP - $47774
Sale price - $42000 before TTL

They actually gave me $1700 over my payoff for my trade in which I though for sure I was going to have to roll over negative equity. 

The sale price combined with the 0%/72 + 120 days deferred made it a no brainer. It also helped that its spec’d EXACTLY how we wanted it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KK0812 (May 27, 2020)

*2021 Atlas OTD Pricing*

I am looking to get a 2021 VW Atlas SEL-P R line and was wondering what kind of pricing people are managing to get? Is there a certain percentage off MSRP I should be shooting for? I know it's the brand new model and COVID has halted production so while we won't be getting huge deals I just want to make sure we don't over pay and at least get a halfway decent price out the door. Currently being quoted $52,315 which includes the side steps, monster mats, bumper applique and splash guards. I have noticed we are being quoted $215 for the splash guards alone so I am considering ordering them and putting them on myself, along with possibly the bumper applique if the install process isn't too challenging. I should be able to knock off $1,200 more between the military discount and being a returning customer. So realistically looking at about $51, 115. MSRP built on VW site plus dealer fee puts it at $52474. Any input and help would be great it, I am excited to get back to VW went from the Jetta to a Ford Escape but we need more room these days with the kids and I can't wait for the space the Atlas will provide us.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Welcome, and try searching before posting -- there's a lot of useful info here already. 

Check this thread out for the latest on what people are paying --

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8684474-2018-VW-Atlas-Prices-Paid


----------



## KK0812 (May 27, 2020)

Thanks for that, I have spent the last few weeks browsing and searching through the forums. I have read the one that was linked. It doesn’t answer my questions which is why I created a new post. All the ‘19 and ‘20 model years are being heavily discounted right now, plus have the 0%apr etc. I am asking about the 2021 Atlas which is not being discounted at the same rates and was just wanting to know what would be considered a good, great and fair price. I haven’t been buying VWs for years and am not aware of what is considered good by VW’s standards on newer releases which is why I am asking in a forum.


----------



## Liza5783 (Nov 2, 2017)

*Atlas*

I would try and shoot for $500-$1k below invoice on the 2021 Atlas, use your own bank for financing as there are no fantastic rates trough vw on the 2021' right now.


----------



## KK0812 (May 27, 2020)

So excited we just put our order in for a 2021 VW Atlas SEL Premium R-Line, should be built by end of Sept/early Oct for us 😄 we got it with the side steps 

MSRP: $52,702
Purchased Price: $50,168 

We have been waiting to purchase for the past few years. So glad that it has finally happened!!


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

KK0812 said:


> So excited we just put our order in for a 2021 VW Atlas SEL Premium R-Line, should be built by end of Sept/early Oct for us 😄 we got it with the side steps
> 
> MSRP: $52,702
> Purchased Price: $50,168
> ...


By the time the car arrives, there should be some dealer cash on the car. Make sure you get a lower purchase price then


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

KK0812 said:


> So excited we just put our order in for a 2021 VW Atlas SEL Premium R-Line, should be built by end of Sept/early Oct for us 😄 we got it with the side steps
> 
> MSRP: $52,702
> Purchased Price: $50,168
> ...


What colors did you go with?


----------



## KK0812 (May 27, 2020)

shawshank redemption said:


> By the time the car arrives, there should be some dealer cash on the car. Make sure you get a lower purchase price then


Thanks, I definitely am hoping that is the case, they are projecting beginning of Oct before it's ready for delivery so we have time for some incentives to drop. It would be nice to knock off a bit more money.


----------



## KK0812 (May 27, 2020)

mhjett said:


> What colors did you go with?


We went with Pacific Blue and the Beige/Quartzite interior.


----------



## feman (Jun 1, 2020)

I didn't know you could order the atlas how you wanted it. We were in a dealer about 6 months ago and we were told no ordering. You had to wait until you could find your configuration. Im looking at the R-Line. 4 months to get one if I order?


----------



## KK0812 (May 27, 2020)

feman said:


> I didn't know you could order the atlas how you wanted it. We were in a dealer about 6 months ago and we were told no ordering. You had to wait until you could find your configuration. Im looking at the R-Line. 4 months to get one if I order?


That's what I was told since the factory was shut down for a few months. But they will probably start to get slammed with orders because dealer's will be trying to replenish there stock since the Atlas has been selling a lot recently.


----------



## feman (Jun 1, 2020)

Just ordered a 2021 Atlas Premium R line. White, beige interior with captain 2nd row seating. Could be a couple months wait.


----------



## KK0812 (May 27, 2020)

feman said:


> Just ordered a 2021 Atlas Premium R line. White, beige interior with captain 2nd row seating. Could be a couple months wait.



Yea I have the same timeline for waiting. What did they quote you for price?


----------



## feman (Jun 1, 2020)

He said they put about $500 worth of accessories on all models. Floor mats, cargo curtain and something else. I was out the door for $54,994


----------



## GoChopperGo! (Mar 9, 2006)

*Discounts on leased cars*

I have always purchased. I am helping my daughter to lease a Cross Sport. I know all the components of the lease (residual, etc) but I need to know if, when you do a lease, you can negotiate a discount off the msrp similar to when you purchase. For example, it seems that everyone on here is getting 10-15% off msrp when they buy, should I expect the same discount for a leased car? Help on this leasing question? T i a.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

GoChopperGo! said:


> I have always purchased. I am helping my daughter to lease a Cross Sport. I know all the components of the lease (residual, etc) but I need to know if, when you do a lease, you can negotiate a discount off the msrp similar to when you purchase. For example, it seems that everyone on here is getting 10-15% off msrp when they buy, should I expect the same discount for a leased car? Help on this leasing question? T i a.


Yes you can negotiate the price of a leased car, but it won't be nearly as much less as a car purchased (typically). VW had more incentives/rebates towards purchases.
There might have been lease cash, but it's not the same amount/same thing as retail purchase rebates.

Most say that the rule of thumb, for leasing, is to try and get it for 1% of MSRP. So a $40k car should roughly be $400/month.

And most just go by the monthly payments. So if they offer you $450/month at first....try and say you'll take it for $400/month or something like that & see if there is haggling room

Be aware that VW residuals typically suck though, so the leases typically aren't very attractive compared to other manufacturers.

Good leasing info here for the Atlas/Cross Sport:
https://forums.edmunds.com/discussi...20-volkswagen-atlas-lease-deals-and-prices/p5


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

feman said:


> Just ordered a 2021 Atlas Premium R line. White, beige interior with captain 2nd row seating. Could be a couple months wait.


Hmmm. My dealer said orders are 3-6 months out because they are so backlogged.


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

Liza5783 said:


> I would try and shoot for $500-$1k below invoice on the 2021 Atlas, use your own bank for financing as there are no fantastic rates trough vw on the 2021' right now.


I was told today 2.9% min for qualified buyers.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

Taking delivery Saturday, 6/27/2020 of a 2019 Atlas SE w/Tech with 9,000 miles. VR6, AWD, and tow package. Metallic dark blue color with black interior and captains chairs. Was titled to the dealer.
Paid 36,700 before TTL. The dealer fee is only $190.

Dealer is in Minneapolis, I am in Milwaukee. We are meeting half way for delivery.

I was searching a radius of 600 miles for a deal. Really wanted NEW but 9k miles, CPO, and 0% for 60 months wasn't too bad. MANY dealers, especially one in the STL area, were offering crazy good deals on new 2019 and 2020 Atlas. Stickers of 45k selling for 36k. When telling them I would use the financing promo, the price was the sticker price....F that...

I also found a BUNCH of cars listed for sale that were already sold, some as much as a month ago. Some dealers would negotiate a price and get it all ready and then tell me the car sold but they have a 2021 just as good (no financing deals). This happened at 3 dealers. The worst was two dealers advertising cars for sale but telling me it was in their loaner program and not available until AUGUST, yet it was advertised for sale.


----------



## Heathcliff Huxtable (Aug 4, 2011)

2020 Atlas Cross Sport SEL 4MO
+towing package
+monster mats
+cargo liner
+roadside kit

VW F&F, $500 under invoice, but dealer had it a couple hundred lower

$42,090 + TTL, added the 10-year 100k warranty extension because I've owned VWs for 20 years and something will inevitably go wrong


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

2.9 is normally a decent rate. It is only that these days loans are practically free.

I think the economy is going to still get worse before it bottoms out. If you are fortunate to buy a new car, I would hold out a few months. After the current promo expires in a few days I am convinced there will be another 0% promo.

That said, I did not wait and snatched up a 2019 SE/w tech, but I got the 0% deal...


----------



## brachiopod (Sep 15, 2018)

I was at the dealer last week, and they just had a single 2021 on the lot. My sales guy said that production was shut down, but supply might pick up at the end of August.


----------



## ajw85 (Jul 7, 2020)

speed51133! said:


> Taking delivery Saturday, 6/27/2020 of a 2019 Atlas SE w/Tech with 9,000 miles. VR6, AWD, and tow package. Metallic dark blue color with black interior and captains chairs. Was titled to the dealer.
> Paid 36,700 before TTL. The dealer fee is only $190.
> 
> Dealer is in Minneapolis, I am in Milwaukee. We are meeting half way for delivery.
> ...


What dealer in STL were you working with?


----------



## gti330ex (Dec 19, 2013)

speed51133! said:


> 2.9 is normally a decent rate. It is only that these days loans are practically free.
> 
> I think the economy is going to still get worse before it bottoms out. If you are fortunate to buy a new car, I would hold out a few months. After the current promo expires in a few days I am convinced there will be another 0% promo.
> 
> That said, I did not wait and snatched up a 2019 SE/w tech, but I got the 0% deal...



Not sure if it has been covered, but how much discount were you able to negotiate with that 0%?


----------



## camaroz1985 (Mar 2, 2020)

Not sure if this is a good or bad deal (and at this point it doesn't matter because we are happy with the car), but for those looking for used cars, we paid $33k inclusive of all tax, and fees for our 2018 SEL-P with 35k miles at the end of February. Probably would have been a little less if we had known and waited until the pandemic was in full swing.


----------



## dabeags (Jul 11, 2020)

Just picked up a loaner 2019 SE 4Motion w/Tech, Moonroof, Towing, and 20 in rims in Seattle, WA. Certified(78 months warranty left) 7k miles, MSRP 43K, paid $33,400. Could have done the 0%/72 months for 1500 more, but just cut a check instead. 

Pickings are tight now, May/June was a better time to buy and I started seeing the low inventory on Atlas in the area driving prices up some. Had a 2019 SEL-P Loaner in SoCal at 40k with 0% financing but decided wasn’t worth the hassle of shipping.


----------



## xMyLordx (Jul 28, 2020)

Got an offer on the line and would like to ask the community if they think this is a great deal.
2020 Atlas crosssport SEL R-line MSRP $44,800
drive out $44,000
discount was about $4100 
taxes here is about 6.25


----------



## dnldcs (Sep 3, 2019)

xMyLordx said:


> Got an offer on the line and would like to ask the community if they think this is a great deal.
> 2020 Atlas crosssport SEL R-line MSRP $44,800
> drive out $44,000
> discount was about $4100
> taxes here is about 6.25


So it looks like you are around the $40k-41.5K range (pre tax, title and license), which seems to be relatively competitive. Did they bundle that with 0% financing?


----------



## xMyLordx (Jul 28, 2020)

dnldcs said:


> So it looks like you are around the $40k-41.5K range (pre tax, title and license), which seems to be relatively competitive. Did they bundle that with 0% financing?


Yes I got the 0% financing. It was either that or get about $6k off the sticker and finance it with my own lender.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

what does the "drive out" price all include?


----------



## xMyLordx (Jul 28, 2020)

Sel r-line 
21' wheels
digital cockpick
monster mats
privacy cover 
and heavy duty trunk mat


----------



## Atlas2021SELPrem4-MD (Jul 26, 2020)

*2021 Atlas SEL Premium*

DC/Maryland/Northern VA/Delaware/PA

I checked with dealers in a wide area for a few weeks.

2021 SEL Atlas Premium, Captains Chairs, Auto_dimming Mirror w/Homelink, Monster Mats, Privacy Cover, Cargo Mats, OEM Side Steps
Sticker $51,520
Final Price $46,620 plus dealer processing ($500) taxes, tags and fees

I brought own low financing. Bought in July and VW had no financing incentives. Now in August VW is offering 0.9% /60 months with great credit for the 2021 Atlas. Usually if they give you this financing they won't take off as much on the MSRP, so I've found the low rate incentives are just a way to get you in the door and pay more money over the long term.

Good luck shopping.












DrivinginNY said:


> As more people start purchasing this vehicle, it would be helpful to post what everyone is paying. This has been done on the Piloteers website under "2017 Pilot prices paid" and it looks to be very good aid in shopping around. I copied part of the post that contains the template that they use:
> 
> *"To have this thread be helpful to everyone using it, it would be super-helpful if buyers posting here could include the details others need to make a valid comparison. This includes:
> 
> ...


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

xMyLordx said:


> Sel r-line
> 21' wheels
> digital cockpick
> monster mats
> ...


So it did not include tax, registration, and dealer fees??


----------



## xMyLordx (Jul 28, 2020)

speed51133! said:


> So it did not include tax, registration, and dealer fees??


$44k drive out....


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

xMyLordx said:


> speed51133! said:
> 
> 
> > So it did not include tax, registration, and dealer fees??
> ...


Again, what did that include? What were the dealer fees?


----------



## FAtoCPA (May 12, 2020)

xMyLordx said:


> $44k drive out....


If my drive out you mean "out the door" after TTL and dealer fees, I'd say that's good. I picked up my 2020 Atlas SEL that had MSRP over $45k due to options for $44k out the door, before trade in and downpayment. Actual negotiated price of the vehicle was 40,500. This was basically $5k off sticker with 0% financing, no payments for 120 days. And they did the deal over text and didn't dick me around once I got there to sign and drive.


----------



## Notabiker (Mar 30, 2019)

2021 SEL awd 2.0t in Racing Green, bought around August time I think
Captains chairs (would rather have bench though)
Rear cargo privacy 
Monster mats and cargo block things.
Also had 10k 20k 30k oil changes from vw autocare
$39,223 or something in the low 200's out the door.
That included a military discount of $500 though.
And no tax as we are residents of a state that doesn't tax purchases  so we had to mail in the registration stuff ourselves and that added $100 for two years and title was maybe $30 or $60


----------



## hankj (Jan 2, 2021)

Atlas 2021.5 SE AWD 4 Cylinder

w/ Mud Guards (best accessory imo, really work to keep car clean), Monster Mats, Heavy Duty Trunk Liner, CarGo Blocks, Roadside Assistance Kit, First Aid Kit

Western Washington State, December 30th on a miserable cold rainy day

Sticker Price $38,842

My Price $31,999 + $150 document fee.

of course paid local sales tax and licensing as well


I traded in a 2016 Mercedes Metris Van on this car. $19k trade value, $500 higher than Car Max's offer, higher than two other dealerships quotes, high end of KBB estimate. So definitely fair trade value, and more than I would have taken, particularly given that my local sales rate is 10%. I would have had to get $21k out of a private party sale to break even with the $19k trade value.

I feel like I got quite a good deal, which is the norm for me when car buying. I walked out of one VW dealership that wouldn't meet my out the door price, drove to another and had success.

I suspect that the key to the second dealer making the deal is that they likely decided to sell my Mercedes Van themselves, not auction it. This dealer is 1/2 mile from the local Merc commercial van dealership, so I'm sure a very good condition used Metris would draw a lot of traffic for them. Plus they were super concerned about the Metris' mechanical and maintenance history, list of features, etc, much more than I've ever experienced trading in any other car.

Anyway, I'm really happy to get a low price on this vehicle - makes it psychologically easy to think of it as a "value chip" that I might trade in or sell down the road if I choose. I like not feeling totally pinned to a car because I "need" to extract a certain amount of value out of it because of what I paid.


----------

